# ✿ DICTIONNAIRES français en ligne



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


Afin d'améliorer notre forum nous vous proposons ce fil dans lequel vous trouverez les dictionnaires disponibles sur la toile.

A fin de mejorar nuestro foro les proponemos este hilo en el que encontrarán los diccionarios disponibles en la red.

*abril de 2021
Desgraciadamente al cabo de 14 años muchos enlaces ya no funcionan.
Los revisamos una vez pero siguen desapareciendo y no hay modo..
Gracias por su comprensión



Malheureusement au bout de 14 ans beaucoup de liens ne marchent plus
Nous les avons réactualisés une fois mais ils continuent à disparaître et nous ne pouvons pas suivre !
Merci de votre compréhension

Paquita*

___________________________________

* VER EN EL SIGUIENTE MENSAJE LA LISTA DE LOS DICCIONARIOS
VOIR SUR LE MESSAGE SUIVANT LA LISTE DES DICTIONNAIRES*​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*DICTIONNAIRES FRANÇAIS*GÉNÉRAUX

LE FRANÇAIS DE LA FRANCOPHONIE​SPÉCIALISÉS A => L
SPÉCIALISÉS M => Z​GRAMMAIRES ​AUTRES PAGES UTLES  I
AUTRES PAGES UTILES II

et

 tous les liens donnés dans le forum français-anglais
​*DICCIONARIOS ESPAÑOLES*GENERALES​VARIANTES REGIONALES Y NACIONALES​ESPECIALIZADOS A - L
M - Z​GRAMÁTICAS Y OTRAS PÁGINAS DE INTERÉS- emplois de ser et estar
- emplois de por et para
​*DICTIONNAIRES BILINGUES / DICCIONARIOS BILINGÜES*GÉNÉRAUX / GENERALES​SPÉCIALISÉS / ESPECIALIZADOS A - M
N - Z​GRAMMAIRES ET AUTRES PAGES UTILES / GRAMÁTICAS Y OTRAS PÁGINAS DE INTERÉS​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*DICTIONNAIRES FRANÇAIS*​
*GÉNÉRAUX*

ACADÉMIE FRANÇAISE (disponible jusqu'au mot *quadrivium*. En élaboration encore) 
LE TRÉSOR DE LA LANGUE FRANÇAISE INFORMATISÉ 
DICTIONNAIRE MULTIFONCTIONS DE TV5 
DICTIONNAIRE DE L'INTERNAUTE 
DICTIONNAIRE DE DÉFINITIONS ET SYNONYMES (SenAgent) 
*LES CINQ PRÉCÉDENTS SUR LA MÊME PAGE* 
LITTRÉ-REVERSO 
VISUEL 



*C**NTRL* :Centre Nactional de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales 
DICOILLICO 
LANGUE FRANÇAISE (Liens sur la même page vers le Trésor et le Littré et moteur de recherche sur des textes de la littérature française) 
Larousse 
WIKTIONNAIRE 
MEDIADICO 
DICTIONNAIRE.com 
DICTIONNAIRE ANALOGIQUE 
DICOPLUS 
DICTIONNAIRE GODEFROY (Dictionnaire de l'ancienne langue française et de tous ses dialectes. XI => XV) 
DICCTIONNAIRE GODEFROY (Complément)
Dictionnaire de STYLE  (Les mots qui "vont ensemble") 
ÉTYMOLOGIE 
EXCENTRICITÉS DU LANGAGE (1900) 
LE SENS DES MOTS 
MOTS ANCIENS 
MOTS ORIENTAUX DANS LA LANGUE FRANÇAISE 
MOTS RARES ET ANCIENS 
GDT (Grand dictionnaire terminologique de l'Office québécois de la langue française) 
NEOLOGISMES (Base de données des néologimes officiels) 
NÉOLOGISMES (Répertoire) 
NÉOLOGISMES 
DICTiONNAIRE DES MOTS (qui ne se trouvent pas dans d'autres dictionnaires parce que récents) 
SYNONYMES  (*CNRS*) 
LABORATOIRE CRISCO (Synonymes) 
DICOMOCHE (Dictionniare des mots emloyés de manière impropre) 
DICTIONNAIRE INVERSE 
LES MOTS AU FÉMININ (liste de métiers au féminin. Page de la communauté française de Belgique) 
FÉMINISATION (Québec, pdf) 
FÉMINISATION DES NOMS DE MÉTIERS, TITRES, GRADES et FONCTIONS  (À partir de la page 20) 
LES FAUX AMIS   (Simple liste) 
 L'ENCYCLOPÉDIE (Encyclopédie, ou Dictionnaire Raisonné  des Sciences, des Arts et des Métiers, de Diderot. Moteur de recherche) 
L'ENCYCLOPÉDIE de Diderot (par ordre alphabétique) 
ENCYCLOPÉDIE LAROUSSE 
 LEXILOGOS (très utiles) 
MOTS INVENTÉS
 
*
LANGUES RÉGIONALES *


LANGUEDOCIEN / LANGUE D'OIL (Plusieurs dictionnaires de définitions, usage et traduction du ou vers le français) 
CARTE DE FRANCE DES DIALECTES (Cliquer sur chaque page, cela nous renvoie à une série de dictionnaires spécialisée dans chacun des dialectes) 
LANGUES RÉGIONALES (WIKI) 
http://www.panoccitan.org/diccionari.aspx?diccion (Français/occitan; occitan/français)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*DICTIONNAIRES FRANÇAIS*​*LE FRANÇAIS DE LA FRANCOPHONIE 
*

*BASE DE DONNÉES LEXICOGRAPHIQUES PANFRANCOPHONE *(BDLP internationale) 


ACADIEN 
LE FRANÇAIS EN *AFRIQUE* 
QUELQUES* BELGICISMES* 
LE FRANÇAIS DU *BERRY
* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE* BORDEAUX* 
*BOURBONNAIS* 
*CAJUN
* 
*CH'TI
* 
 CRÉOLE DES *ANTILLES* 
CRÉOLE DES *ANTILLES *(Page littéraire)
*CAMÉROUNAIS* 
LE PARLER *COMTOIS* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE LA *CÔTE D'IVOIRE* 
LE FRANÇAIS DU *DAUPHINÉ* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE LA* FRANCHE-COMTÉ
* 
LE FRANÇAIS AU *GABON
* 
LE FRANÇAIS DU *GÂTINAIS
* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE* LYON
* 
 LE FRANÇAIS DE *MARSEILLE* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE *NOUVELLE-CALÉDONIE* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE L'ÎLE D'*OLÉRON
* 
LE FRANÇAIS DU QUÉBEC (très complet) 
LE FRANÇAIS DU *QUEBEC* (Page avec plusieurs liens vers le joual / expressions...) 
LE FRANÇAIS DU* QUÉBEC* 
LE FRANÇAIS DU* QUÉBEC* (Expressions) 
LE FRANÇAIS DU *QUÉBEC* (Quelques expressions) 
LE FRANÇAIS DU *QUÉBEC* (Lexiques et expressions) 
LE FRANÇAIS DU *QUÉBEC* 
LE FRANÇAIS DU* QUÉBEC *(En bas à gauche de l'écran) 
LE FRANÇAIS DU QUÉBEC 
CRÉOLE DE LA *RÉUNION* 
 CRÉOLE DE LA *RÉUNION* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE* LA ROCHELLE* 
LES MOTS DE LA *SAVOIE* 
LES MOTS DE LA *SAVOIE
* 
LE FRANÇAIS DU* SUD-OUEST* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE *SUISSE ROMANDE* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE LA* SUISSE ROMANDE ET DE LA SAVOIE
* 
LE FRANÇAIS DE *TOULOUSE
* 
Lexique *PROVENÇAL*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*DICTIONNAIRES FRANÇAIS   SPÉCIALISÉS*
Todos los apartados tienen primero "generalidades"
y
[los léxicos especializados]​

​*AAA*: 
(Abréviations >> sigles) 
*Aéronautique* [Aviation civile ; Aviation militaire ; Aéronefs ; Culture/ technique spatiale ; Télédétection aérospatiale]
*Agriculture* [Agroalimentaire ; Agronomie ; Aguaculture ; Apiculture ; Arbres fruitiers ; Bio et développement durable ; Biotechnologie dans l'agriculture et l'alimentation ; Conchyculture ; Conservation des grains en régions chaudes ; Maïs / tournesol / colza ; Perliculture ; Vigne]
(Animaux >> faune)*

Al-r*: 
*Alimentation *[Bière ; Café ; Champagne ; Champignons ; Chocolat ; Cidre ; Cognac ; Cuisine / Termes culinaires ; Dietétique / Nutrition ; Eau ; Épices ; Fromage et produits laitiers ; Fruit ; Herbes ; Huiles ; Pâtes ; Poisson et pêche ; Viandes ; Sel ; Sucre et sucreries ; Thé ; Vin]
*Archéologie *[Musée du Louvre ; Pompeí ; Voc. Technique]*

Ar*   :  *
Architecture - Arts de la construction* [Acier ;Aqueducs ; Bastides ; Bâtiment ; BTP ; Bois ; Bois construction ; Bois massif ; Bricolage ; Cathédrales ; Charpente ; Chateaux-forts ; Chauffage ; Cheminées ; Ciments et bétons ; Compagnonnage ; Construction ; Électricité ; Fenêtres ; Ferronnerie ; Fortifications ; Fresques ; gothique ;  Immobilier ; Isolation acoustique ; Maçonnerie à pierres sèches ; Matériaux ; Menuiserie ; Moulins ;  Moyen âge ; Ornements façades ; Parquet ; Peintre en bâtiment ; Peinture ; Plafonds ; Plâtre ; Placopatre® ; Poêle et cheminée ; Ponts ; Religieuse ;  Romane ; Sécurité ; Structures ; Tailleur de pierres ; Tour Eiffel ; Vitrail]*

Ar*: *
Argot *[Aéronautique ; Afrique francophone ; Classique. De 1827 à 1907, Gendarmerie ; homosexuels au cours des siècles ; Journalistique ; Marins ; Militaire ; Militaire sous Napoléon ;  Pieds Nickelés ; Police ; Prostitution ; Scouts ; SMS ; Verlan]*
Armes /Armées / Armement *[Archerie ; Armes françaises ; Armée canadienne ; à feu ; Avions ; Balistique ; Calibres ; Canons ; Coutellerie ;  Défense ; Espionnage ; Fortification bastionnée ; Grades ; Marine ; Moyen Âge ; Police]*

Ar*: 
*Arts* [Arts plastiques ; BD ; Céramique ; Cloches ; Dessin ; Estampes / Gravure ; Papier ; Peinture ; Sculpture]*

Ar-As*: 
*Arts du spectacle* [Audio / Vidéo (ingénieur du son); Chant (chanson québéquoise ; Opéra ; Renaud); Danse (Afro-andines ; Traditionnelles) ; Cinéma ; Cirque  Théâtre (Étymologie ; Machinerie ; Molière ; Termes techniques ; Tragédie)]
(Assurances >> économie)
*Astronomie *

*BBB*: 
*Bactériologie* [Vétérinaire]
 (Bateaux >> marine)
*Biochimie* [Animale ; Cellulaire / Molléculaire (Molléculaire ; souches) ; Évolution / Génétique ; Humaine ; Sous-marine ; Végétale]
 *Biologie *[Animale ; Cellulaire / Molléculaire ; Évolution / Génétique ; Humaine ; Sous-marine ; Végétale]
*Bois - Scieries* [Défauts ; Étude macroscopique ; Métiers ; Scieries ; Sylviculture]
(Botanique >> nature)*
**Bricolage* [portes et fenêtres ; Produits et composants ; serrurerie]
* 
CCC*:  
*Calligraphie* [Épigraphie grecque]
(Carburants>> énergie)
*Céramique*
(Chaussures >> textile)
*Chimie - Physique* [La combustion]
 (Commerce / Comptabilité  >> économie - finances)
(Cinéma >> photographie) 
*Couleurs* [Codes informatiques]
 (Cosmétique >> médecine)
*Cryptologie*
* 
DDD*: 
*Documentaliste* [Acronymes des bibliothécaires ; Archives]
*Droit *[Administratif ; Adoption internationale ; Affaires et vie courante ; Baux ; Certification professionnelle ; Contrat de partenariat ; Copropriété ; Criminel ; Douanes ; Droit et finances ; Droit dans l'histoire ; Égalité ; Expressions latines juridiques usuelles ; FMI ; Gestion associative ; Greffe ; Huissiers ; Immobilier ; justice ; marché de l'énergie) ; Médiéval ; Migration  ; Notaires ; Prescription ; Propriété intellectuelle ; Protection des majeurs ; Remembrement ; Rétention de sûreté ; Succession ; Testamentaire ; travail ; Tribunaux en France]
(Drogue => Médecine I [Addiction])
* 
EEE*: 
(Écologie - Environnement >> nature)
*Économie - Finances -  Commerce* [Assurances ; Banques ; La Bourse ; Commerce ; Économie / Finances ; Entreprises ; Marketing]

*En*:
*Énergie*
(Enseignement>> pédagogie)*

Et*: 
*Etnologie
Étymologie
Expressions et proverbes*
*
FFF*: 
*Faune - Animaux* [Chats (et chiens) ; Cheval / Ânes ; Chiens (*Couleur de robe)* ; Echinodermes / Mollusques ; Insectes ;  Moutons ; Oiseaux ; Poissons ; Vétérinaires]

*Fe-Fo*: 
*Fêtes - Folklore*
*
GGG*:  
*Généalogie - Héraldique
Génétique*
* 
GGG*:   
*Géographie* [Climatologie ; Démographie ; Géo politique ; Hydrographie / Mer / marée / littoral ; Montagne ; Régions polaires / Neige / Glaces ; Sismologie ; Toponymie, gentilés ; Vulcanologie]

*GGG*:
*Géologie
Géomatique*
* 
HHH*:
*Histoire I* [Préhistoire ; Antiquités grecques et romaines ; Égypte ; Islam ; Latino-américaine ; Moyen-âge ; Renaissance ; Napoléon]
*HHH*:
*Histoire II* [Guerre de 1870 ; Première Guerre mondiale ; Deuxième Guerre mondiale]
* 
III*: 
(Imprimerie >> livres)
*Informatique *[Binettes ; Communication ; Extension de fichier ; Hardware ; Infographie ; Jeux vidéo ; Moteurs de recherche ; Programmation ; Sécurité ; Traitement informatique de la langue]
(*Internet >> WEB)
*Instruments de mesure

*JJJ*:
(Jardins >> nature)
*Jeux - Loisirs*
* Justice
LLL*: 
*Linguistique - Littérature* [Auteurs / Époques / Pays ; Bande dessinée ; Chanson de geste ; Contes ; Écriture ; Figures de style ; Expression écrite /Genres littéraires (articulateurs logiques) ; Lexicométrie ; Phonétique ; Poésie ; Presse écrite ; Rhétorique ; Rire ; Sémantique et sémiotique ; Science fiction ; Théâtre]

*LLL*:
*Livres* [Bibliophilie ; Édition ; Imprimerie ; Typographie]
* 
*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*DICTIONNAIRES FRANÇAIS   SPÉCIALISÉS*
Todos los apartados tienen primero "generalidades"
y
[los léxicos especializados]​
​*MMM*: 
*Marine* [Argot des marins ; Avirons ; Charpenterie marine ; Construction de bateaux de pêche en fibre de verre ; Coupe America ; Marine ancienne ; Marine à la Renaissance ; Métiers de la marine marchande ; Navigation:  ; Types de navires et de navigation ; nœuds marins ; Pirates et corsaires ; Sous-marins ; Vendée-Globe ; Voile et mer]

*MMM*:
*Matériaux* [Aciers et non ferreux ; Bois ; Bougies ; Chaux ; Cuir ; Diamants ; Emballage ; Métaux ; Osier ; Papier ; Peinture ; Plastique ; Verre / Cristal]
*Matériel spécialisé* [Bureau ; Bureautique ; abattoir ; Matériel pour handicapés]
 
*MMM*:
*Mathématiques* [Algèbre ; Géométrie ; Statistiques]

*Me*: 
*Médecine I* [Addiction ; Allaitement et maternage ;Allergènes ; Anatomie ; Bactériologie- microbiologie ; Cancers ; Cardiologie ; Dermatologie ; Esthétique ; Hématologie ; Immunologie ; Incontinence ; Neurologie ; Ophtalmologie ; Os- Articulations]
*Me:* 
*Médecine II* [Pathologie ; Pharmacie ; Psychologie / Psychiatrie ; Reproduction ; Sexologie ; Système digestif ; Système respiratoire ; Toxicologie ; Urologie ; Vitamines]
(Métiers >> travail)

*Me - Mi - Mo*: 
*Météorologie* [Foudre ; Neige et avalanches ; Ouragans ; Risques ; Tornades ; Trou d'ozone ; Vents]
*Minéralogie* [Minier ; Minéraux et cristaux ; Diamants]
*Mobilier* [Pièces des meubles ; Antiquaires ; Les boudoirs anciens ; Cabinet d'ébène ; Dans l'histoire ; Literie ; Meubles peints ; Styles du mobilier français ; Styles]

*Mu*:
*Musique *[Genres ; Instruments ; Ordinateur]
(_Mythologie_ >> religions)

*NNN*:     
*Nature / Plantes / Jardinage / Écologie* *I* [Botanique ; Écologie /Environnement ; Forêts / Sylviculture / Arbres ; Fougères ; Glaciers ; Hydrologie]
*NNN*:
*Nature / Plantes / Jardinage / Écologie II *[Jardin ; Mers / Océans / littoral ; Mycologie ; Plantes ; Risques]

*OOO*:
*Outils* [Carriers ; Palettes ; tailleur de pierres]
 
*PPP*:*
Parfums
Pédagogie- Enseignement
Philosophe*

*Pho*:
*Phonétique
Photographie - Cinéma - Vidéo
Politique - Institutions publiques*

*Pr - Pu*:
*Prénoms
Publicité*
*
QQ-RR*:    
*Qualité
Religions - croyances* [Bouddhisme / Hindouisme ; Catharisme ; Chrétienté ; Égypte ancienne ; Islam ; Judaisme ; Maçons ; Mythologie gréco-latine ; Sectes ; Théosophie]
*Restauration (d'Art)*

*Sc-So*:
*Sciences
Sociologie*
*
Si*:     
*Sigles / Abréviations / Acronymes* [Administration ; Agriculture / Pêche ; Alimentation ; Armée / Armement ; Bibliographie ; Commerce ;  Enseignement supérieur et Recherche ; Entreprise ; Environnement ; Espace / Aviation]
*Si*:
*Sigles / Abréviations / Acronymes* [Informatique ; Santé - Médecine ; Transports]

*Sp*: 
*Sports* [Athlétisme ; Ballons ; Chasse ; Cyclisme ; Eau ; Équitation ; Escrime]
*Sp*: 
*Sports* [Golf ; Gymnastique ; Neige / Montagne / Glace ; Pêche ; Pétanque / Boules - Raquette ; Tauromachie ; Tir]
(Statistiques >> mathématiques)

*  TTT*: 
*Tabac
Technique - Technologie
Télécommunications *

*TTT*: 
*Textile* [Broderie / Couture ; Chapeau ; Chaussures ; Costume ; Étoffes ; Laine / tricot ; Lingerie ; Mode ; Soierie ; Tapisserie ; Vêtements]

*TTT*:    
*Tourisme
Transports* [Automobile ; Aviation ; Moto ; Navégation ; Poste ; Train /Métro]

*Tr*:
*Travail -  Métiers* [Bois ; Carriers ; Chapellier ; Fonction publique ; Horlogerie / Joaillerie /Bijouterie  ; Menuiserie / Mine / Ébénisterie ; Vannerie ; Viticulture]
(Typographie>> livres)

*UU-VV*:   *
Urbanisme et aménagement du territoire*
(Vêtements et compléments >> Textile)
(Vidéo >> photographie)
(Vulcanologie >> géographie)

*W-X-Y-Z *: 
*WEB* [Blogs ; Courier électronique ; Domaines / Adresses IP ; Fournisseur d'accès ; Néologismes ; Publicité ; Réseaux ; Virus]


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*GRAMMAIRES 

*

http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html  (Questions de grammaires à l'Académie française) 
http://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/tpv2guides/guides/bellerive/index-fra.html?lang=fra&page=struct 
http://www.xtec.cat/~sgirona/fle/  (Site du *Fle*) 
http://fzpc.club.fr/index.html 
http://www.aulafacil.com/CursoFrances/CursoFrances.htm (*Apprendre*. 1º niveau) 
http://www.aulafacil.com/Frances2/Inicio.htm (*Apprendre*. Niveau 2) 
http://www.ccdmd.qc.ca/fr/Sitedocu/MCA.shtml (*Amélioration du français*. Règles très complètes, exercices... Canada) 
http://www.cours.fse.ulaval.ca/frn-19972/mediagl/guider/schelist.htm 
http://www.educalire.net/Francais.htm (Document Word à télécharger) 
http://infolingu.univ-mlv.fr/DonneesLinguistiques/Lexiques-Grammaires/Visualisation.html (Tables grammaticales. Très utile) 
http://francite.net/education/cyberprof/page294.html 
http://www.connectigramme.com/index.htm 
http://grammaire.reverso.net/a.shtml 
http://grammaire.reverso.net/  (*thématique*) 
http://cafe.edu/gram/tablematieres.html 
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?Th=3&id=3484 (Office québécois de la langue française) 
http://www.aidenet.eu/grammaire00.htm (Manuel de grammaire française. Très complet) 
http://www.etab.ac-caen.fr/albert-camus/ortho/ (Exercices simples)  
http://www.pomme.ualberta.ca/devoir/ (*Conjugaison*) 
http://french.chass.utoronto.ca/fre180/#GRA (*Grammaire avec exercices*. Très complète) 
http://monsu.desiderio.free.fr/atelier.html (Régles d'*écriture *et *rédaction*) 
http://www.fourmilab.ch/francais/gender.html (Le *genre des mots*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/blsmcpce1/Orthhomophones  (*homonymes et homographes*) 
http://www86.homepage.villanova.edu/seth.whidden/fatigant.html  (*participes présents et adjectifs homonymes*) 
http://www.bric-a-brac.org/lettres/genre.php (*homonymes et homographes de genre différent*) 
http://www.kraland.org/main.php?page=4;2;37370;1;0  (*Orthographe*) 
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/grammaire.php 
http://membres.lycos.fr/clo7/grammaire/preflatins.htm 
http://phonetique.free.fr/index.htm (*Phonétique*: présentation et audition des sons français.) 
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/gl...phonetique.php (Glossaire de *phonétique historique*) 
http://www.druide.com/points_de_langue.html  (*Points de langues*) 
http://www.la-ponctuation.com/ (*Ponctuation*) 
http://fr.tsedryk.ca/grammaire/redaction/les_signes_de_ponctuation.htm  (*Ponctuation*) 
http://www.langueauchat.com/ (Anglicismes/ Adjectifs de couleurs/ Division des mots. Espace insécable/ Nombres/ Participes passés/ Pluriel/ Pluriel des noms propres et composés/ Tout/ Difficultés) 
http://www.lexique.org/listes/liste_homographes.php (Liste des *homographes*) 
http://mapage.noos.fr/mp2/ 
http://www.fl.ulaval.ca/fgg/articles/prof/lowe/art_1d.htm (*Prépositions à et de*: en deux parties) 
http://www.xtec.cat/~sgirona/fle/subjonctif_index.htm  (*Subjonctif*) 
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?Th=1&Th_id=133 (*Typographie*) 
http://www.orthographe-recommandee.info/enseignement/regles.pdf (*La réforme de 1990*) 
http://www.renouvo.org/index.php  (*La réforme de 1990*). Très complet) 
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/orthographe/plan.html  (*La réforme de 1990*). L'Académie) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*AUTRES PAGES UTILES *(A => I)​




LE PORTAIL DE L'UNION EUROPÉENNE 
http://www.languageguide.org/francais/ (*Vocabulaire de base* avec son. Plusieurs domaines) 
http://www.podcastfrancaisfacile.com/podcast/ (*Textes à écouter*) 
http://www.educarex.es/bancoimagenes2/buscador/index.php?oa=1 (*banco de imágenes* en diversas áreas, útil para dar enlaces) 
*
Audio*


http://www.1001contes.com/contes.php3?idrub=18 (Contes) 
*
Chansons*


http://www.analysebrassens.com/?page=liste&ordre=titre (*Brassens*, analyse de chansons) 
http://www.teteamodeler.com/dossier/expression/chansons.asp (*Comptines*) 
http://www.momes.net/comptines/comptines-chansons.html (*Comptines*) 
http://www.geocities.com/foursov/ (*Texte de chansons françaises*) 
http://www.paroles-chanson.org/ (*Texte de chansons françaises*) 
*
Cartes de France*

http://www.cartesfrance.fr/
 
* 
Copropriété*


http://www.minefi.gouv.fr/conseilnationalconsommation/avis/1997/cnc97avis_syndics.htm 
*
Cultures*


http://www.muskadia.com/drapeaux/dra...bahamas&page=1 (*Les drapeaux du monde*) 
http://www.abm.fr/pratique/lexique.html (*Cultures et langues du monde*) 
http://pedroiy.free.fr/chiffres/index.php (*Chiffres *et *nombres *dans le monde) 
http://www.alienor.org/ARTICLES/poupees/index.htm (*Poupées*) 
*
Diplômes*


http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/ac...aise_3094/apprendre-francais_11841/index.html (*Apprendre le français*. Page du gouv.) 
http://www.bacdefrancais.net/plan.html  (*Bac de français*) 
http://www.ciep.fr/enic-naricfr/equivalence.php* (Équivalences)* 
*
Douanes
*

http://www.douane.gouv.fr/menu.asp?id=plan 
*
Droit
*

http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/home.jsp  (Codes en vigueur) 
http://droit-finances.commentcamarche.net/contents/transmission/ds10-succession-qui-herite.php3  (*Succession*) 
http://droit-finances.commentcamarc...sl10-conges-payes-les-regles-a-connaitre.php3  (*Salariés et travail*) 
*
Enseignement du français
*

http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~cvera/index.html 
http://centros6.pntic.mec.es/eoi.de.hellin/index.html 
*
Fiscalité française
*

http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dg...VARW4IV1?espId=-1&pageId=docu_impots&sfid=410 
*

Francophonie*


http://www.auf.org/ (*Agence Universitaire de la Francophonie*) 
http://www.alliancefr.org/sommaire.php3?lang=fr (*Alliance Française*) 
*
Gentilés* 


http://www.habitants.fr/ (Noms des habitants des villes et villages de France) 
http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/jopdf/common/jo_pdf.jsp?numJO=0&dateJO=20080924&numTexte=91&pageDebut=14818&pageFin=14825  (Noms officiels des pays et de leurs habitants. Recomandations parues au JO, 2008) 
*
Gouvernement québecois
*

http://www.thesaurus.gouv.qc.ca/tag/accueil.do  (Thésaurus de l'activité gouvernementale) 
* 

Institutions françaises*


http://www.quid.fr/2007/Institutions_Francaises 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​
​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*AUTRES PAGES UTILES *(L => Z)​

*Justice
 *​

http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/home.jsp  (Codes en vigueur) 
Nationalité française (*Démarches*) 
* 
Langue des signes*


http://www.lsf.univ-nancy2.fr/public...pha_index.html (Avec vidéo) 
http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa020901a.htm (Les *gestes *) 
*Littérature*


http://clicnet.swarthmore.edu/litter...tterature.html (*Littérature francophone virtuelle*) 
http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/languages/fr 
http://www.alalettre.com/ 
http://clpav.fr/lecture-cendrillon.htm (Les contes de Perrault, à lire, à télécharger) 
http://www.auteurs.net/ (*Magazine littéraire*) 
http://www.toutelapoesie.com/home.html (*Poésie*) 
http://www.poesie.webnet.fr/lesgrandsclassiques/  (*Poésie*) 
*Modèles de lettres*

http://j.poitou.free.fr/pro/html/typ/courrier.html  (*Courrier administratif*) 
http://www.modele-lettre.com/lettres-gratuites.html 
http://www.abc-lettres.com/formule-politesse.html (Formules de politesse) 
http://www.lepointdufle.net/p/franca...cifiques.htm#l 
http://www.abc-lettres.com/ 
http://www.bloc.com/modele-lettre/ 
*
Nombres
*

http://www.leconjugueur.com/frnombre.php?nombre=  (Écrire les nombres) 
*Nourriture*

http://cr.middlebury.edu/public/fren...sinemainp.html (*Vocabulaire autour de la nourriture*. Possibilité d'écouter des phrases) 
*Prénoms*


http://www.operabaroque.fr/Saints.htm 
*Prévention des risques

http://unisdr.org/files/7817_UNISDRTerminologyFrench.pdf 
 **Prononciation*


http://www.acapela-group.com/text-to-speech-interactive-demo.html
http://www.articuler.com/exercices/index.html (Exercices d'*articulation*) 
phonetique.free.fr/alpha.htm 
*Radio en ligne
*

http://players.tv-radio.com/radiofrance/playerfranceinter.php (*France Inter*) 
http://www.radiofrance.fr/franceinter/video/humour.php  (*France Inter. Vidéos. Humour*) 
http://www.rfi.fr/francais/languefr/statiques/accueil_apprendre.asp  (*RFI*) 
* Télévision en ligne*


TV5 (Très complet: pages spéciales langues françaises / cours de langues...) 
France 24 
France 5 
*Travail et argent*

http://cr.middlebury.edu/public/fren..._mainpage.html 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *A *​*AÉRONAUTIQUE 
*

http://www.aeroweb-fr.net/lexique/index.php 
http://www.mae.org/bonus/alphabet-aeronautique.html  (*Alphabet aéronautique*) 
http://www.mae.org/bonus/humour.html  (*Expressions des pilotes*) 
 
* Aviation civile
*

http://www.tc.gc.ca/aviation/applications/cats/fr/recherchestac.asp (*Aviation civile*) 
http://www.tc.gc.ca/AviationCivile/secretariat/terminologie/glossaire/menu.htm (*Pilotage*) 
 
*Aviation militaire*

http://membres.lycos.fr/militaryaviation/Dossier%20aviation/Terme%20A%E9ronautique/glossaire.htm 
(les mots sont en anglais et la définition en français) 
 
*Aéronefs*

http://www.aviation.technomuses.ca/les_collections/glossaire/ 
http://www.aviation.technomuses.ca/les_collections/artefacts/aeronefs/par_alphabetique/(*types d'aéronefs*)
 
 
*Culture/ technique spatiale
*

http://www.cnes.fr/web/538-glossaire.php?items_category=2&items_letter=A&keywords=&bookmark=1 
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/spatfram.htm  
*
Télédétection aérospatiale*

http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/tdetfram.htm 
 
* AGRICULTURE *


http://www.mapaq.gouv.qc.ca/Refonte...RL=/Fr/Glossaire/Glossaire/&NRCACHEHINT=Guest 
http://www.metiers-industries-alimentaires.com/?p=15 
http://www.geves.fr/index.php?site=public  (Lexique des *semences*) 
*
Agroalimentaire
*

http://www.agrojob.com/dictionnaire/lettre-97.aspx 
*
Agronomie
*

http://www.inra.fr/glossaire/ (INRA) 
http://www.agronome.com/Dico/sujets.php  (Dictionnaire historique de 17649 
*
Aguaculture
*


http://wwz.ifremer.fr/aquaculture/layout/set/glossary/glossaire 
*
Apiculture
*

http://tanguyves.free.fr/abeille/a.html 
*
Arbres fruitiers
*

http://www.pommiers.com/plan-du-site.htm 
*
Bio et développement durable
*

http://www.intelligenceverte.org/GlossaryItems.asp 
*
Biotechnologie dans l'agriculture et l'**alimentation
*

http://www.fao.org/biotech/index_glossary.asp?lang=fr  (Glossaire de la FAO. Disponible en espagnol) 
*
Conchyculture
*

http://www.ostrea.org/glossaire.html (*ostréiculture*)
 
*
Conservation des **grains en régions chaudes
*

http://www.fao.org/Wairdocs/x5164F/X5164f16.htm#glossaire  (Glossaire de la FAO) 
*Maïs */ *tournesol */ *colza
*

http://www.maisadour-semences.com/lexique.htm  (Glossaire technique des semences) 
*
Perliculture
*

http://www.perle-de-tahiti.com/glossaire-perles-tahiti.php
 
*
Vigne
*

http://www.vitis.org/LEXIQUE.html 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *A*​
*ALIMENTATION*

*Généralités
*

http://www.saveursdumonde.net/?lg=fr  ( *produits de A à Z*,  boulangerie,  coquillages, crustacés,  fines herbes, fromages,oeufs, produits laitiers, fruits, légumes, poissons,  volailles,  viandes,  vins, café...., ustensiles, produits typiques de toutes les régions du monde, coutumes culinaires lors des fêtes de plusieurs pays.)
http://lesotlylaisse.over-blog.com/article-34849700.html  (Avec photos)
http://www.horeca.tm.fr/Find.asp?cm...d+32+37+3d+46+4b+4f+54+&hc=2239&req=m%E9tiers  (*Métiers* de l'*hôtellerie*)
*Bière
*

http://www.unibroue.com/biere101/lexique.cfm
http://www.paradis-biere.com/bieres/dicofs.asp
http://www.bieremagmonde.com/index....om_definition&func=display&Itemid=60&catid=56
*
Café
*

http://www.feminin.ch/dossiers/coffee/lexique.htm
*
Champagne
*

http://www.champanet.com/content/view/25/49/
http://www.bibleetnombres.online.fr/images64/bouteilles_champagne.jpg  (Bouteilles de champagne)
*
Champignons
*

http://mycorance.free.fr/valchamp/alfa.htm
http://www.atlas-des-champignons.com/glossaire.asp
http://www.cegep-sept-iles.qc.ca/raymondboyer/champignons/Glossaire_A-C.html
*
Chocolat
*

http://www.choco-club.com/
http://abcduchocolat.free.fr/lexique.html
http://www.bonnat-chocolatier.com/fr/014_glossaire.html
http://www.chocolatiers.fr/page_cacao_chocolat.php
*
Cidre
*

http://www.info-cidre.com/ress.htm
*
Cognac
*

http://www.cognac-world.com/article.php3?id_article=305
http://www.cognac.fr/cognac/_fr/modules/cognac_glossaire/cognac_glossaire.aspx
*
Cuisine / Termes culinaires
*

http://www.regards.ch/gastro/glossair.htm
http://www.pitbook.com/textes/pdf/dumas_cuisine.pdf  (*Alexandre Dumas*, à partir de la page 140)
http://www.supertoinette.com/fiches_techniques_cuisine.htm
http://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/l/fr/apprendre/termes/t.html
http://cuisine.abidjan.net/glossaire/index.asp (*Africaine*)
http://www.antilles-info-tourisme.com/guadeloupe/gastro.htm  (*Antillaise*)
http://www.antillesresto.com/gastronomie/  (antillaise)
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/christophe.belluteau/lexique.htm  (*Asiatique *et *créole*)
*
Dietétique / Nutrition*

http://www.cndp.fr/themadoc/besoins/_lexique.htm
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_nutrition/indexf.html  (publique)
http://www.maggi.ch/fr/wellness/lexicon.asp?fla=1
http://www.thiriet.com/glossaire,38,33.html?
*
Eau
*

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_eau/lex_eau.html
*
Épices
*

http://stephkup.nexenservices.com/epices/affichage/aveccss.php?rub=recherche  (Traduction en plusieurs langues)
*Fromage et produits laitiers
*​
http://www.food-info.net/fr/dairy/cheese-list.htm
http://www.food-info.net/fr/dairy/cheese-production.htm  (*Production*)
http://www.maison-du-lait.com/Prodlait/CREME/Creme3.html  (*Crèmes*)
http://www.chabichou.tm.fr/fr/lexique.htm  (Chabichou et de chèvre)
http://www.fromagesdechevre.com/  (fromage de *chèvre*)
http://www.fromag.com/dico.html
http://www.univers-fromages.com/encyclopedie-fromage-liste.php
*Fruit
*​
http://tous-les-fruits.com/
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_fruits/lex_fruits.html   (*Fruits rouges*)
http://www.chataignier-limousin.com/index.php?p=20 (*Châtaignes*)
http://www.fig-baud.com/figuiers.html (*Figues*. Variétés)
http://www.fig-baud.com/grenadiers.html (*Grenades*. Variétés)
http://cp3p.free.fr/varietes.html (*Pommes*, *poires*, *prunes*... Variétés)
http://www.croqueurs-de-pommes.asso.fr/pomologie/vocabulaire.htm (*Pommologie*)
http://www.semeurs.net/bourse.php (*Fuits et légumes à graines*. Variétés)
*Herbes
*​
http://pages.infinit.net/belber/annehtm/listfr.htm#abc
*Huiles*​
http://www.quechoisir.org/Article.j...B255B30C03822B5C12573AE0040F8E7&catcss=ALY000 (*huile d'olive*)
*Pâtes
*​
http://www.food-info.net/fr/products/pasta/shapes.htm
*Poisson et pêche
*​
http://www.jcpoiret.com/bapw/index.html?page=lexiques/lexique/_A.htm
*Viandes*​
http://www.boucheriedirect.fr/lexique.asp  (*Boucherie*)
http://www.nature-regions.com/Lexique-de-la-viande-Informations/p/3/572/0/ (*lexique de la viande*)
http://www.boucheries-nivernaises.com/conseil_agneau.html  (Découpe de l'*agneau*)
http://www.boucheries-nivernaises.com/conseil_boeuf.html  (Découpe du *bœuf*)
http://www.encyclopedie-gratuite.fr/Definition/alimentation-pieces-du-cochon.php   (Découpe du *porc*)
http://chefsimon.com/produits/morceaux-porc.html  (Découpe du *porc*)
http://chelsea.free.fr/Les_volailles.htm  (*Volaille*)
*Sel*
​
http://www.salines.com/index.php?page=32
http://www.salines.com/index.php?page=3 (*Production *et *applications*)
http://www.salines.com/index.php?page=22 (Le *sel dans le culture*)
*Sucre et sucreries
*​
http://www.food-info.net/fr/products/sugar/types.htm
http://www.erabliere-lac-beauport.qc.ca/vocab.htm  (Sucre d'érable)
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_friandises/index.html
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_sucres/lex_sucres.html
http://www.confiserie.org/html/tout_fab.html (confiserie)
*Thé
*​
http://toutsurlethe.free.fr/varietesthe.html
http://www.food-info.net/fr/products/tea/varieties.htm
http://www.food-info.net/fr/products/tea/production.htm (*Production*)
*Vin*​
http://www.abcduvin.com/mots_du_vin_iframe.php?req_lex=0
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_vin/index.html
http://www.guidedesvins.com/ilexique_A.html
http://www.chez.com/bibs/glo.html
http://www.vitis.org/LEXIQUE.html
http://www.vins-aoc.com/txttools/vin/dico.php?choix=dico
http://www.auduteau.net/oenologie/vocabulaire.shtml
http://www.vins-bordeaux.fr/tools/Glossaire.aspx?Lettre=A&culture=fr-FR&country=CA (*Bordeaux*)
http://www.itv-midipyrenees.com/publications/glossaire/Glossaire.php (*Pathologie  vignes*)
http://www.food-info.net/fr/products/wine/prod.htm (*Production*. Voir liens en bas de page)
http://www.vignobletiquette.com/info/men__info.htm (*Vins *et *vignes*)
*ARCHÉOLOGIE
*​
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexique_de_l'archéologie  (*WIKI*)
http://www.unites.uqam.ca/tuvaaluk/accueil/glossaire.html
http://www.ecoles.cfwb.be/argattidegamond/Boîte à outils/Glossaire archéologique.htm
http://www.diffusion.ens.fr/archeo/glos/
http://www.louvre.fr/llv/glossaire/detail_glossaire.jsp?CONTENT<>cnt_id=10134198673228571&FOLDER<>folder_id=9852723696500935 (*Musée du Louvre*)
http://www.telefonica.me.uk/glossaire.htm  (*Pompeí*)
http://www.lefouilleur.com/lexique.html#Lexique_G%C3%A9neral_(histoire,_arch%C3%A9ologie...)  (Voc. général)
http://www.lefouilleur.com/lexique.html#Lexique_Technique  (*Voc. Technique*)
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*A*​ 
*ARCHITECTURE / ARTS DE LA CONSTRUCTION*​


http://www.architectes.org/outils-et-documents/lexique/a 
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Dico-BTP/alpha-index.html?lettre=a 
http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Dicti...'architecture_française_du_XIe_au_XVIe_siècle  (Dictionnaire raisonné de l'architecture de l'architecture française du XI au XVIe siècle. Viollet-le-Duc. Wikisource) 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/dglf/cogeter/architecture.html 
http://www.patrimoine-de-france.org/mots/mots-archi-1.html (Patrimoine de France) 
http://www.vpah.culture.fr/vpah/lexique/i-absidi.htm 
http://classes.bnf.fr/villard/reperes/gloss.htm 
http://www.ahamadache.123.fr/glossaire.html 
http://www.architectes.org/outils-et-documents/lexique 
http://www.monuments-nationaux.fr/fr/les-services/glossaire/ 
http://www.archidirect.com/francais/infocenter/lex_const.php3 
http://www.parc-chartreuse.net/culture/pdf/glossaire.pdf 
http://www.crit.archi.fr/Web Folder/acier/index.html (*Acier *) 
http://www.acierconstruction.com/outils/glossaire/ (*Acier *) 
http://www.otua.org/FABACIER/Glossaire/IntroGlossaire.html  (*Acier*) 
http://www.otua.org/aciers-ts/glossaire/glossaire-traitement-surface.asp  (*Acier*. Traitement)
http://ruedeslumieres.morkitu.org/apprendre/aqueducs/index.html  (*Aqueducs*) 
http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Dicti...'architecture_française_du_XIe_au_XVIe_siècle (*XI au XVI* s.) 
http://www.inst-elevage.asso.fr/html1/IMG/pdf/Termes_usuels_du_batiment.pdf (*Bâtiment*) 
http://www.canaldumidi.com/Geographie/DicoTech.php  (*Canal du Midi*)
 
http://cathedrale.maisons-champagne.com/main.php?themes=glossaire&part=1(*Cathédrales*)
 
http://pedagogie.ac-toulouse.fr/histgeo/monog/stbertr/glossair.htm  (Architecture religieuse) 
http://medieval.mrugala.net/Php/REC_RES_Glossaire.php (Arch. *Médiévale*) 
http://medieval.lacorreze.com/glossaire1_architecture_medievale.htm  (Arch. *Médiévale et renaissance*) 
http://architecture.relig.free.fr/glossaire_entier.htm (*Religieuse*) 
http://www.oeuvre-notre-dame.org/index2.htm (*gothique*) 
http://www.msclub.com/charmar/glossair/fenetre.htm (*Romane*) 
http://cantalroman.free.fr/glossair.htm (*Romane*) 
http://bastidess.free.fr/GlossaireB.htm (*Bastides*) 
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Dico-BTP/ (*BTP*) 
http://www.crit.archi.fr/Web Folder/bois/Bois/9.Glossaire/Index.HTML (*Bois construction*. Très complet) 
http://www.moboa.fr/lexique-bois/?theme_id=1  (*Bois*) 
http://www.immo-bois.com/glossaire-maison-bois.php (*Bois*) 
http://www.perspective-bois.com/construction_bois_glossaire.php (*Bois massif*) 
http://www.systemed.fr/lexique.asp?recherche=a&option=1 (*Bricolage*) 
http://www.girouette.fr/toit.php (*Charpente. Schéma*) 
http://musee-batiment.planet-allier.com/images/images/images_site/glossaire_compagnon.pdf (*Charpente */ *couverture*) 
http://www.chovin.fr/html/petit_lexique_illustre.html  (*Charpenterie*) 
http://www.snoci-charpente-vendee.fr/lexique.php  (*Charpenterie*) 
http://www.mandragore2.net/dico/charpente2/menuiserie.php?page=p (*Charpenterie */ *menuiserie*) 
http://jeanmichel.rouand.free.fr/chateaux/glossaire.html (*Chateaux-forts*) 
http://www.civ.be/fr/lexique.shtml (*Chauffage*) 
http://www.poujoulat.fr/poujoulat/fr/transversal_glossaire.asp (*Cheminées*) 
http://www.infociments.fr/glossaire (*Ciments et bétons*) 
http://musee-batiment.planet-allier.com/images/images/images_site/glossaire_compagnon.pdf (*Compagnonnage*) 
http://www.construmatica.com/construpedia/Categoría:Diccionario_de_Construcción (*Construction*) 
http://www.sdap-poitou-charentes.culture.gouv.fr/conseils/lexique/index.php?NumSr=409  (*Construction*) 
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Dico-BTP/alpha-index.html?lettre=a (*Construction*) 
http://www.caue85.com/conseils85/annexes_glossaire.html (*Construction*) 
http://www.cssbi.ca/Fra/lexique.shtml (*Construction*) 
http://stielec.ac-aix-marseille.fr/cours/abati/habilitation.htm  (*Électricité*) 
http://www.chassis-fenetres.info/lexique.html (*Fenêtres*) 
http://www.fermetures-savoie.com/UserFiles/File/Lexique/fermeturesdesavoielexiquemenuiserie.pdf  (*Fenêtres*) 
http://www.chassis-fenetres.info/lexique/lexiquea.pdf(*Fenêtres *et *châssis*. PDF.) 
http://www.artifer.be/?l=dico (*Ferronnerie*) 
http://www.vauban.asso.fr/glossaire.htm (*Fortifications*. Vauban) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/1002570.html (*Fresques*) 
http://www.lesiteimmobilier.com/conseils-immobiliers/lexique.aspx?type=LEXIQUE-IMMOBILIER&lettre=C (*Immobilier pratique*) 
http://www.moinsdebruit.com/no-cache/le-bruit/le-glossaire.html?tx_smileglossary_pi1[letter]=a (*Isolation acoustique*) 
http://www.pierreseche.com/vocabulaire_pierreseche_A.html (*Maçonnerie à pierres sèches*) 
http://www.pierreseche.com/petit_dico_des_terrasses.htm  (*terrasses de culture* en pierre sèche) 
http://www.lafforgue-materiaux.fr/1-5904-Glossaire.php?lettre=A (*Matériaux*) 
http://www.menuiserie-caserotto.fr/guide/glossaire/index.htm (*Menuiserie*) 
http://www.sam-alu.fr/lexique-a-52.html   (*Menuiserie*) 
http://www.charpentiers.culture.fr/lexiques/lexiquealphabetique  (*Menuiserie*) 
http://www.ardatzaarroudet.asso.fr/?/Dossiers/Glossaire (*Moulins*) 
http://www.crdp.ac-caen.fr/visite-au-musee/Moulin_de_Fierville/glossaire.html (*Moulins*) 
http://www.berry-passion.com/vocable_des_moulins_berry_passio.htm (*Moulins*) 
http://xxi.ac-reims.fr/ec-la-prairie-sedan/Dicoarch/glossai1.htm (*Ornements façades*) 
http://www.bemart.net/Info/lexique.html (*Parquet*) 
http://www.bois-et-compagnie.com/si...scompagnie/dossierdivers/lexique_parquet.html (*Parquet*) 
http://www.maisondesservices.com/habitation/page26.htm (*Peintre en bâtiment*) 
http://www.lamaison.qc.ca/habitation/page26.htm  (*Peinture*) 
http://arts-plastiques.ac-rouen.fr/glossaire/a.htm (*Peinture*. *Arts plastiques*) 
http://www.armstrong.com/resclgam/na/ceilings/cf/ca/ceilings-glossary.html (*Plafonds*) 
http://www.platre.com/platre/encyclopedia/article.jsp?glossaireDesFinitions (*Plâtre*. Finitions) 
http://www.placo.fr/bpb_fr/BaseInfos/lexique/index.aspx (*Placopatre*_*®*_) 
http://www.guide-des-poeles-et-cheminees.com/definitions/definitions _(_*Poêle et cheminée*_)
_ 
http://ecl.ac-orleans-tours.fr/clg-saint-exupery-st-jean-de-braye/pont/pontkit/kitglos.htm (*Ponts*) 
http://mieux-se-connaitre.com/?p=3921  (*Ponts*) 
http://www.arcadesetbaies.com/ArcadesBaies/Lexique/tabid/68/Default.aspx  (*Portes *et *fenêtres*) 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_palettiers/index.html (*Sécurité *construction. Canada) 
http://i-structures.epfl.ch/aide/glossaire.asp (*Structures*) 
http://www.cssbi.ca/Fra/lexique.shtml (*Tôle en acier* ) 
http://musee-batiment.planet-allier.com/images/images/images_site/image_tailleur_pierre.pdf (Outils *Tailleur de pierres*. PDF >page 6) 
http://ruedeslumieres.morkitu.org/apprendre/outils/  (*Tailleur de pierre*) 
http://www.tour-eiffel.fr/teiffel/fr/documentation/structure/page/lexique.html (*Tour Eiffel*) 
http://www.infovitrail.com/glossaire/glossaire-vitrail.php (*Vitrail*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*ARGOT*

Le Dictionnaire de la Zone © Cobra le Cynique
Dico 2 Rue
ARTFL :: Dictionnaire vivant de la langue française :: a
http://cites2france.skyrock.com/305...ard-ou-comment-decrypter-le-language-des.html  (Dictionnaire des banlieusards)
http://www.languefrancaise.net/bob/ (argot de l'île-de-France)
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/mondouis/argot.htm
Dico du jeune
WordReference Forums
http://www1.ku-eichstaett.de/SLF/EngluVglSW/schule15a.htm
Association @lyon : L'argot des voleurs du XVII eme siecle. (Page d'accueil>  liens chansons populaires fr. et  littérature lyonnaise)
http://argot.abaabaa.com/ 
http://www.museeairespace.fr/bonus/jeux-humour/expressions-aero.html  (*Aéronautique*)
Argot français de 1827 à 1907 : A  (*Classique. De 1827 à 1907*)
http://www.ebooksgratuits.com/pdf/nouveau_dictionnaire_argot.pdf  (*1829*)
Petit glossaire d'argot Français (*Français > Argot)*
http://www.languefrancaise.net/glossaire/ (*Argot *et *langage familier*) Indisponible pour le moment, page en réfection.
http://www.dico-des-mots.com/liste.html (*Argot et expressions familières*)
Coutumes et traditions : cours des miracles, cour, malades simulés, voleurs, filous  (*Cours des Miracles*)
Les gadz'arts  (Argot des *gadz'arts* : École des *Arts et métiers*)
Dictionnaire de l'Argot des PN (Argot dans les *Pieds Nickelés*)
http://filoumektoub.free.fr/gaibeur/gayculture/histoire/glossaire.htm (Argot désignant les homosexuels au cours de siècles)
Supplément au Dictionnaire d'argot fin-de-siècle / par Charles Virmaître  (fin XIXième)
http://www.association-gendarmesdecoeur.org/jargon/jargon.html (*Gendarmerie*)
http://www.lavoile.com/glossair/glossaire.pdf (*Marins*)
Jargon militaire — Wikipédia (*Militaire*)
CRID 14-18  (*Militaire*. *14-18*)
http://www.waterloo-reconstitution.com/argot_militaire.htm  (*Militaire sous Napoléon*)
http://www.nouchi.com/dico/default.asp (*Nouchi *: Argot de l'Afrique francophone)
http://www.prefecturedepolice.interieur.gouv.fr/Pied-de-page/Glossaire  (*Police*)
Jargon policier - PoliceNet Forums  (*Police*)
DICTIONNAIRE LANGAGE SMS - APPRENEZ LE LANGAGE SMS ET PMS - PHIL MARSO - MOBILOU.ORG (*SMS*)
Alphabet parlant - SMS (*SMS*)
http://www.dictionnaire-sms.com/ (*SMS*)
http://abu.cnam.fr/cgi-bin/donner_html?dicotypo1  (*Typographes*. 1883)
http://monsu.desiderio.free.fr/curiosites/verlan2.html (Quelques mots de *verlan */ *création des mots en verlan*)
http://membres.lycos.fr/mjannot/froggy/argot.htm (*Verlan */ *français branché*)
http://archserve.id.ucsb.edu/French4/LGV/Menu1/langue4verlan.html (*Verlan*)
http://www.dicoperso.com/list/4/ (Argot, 1907)
http://www.scoutsfribourgeois.ch/page.00000073.xhtml (*Scouts*)
http://www.snn-rdr.ca/rdr/nr_glossary.html (*Journalistique*)
http://www.insenses.org/chimeres/glossaire.html (*Prostitution*)
*
ARMES / ARMÉES / ARMEMENT*

http://www.fftir.org/index.php?FicheNum=16
http://www.larmurier.net/Lexique.htm
http://www.navy.dnd.ca/leadmark/doc/appendix_GL_f.asp
http://www.operationspaix.net/spip.php?page=lexique
http://www.archers-du-phenix.info/index.php?id=156 (*Archerie*)
http://armesfrancaises.free.fr/lexique.html  (*Armes françaises*)
http://www.cmhg.gc.ca/html/glossary/...etter=A&page=1(*Armée canadienne. Histoire*)
http://medieval.mrugala.net/Armes/Gl...es armes.htm (*A. mediévales*)
http://jeanmichel.rouand.free.fr/cha...glossarmes.htm (*Armes et armures du Moyen Âge*)
http://www.alienor.org/ARTICLES/Fusils/IndexArmes.htm (*A. à feu*)
http://www.larmurier.net/Mecanismes.htm  (*A. à feu : fonctionnement*)
http://www.larmurier.net/Mecanismes.htm  (*A. à feu : mécanismes*)
http://www.avions-militaires.net/dossiers/lexique-aeronautique/ (*Avions militaires*)
http://html2.free.fr/canons/index.htm  (*Canons à travers les âges*)
http://www.couteaux-jfl.com/glossaire.htm (*Coutellerie*)
http://couteaux.jfl.pagesperso-orange.fr/utilitaires.htm (*Coutellerie*)
http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise....lossaire.shtml (*Balistique*)
http://www.larmurier.net/Calibres.htm  (*Calibres*)
http://www.achats.defense.gouv.fr/Glossaire (*Défense: Achats*)
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publications/vocabulaires/defense05.pdf (*Défense*)
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/deffram.htm (*Défense*)
http://www.espionnage.eu/glossaire_du_renseignement_fr.html (*Espionnage*)
http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/help-aide/az-fra.htm  (*Gendarmerie royale du Canada*)
http://www.defense.gouv.fr/terre/decouverte/personnels/grades/les_grades_de_l_armee_de_terre (*Grades. A. *de* terre*)
http://www.prefecturedepolice.interieur.gouv.fr/Pied-de-page/Glossaire  (*Police*)
http://www.police-scientifique.com/lexique (*Police scientifique*)
http://www.14-18enlorraine.com/1index_gloss.html (*Termes militaires et armes guerre 14-18 *en Lorraine)
http://rosalielebel75.franceserv.com/index.html#armee (*Armée de l'été 1914*, très complet)
http://www.cehd.sga.defense.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/cahier25_T2.pdf (*Fortification bastionnée*)
*
Divers*


http://www.larmurier.net/Informations.htm
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*ARTS*


http://www.artdif.com/lng_FR_srub_14-Glossaire.html 
http://www.almanart.com/glossaire-des-termes-d-art.html 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossaire_de_l'art_contemporain (*Art contemporain*)
 
http://132.208.118.245/frames/termA.html (*Arts médiatiques*) 
http://media.wix.com/ugd//cc2c2f_b7649059a46a32bb42c96fe83ab76332.pdf  (*Beaux Arts*) 
http://www.arts-primitifs.com/shop-africain/faqdesk_index.php?faqPath=2&page=1&sort=1a (*Objets d'Art primitif*) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/Le-Monde-des-Papous/Art---Architecture/220070,CmC=401652.html  (Art *Papou*) 
*
Arts plastiques*


http://www.crdp-strasbourg.fr/chouette/annexes/glossaire.htm 
 
http://www.dotapea.com/glossaire.htm 
http://www.groensteen.net/glossaire.php  
http://www.ac-reunion.fr/pedagogie/artsplastiques/glossaire/Index-artpla-gloss.htm#A 
 
*
BD*

http://users.skynet.be/fralica/refer/theorie/theocom/lecture/lirimage/bdlex.htm 
 
http://www.bd-zone.com/_bdaz/bd_lexique.php 
 
http://www.crayons.be/illustration_bd/vocabulaire_graphiste.htm#m 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/recherche/510352.html  (*Manga*)
 
*
Céramique*

http://www.guimet-grandidier.fr/html/4/index/index.htm (*Céramiques chinoises*. Musée Guimet. Voir sur la colonne de gauche les glossaires de matières et des formes) 
http://terremjcaubagne.over-blog.com/pages/Glossaire_ceramique-2087930.html 
http://smart2000.pagesperso-orange.fr/glossaire du ceramiste sommaire.htm 
*
Dessin*

http://www.dao-quebec.net/component...,display/letter,a/Itemid,174/catid,75/page,1/ (*Industriel*) 
http://www.dessins-magnin.fr/html/8/outils/page_outils_glossaire.html (*Outils*) 
http://lartpourtous.blog.tdg.ch/9-dessins-techniques/ (*Techniques*) 
http://expositions.bnf.fr/renais/repere/glossaire.htm (*Techniques au XVIe siécle*)
 
http://www.stouls.com/pages/encadrement/glossaire_dessin.php
 
*
Estampes* / *Gravure*

http://www.estampes-japonaises.org/glossaire/ (*Japonaises*) 
http://wwwcano.lagravure.com/les techniques de l'estampe.htm 
http://lartpourtous.blog.tdg.ch/7-estampes-lithos-gravures/ 
http://www.paris-france.org/musees/Balzac/collections/dessins_furne/glossaire.htm (Les *gravures *de la Comédie humaine)
http://tchorski.morkitu.org/1/lexique.htm  (Gravures sur *cloches*) 
*
Papier* 


http://www.explisites.com/format-papier-A0-A1-A2-A3-A4-A5.html (*Format*. Aller à Plus d'informatin pour retrouver les anciennes mesures) 
http://www.convertworld.com/fr/format-de-papier/ (*Format. *Correspondances internationales) 
http://lartpourtous.blog.tdg.ch/10-papiers-qualites-utilisations/ 
*
Peinture*

http://lartpourtous.blog.tdg.ch/7-lexique-technique/ 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/aventure-humaine/Cette-Semaine/La-Fresque/1603448,CmC=1603426.html(*Fresque*) 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catégorie:Technique_picturale (*Techniques. *WIKI) 
http://lartpourtous.blog.tdg.ch/notes-techniques/ (*Techniques* : pigments, couleurs, enduits...) 
 http://www.raphael.fr/fr/lexique.php (*Pinceaux*) 
*
Sculpture*

http://duvert.buscot.free.fr/lexique.php 
http://www.sculpteur-petrus.com/default-glossaire.htm 
http://www.ljsoulas.fr/glossaire.fr.html 
http://www.dotapea.com/glossaire.htm 
http://lartpourtous.blog.tdg.ch/bronzes-sculptures/ (*Bronzes*) 
http://www.sculpturesversailles.com/html/5/outils/glossaire-imp.htm (*Versailles*) 
http://www.artiste.free.fr/lexique.html (*Technique*) 
 RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*ARTS du SPECTACLE*

*Audio / Vidéo*


http://www.audiacom.com/glossaire.html 
http://www-rocq.inria.fr/qui/Philipp.../jcassard.html (*ingénieur du son*) 
http://www.geocities.com/ouvrardbenoit/glossaire.html (cinéma-audiovisuel) 
*
Chant*

http://chanteur.net/glossair.htm  
http://membres.lycos.fr/chansonquebecoise/lexique.htm (*chanson*... québéquoise) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/operaviv...sl/gloss_2.htm (*Opéra*) 
http://www.sharedsite.com/hlm-de-renaud/hlm/lexique/accueil_lexique.html (*Renaud*) 
*
Danse*

http://www.savoir-danser.com/glossaire-danses.html  
http://www.siembra.fr/DansesLLat.htm (*Afro-andines*) 
http://www.zictrad.free.fr/glossaire-danses-trad.html (*Traditionnelles*) 
*
Cinéma*

http://ia89.ac-dijon.fr/index.php?ec_lexique  
*
Cirque*

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/pg/cirque/abc.htm 
http://crdp.ac-clermont.fr/Ressources/DossierPeda/ArtsDuCirque/Lexique/abcd.htm 
 
*
Théâtre*

http://www.theatrales.uqam.ca/glossaire.html 
http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/enseign/...t_tragedie.htm (*Étymologie*) 
http://www.lyc-levigan.ac-montpellie...LE SPECTACLE 
http://www.machinerie-spectacle.org/bp/scene/index.php  (*Machinerie*) 
 
http://www.machinerie-spectacle.org/bp/annexes/glossaire.php?lettre=a  (*Machinerie* par ordre alphabétique)
 
http://www.comedie-francaise.fr/la-comedie-francaise-aujourdhui.php?id=505  (*Métiers*) 
http://www.toutmoliere.net/dictionnaire/index.html (*Molière*) 
http://perso.numericable.fr/~fborzeix/fred.borzeix/spec/technic/info3glo/t_somair.htm (Termes *techniques*) 
http://www.theatre-cornouaille.fr/visite-virtuelle/theatre-cornouaille-lexique.pdf  (Theâtre de Cornouailles.)
 
http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/enseign/...t_tragedie.htm (*Tragédie*) 
*

ASTRONOMIE*

http://www.cnes.fr/web/CNES-fr/109-glossaire.php?items_category=2&items_letter=A
 
http://www.orion.asso.cc-pays-de-gex...e/lexique.html 
http://www.anaconda-2.net/andromeda.html 
http://www.astro.ulg.ac.be/~demoulin/glossair.htm 
http://www.obs-besancon.fr/www/astroguide/dico.html 
http://www.astrosurf.com/skylink/doc_astro/liste.html 
http://www.cidehom.com/index_dictionnaire.php 
http://www.neufchatel-en-bray.com/Fr...GlossaireA.htm 
http://www.astrocosmos.net/canvas.php?page=glossaire.php 
http://www-istp.gsfc.nasa.gov/stargaze/Fgloss.htm 
http://www.lasam.ca/billavf/nineplanets/help.html 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/Comprendre-le-monde/einstein/Bibliographie---Glossaire/851524,CmC=1378084.html  (*Univers*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *B*​
*BACTÉRIOLOGIE*

http://www.microbes-edu.org/glossaire/index.cfm 
http://www.bacterio.cict.fr/bacdico/nomstaxons.html (*Vétérinaire*) 
*

BIOCHIMIE*

http://www.ulaval.ca/fmed/bcx/default.html 
*

BIOLOGIE*

http://biologie.fr.free.fr/bioveg.htm#A 
http://www.dictionnaire-biologie.com/biologie/ 
http://www.inserm.fr/fr/outils/glossaire/index.html 
*
Animale
*

http://www.infovisual.info/02/pano_fr.html (Dictionnaire visuel) 
*
Cellulaire / Molléculaire
*

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cytologie  (WIKI) 
http://science-citoyen.u-strasbg.fr/dossiers/souches/html/glossaire_page.html 
http://biologie.fr.free.fr/biomol.htm (*Molléculaire*) 
http://archives.arte.tv/fr/archive_19329.html (*Souches*) 
*
Évolution / Génétique
*

http://lgb.unige.ch/evolution/oriindex.htm 
http://biologie.fr.free.fr/genetique.htm 
*
Humaine
*

http://pedagogie.cegep-fxg.qc.ca/profs/rlacroix/PagOutil/glossaire/Glos_fr_bio .htm 
*
Sous-marine
*

http://limouz1.free.fr/biologie_atl/glossaire.htm 
*
Végétale
*

http://www.infovisual.info/01/pano_fr.html  (Dictionnaire visuel) 
* 

BOIS /SCIERIES*

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/tarteret...s/lexique.html 
http://www.wood-it.be/Utilities/Defa...Select=Lexicon 
http://www.red-cedar.org/technical-s...s/glossary.htm 
*
Défauts
*

http://users.swing.be/warnierjm/glossaire.html 
*
Étude macroscopique
*

http://membres.lycos.fr/dboily/ 
*
Métiers
*

http://membres.lycos.fr/dboily/ 
http://www.site-en-bois.net/fr/res/lex-metiers.phtml 
*
Scieries
*http://www.lascierie.com/lexique.htm​*
Sylviculture
*

http://www.fao.org/docrep/v6530f/v6530f0e.htm  (FAO.  Page en espagnol aussi) 
http://nfdp.ccfm.org/terms/terms_f.php (Au Canada) 
*

BRICOLAGE

*

http://www.systemed.fr/lexique.asp?recherche=a&option=1 
http://www.bricoleurdudimanche.com/index.php?file=Glossaire 
http://www.maisonbrico.com/index.phtml?srub=28 
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homep...lalie/l121.htm (*portes *et *fenêtres*) 
http://www.bricolons.ch/dico.htm#Dictionnaire (*Produits et composants*) 
http://www.serrurerie.info/lexique-serrurerie-serrurier  (*Serrurerie*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *C*​
* CALLIGRAPHIE*

http://calligraphia.planete-typograp...e/lexique.html
http://julien.chazal.free.fr/pages/La-Calligraphie/LA_CALLIGRAPHIE.html
http://elearning.unifr.ch/antiquitas/activites/113/  (*Épigraphie grecque*. Cliquer sur outils puis sur lexique)
*
CÉRAMIQUE / PORCELAINE
*

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/smart200...20sommaire.htm
http://www.alienor.org/ARTICLES/refceram/glossaire.htm
http://manufacturedesevres.culture.gouv.fr/site.php?type=P&id=12 (Manufacture de Sévres)
http://www.faiencerie-pornic.fr/entreprise/glossaire.html (Faïence de Pornic)
http://www.passionceramique.com/guides.php?info_id=29
http://www.ceramiques-contemporaines-sevres.fr/outils/page_outils_glossaire.php
*
CHIME / PHYSIQUE*

http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/chimfram.htm
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...e-physique.htm
http://webetab.ac-bordeaux.fr/Pedago...o/glossair.htm
http://chimie.scola.ac-paris.fr/site...dico/frame.htm
http://www.linde-shopping.fr/international/web/lg/fr/prodcatfr.nsf/docbyalias/nav_glossairelab
http://www.gfcombustion.asso.fr/index.php?item=glo&page=glossaire.php&langue=fr (*La combustion*)
*
COULEURS*

http://pourpre.com/chroma/index.php
http://www.code-couleur.com/dictionnaire/index.html  (*Codes informatiques*)
*
CRYPTOLOGIE*

http://www.apprendre-en-ligne.net/crypto/lexique.html
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *D
**DOCUMENTALISTE*

http://savoirscdi.cndp.fr/culturepro...oduplessis.htm 
 http://web.ujf-grenoble.fr/BUS/Resea...on_lexique.htm 
http://medialille.formation.univ-lil...que/sigles.htm*  (Acronymes des bibliothécaires*) 
http://www.bibliofrance.org/index.php?option=com_rd_glossary&Itemid=15 * (Acronymes des bibliothécaires et archivistes*) 
 http://www.amig.fr/articles/glossaire.htm  (*Archives*) 
* 
DROIT*

http://www.service-public.fr/glossaire/  (*Service publique*) 
 http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.com/index.php 
http://enset-media.ac.ma/cpa/lexique_termes_juridiques.htm 
 http://www.droit.pratique.fr/diction...A#dictionnaire 
 http://www.liensutiles.org/droit.htm 
http://www.cabinet-lingibe.com/glossaire?search_letter=a 
http://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/tp...ndex-fra.html?lang=fra&i=1&index=ent&srchtxt= (Dictionnaire juridique. Canada) 
http://sos-net.eu.org/proc_adm/glossaire.htm (*Administratif *avec renvoi sur les procédures) 
http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/en...-2605/comment-adopter-a-l-etranger/glossaire/ (*Adoption* internationale) 
http://www.lawperationnel.com/EncyclopedieJur/A.html (*Affaires et vie courante*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/baux/index.htm#FR (*Baux*) 
http://www.cncp.gouv.fr/contenus/supp/supp_glossaire.htm (*Certification professionnelle*) 
http://www.senat.fr/commission/loi/partenariat.html *Contrat de **partenariat*) 
http://sos-net.eu.org/copropriete/index.htm#Sommaire (*Copropriété*) 
http://ledroitcriminel.free.fr/index.htm (*Criminel*) 
 http://www.douane.gouv.fr/page.asp?id=3266 (*Douanes*. Page du Gouv. français) 
http://edouane.com/glossaire/index.php (*Douanes*) 
http://droit-finances.commentcamarche.net/glossaire/a (*Droit et finances*) 
http://www.sta.be.ch/site/fr/gleichs...g-egalikon.pdf (*Égalité*. Suisse. PDF) 
http://www.locutio.net/modules.php?n...ms&eid=5&ltr=A (*Expressions latines juridiques usuelles*) 
http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise....lossaire.shtml  (*FMI. *France) 
http://www.efd.admin.ch/glossar/inde...id=132&lang=fr  (*FMI. *Suisse) 
http://www.foncier.gov.mg/lexique.php?p=60 (*Foncier*. Madagascar) 
http://www.associanet.com/docs/glossaire.html (*Gestion associative*) 
http://www.greffes.com/_infos_genera...grl.php?ifg=06 (*Greffe*) 
http://www.greffe-tc-paris.fr/lexique_greffe/index.php?pag=dico&tri=A (*Greffe du tribunal de commerce* de Paris) 
http://www.huissier-justice.fr/Lexique.aspx (*Huissiers*) 
http://fr.123immo.com/textes/lexiques/immo/ (*Immobilier*) 
http://www.lesiteimmobilier.com/conseils-immobiliers/lexique.aspx?type=LEXIQUE-JURIDIQUE&lettre=C (*Immobilier*) 
http://www.web-immobilier.net/dictionnaire/ (*Immobilier*) 
http://www.immorp.com/Documents/dictionnaire.htm (*Immobilier*) 
http://www.snpi.fr/117872/140692/texte.htm?lang=fr (*Immobilier*) 
http://www.camif-habitat.fr/lexique-immobilier.php (*Immobilier*) 
http://www.e-locaux.com/glossaire.htm (*Immobilier d'entreprises*) 
http://www.pretweb.com/glossaire.htm (Prêts *immobiliers*) 
http://www.justice.gouv.fr/index.php?rubrique=11199  (*Justice*) 
http://www.cre.fr/fr/divers/glossaire (Le *marché de l'énergie*) 
http://medieval.lacorreze.com/glossaire_medieval.htm  (*Médiéval*) 
http://portal.unesco.org/shs/fr/ev.php-URL_ID=1256&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html (*Migration *UNESCO) 
http://www.notaires.fr/notaires/nota...iew&StartKey=A (*Notaires*) 
http://www.senat.fr/commission/loi/glprescription.html  (*Prescription*) 
http://www.strategis.gc.ca/sc_mrksv/cipo/help/glos-f.html (*Propriété intellectuelle*. Canada) 
http://www.senat.fr/commission/loi/gltutelle.html  (*Protection juridique des majeurs*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/remembre/index.htm  (*Remembrement*) 
http://www.senat.fr/commission/loi/glretention.html  (*Rétention de sûreté*) 
http://www.senat.fr/commission/loi/glsuccession.html  (*Succession*) 
http://www.acapari.com/Bibliotheque/Success.htm#a  (*Succession*) 
http://www.lawscape.ch/ (*Suisse *et *européen*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/t...n/index.htm#FR (*Testamentaire*. En espagnol aussi) 
http://www.juritravail.com/lexique.html (Droit du *travail*) 
http://www.ca-paris.justice.fr/index.php?rubrique=11126&article=15060  (*Tribunaux*) 
http://www.ac-grenoble.fr/histoire/programmes/college/quatriem/tribunaux.htm (*Tribunaux en France*) 
http://www.tutelle-curatelle.com/lexique.htm  (*Tutelle *et *curatelle*) 
*
Droit dans l'histoire
*

http://www.de-cujus.com/glossaire/liste2.html (*X et XVe siècles*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *E
**ÉCONOMIE / FINANCES / COMMERCE*


http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d.../14-8-98-2.htm 
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/ecoframe.htm 
http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise....re/index.shtml 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/aygosi/LexiqueTitre.html 
http://lexique-financier.actufinance.fr/ 
http://www.vernimmen.net/html/glossaire/gl_a.html 
http://www.vie-publique.fr/politiques-publiques/cooperation-aide-au-developpement/glossaire/ (*Aide au développement*) 
http://monnaies.multidevises.com/lettre-B.html (*Monnaies*) 
http://www.oecd.org/document/22/0,3343,fr_2649_201185_38323798_1_1_1_1,00.html  (*OCDE*. Concepts) 
http://www.oecd.org/glossary/0,3414,fr_2649_201185_36818407_1_1_1_1,00.html(*OCDE*. Sigles + acronymes) 
http://www.lerecouvrement.com/index.html  (*Recouvrement*) 
*
Assurances
*

http://www.netassurances.com/bibliotheque/Lexique.htm 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...assurance.html (Canada) 
http://www.metiers-assurance.org/fic...GLO_liste.html 
http://www.kelassur.com/assurance-guides/Glossaire.asp  (*Maladie*) 
http://www.ffsa.fr/ffsa/jcms/fn_53663/glossaire-assurance-transport?portal=fn_7743 (*Transports*) 
http://www.debette.fr/lexassur.htm  (*Voitures*) 
*
Banques*

http://www.ubs.com/global/fr/DictionaryOfBanking.html (Suisse) 
http://www.bankofcanada.ca/fr/glossaire/glossaire.html (Canada) 
http://www.cba.ca/fr    (Canada) 
http://www.cbanque.com/credit/lexique.php  (*Crédits*) 
http://www.fbf.fr/Web/internet/content_fbf.nsf/(WebPageList)/Lexique?Open 
http://www.ca-centreouest.fr/Vitrine/ObjCommun/Fic/CentreOuest/Conditions_de_Banque/LEXIQUE.pdf  (*Opérations bancaires courantes*) 
*

La Bourse*


http://www.caisse-epargne.fr/asp/mod...20050302100631 (Site de la Caisse d'Épargne) 
http://www.edubourse.com/guide/lexique.php 
*
Commerce*

http://www.intracen.org/tfs/docs/glossary/af.htm 
http://www.gs1.fr/gs1_fr/glossaire__1 (commerce, étiquetage, facturation...) 
http://www.umoncton.ca/gemeap/lexique.html (*Commerce *et *finances*) 
http://www.exporter.gouv.fr/exporter/Pages.aspx?iddoc=208&pex=1-2-41-208 (*Commerce extérieur*) 
http://www.ubs.com/1/f/ubs_ch/bb_ch/...e/glossar.html (*Import/Export*) 
http://www.laposte-export-solutions....odes/glossaire (*Import/Export*) 
http://www.banqueroyale.com/pme/guid.../glossary.html (*Exportation*) 
http://www.icimarques.com/icimarques/html/lexique.html (*Marques *françaises, communautaires, internationales) 
http://www.wto.org/french/thewto_f/minist_f/min99_f/french/about_f/23glos_f.htm (*OMC*) 
*
Économie / Finances
*

http://www.projetdafa.net/ (avec des définitions très complètes, contexte et possibilité de traduction en plusieurs langues dans les entrées) 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/101743/glossaire-deco 
http://www.fimarkets.com/pages/gloss..._financier.htm 
http://membres.lycos.fr/tradefou/lexique2.htm 
http://www.umoncton.ca/gemeap/lexique.html 
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publications/vocabulaires/Economie_finances_2006.pdf 
http://www.becompta.be/modules/dictionnaire/glossaire-A.html (*Comptabilité*. P. belge) 
http://sgenevois.free.fr/lexique.html (L'Europe et l'*EURO*) 
http://www.efi9.com/outils-gt-A.htm (Finances et *immobilier*) 
http://www.ccomptes.fr/JF/Glossaire.html (*Juridictions financières*. Page de la Cour des comptes) 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...que/index.html (*Logistique de l'économie*. Page du gouv. québécois) 
http://www.volle.com/travaux/lexsallemarche.htm (*Marchés*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/microeco/index.htm (*Néologismes*) 
http://www.ac-versailles.fr/etabliss/herblay/lexeco/ (*socio-économique*) 
http://reseau21.univ-valenciennes.fr/enquestions/8clouet/clouet_frame.htm (*Sociale et solidaire*) 
*
Entreprises
*

http://www.chefdentreprise.com/Definitions-Glossaire-juridique-financier-dirigeants-entreprise/A/1 
http://www.apce.com/pid198/abecedaire.html  (*Création d'entreprise*) 
http://www.cnam.fr/depts/deg/stc/A1/docs/lcab.html (*Comptabilité*) 
http://ocaq.qc.ca/terminologie/default.asp (*Comptabilité*) 
http://www.creascope.net/contenu/lex...initions.phtml (*Création*) 
http://www.apisdeveloppement.com/con...epiniere-A.php (*Création*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/credoc/index.htm#FR (*Crédit documentaire*) 
http://wiki.netpme.fr/index.php/Accueil (*MPEs et le net*) 
http://creation-pme.wallonie.be/Glossaire/listeglossaire2.htm#r(*PMEs. *Belgique) 
*
Marketing*

http://www.definitions-marketing.com/
http://www.definitions-webmarketing.com/  (*webmarketing*) 
http://www.emarketing.fr/Glossaire/ListeGlossaire.asp 
 *Divers*


http://www.metasysteme-coaching.fr/francais/lexique/   (_Coaching_) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE
​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *E
**ÉNERGIE *

http://www.dgemp.minefi.gouv.fr/energie/comprendre/lexique.htm
http://www.energy.gov.on.ca/index.cfm?fuseaction=preservation.glossary (Canada)
http://www.ifp.fr/layout/set/print/...-comprendre-les-enjeux-energetiques/glossaire
http://www.industrie.gouv.fr/energie/hydro/glossair.htm (*Barrages*)
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...99-petrole.htm (*Carburants*)
http://www.ademe.fr/particuliers/fiches/glossaire.htm (*Chauffage*)
http://www.gfcombustion.asso.fr/inde....php&langue=fr (*Combustion*)
http://astrosurf.com/licorness/dossiers%20PDF/Lexique_Eclairage.pdf (*Éclairage, lumière et pollution lumineuse*)
http://www.sogexi.fr/index.php?th=86 (*Éclairage public*)
http://www.industrie.gouv.fr/energie/nucleair/textes/glossaire.htm (*Nucléaire*)
http://www.dgemp.minefi.gouv.fr/cgi...droite=/energie/nucleair/textes/glossaire.htm (*Nucléaire*)
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/nuclfram.htm (*Nucléaire*)
http://www.sfen.org/fr/glossaire/glossaire.htm (*Nucléaire*)
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publications/vocabulaires/nucleaire0506.pdf (*Ingénierie nucléaire*)
http://www.asn.fr/lexique (*Nucléaire*: *sûreté*)
http://www.irsn.org/index.php?module=word (*Nucléaire: risques et sûreté*)
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/petrfram.htm (*Pétrole*)
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publications/vocabulaires/Petrole_gaz.pdf (*Pétrole *et *gaz*)
http://www.ic.gc.ca/epic/site/ogt-ipg.nsf/fr/dk00048f.html (*Pétrole *et *gaz*. Canada)
http://www.annso.freesurf.fr/Glossaire.html (*Pile à combustible*)
http://www.outilssolaires.com/Glossaire/default.htm (*Solaire*)
http://www.consumedland.com/glossary_fr.html (*Tchernobyl*)
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *E
** ETHNOLOGIE
*

http://www.mcc.gouv.qc.ca/index.php?id=1899 (Canada) 
http://www.touraine-funeraire.com/lexique-thanato.html (*funéraire*) 
http://www.advitam.fr/advitam_vref-113.MD-ivdoc.html *funéraire*) 
http://www.obseques-liberte.com/menu...-funebres.html (*funéraire*) 
http://www.maisondeshimalayas.org/glossaire.html (*Himalaya*) 
http://www.clickjapan.org/Lexique/lexique.htm (*Japon*) 
http://www.numibia.net/glossaire.htm (*Numibie*) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/401652.html (*Papouasie*) 
* 
ÉTYMOLOGIE
*

http://www.latinistes.ch/Textes-etymologie/introduction.htmhttp://www.latinistes.ch/Textes-etymologie/introduction.htm 
http://users.antrasite.be/ppoisse/Documents/arabic.htm (origine *arabe*.) 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/etymologie/ (*CNTRL*) 
http://www.pourquois.com/ (Explication étymologique de mots et expressions française. Voir Français et Expressions) 
http://bbouillon.free.fr/univ/hl/Fichiers/Cours/voc.htm (Quelques mots de l'*ancien français* expliqués) 
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/vo...n-francais.php (Quelques mots de l'*ancien français* expliqués) 
http://www.louisg.net/Etymologie.htm (*Jours *et *mois*) 
http://georges.dolisi.free.fr/Terminologie/Menu/terminologie__medicale_menu.htm  (*Santé-médecine*) 
* 
EXPRESSIONS, LOCUTIONS ET PROVERBES*

http://www.formatage.org/branches/bavardage/origine-expressions1.html 
http://www.formatage.org/branches/bavardage/origine-expressions2.html 
http://www.mediadico.com/dictionnaire/expression/a/1 
http://les.expressions.free.fr/index.php?lng=fr 
http://www.mon-expression.info/ 
http://www.laparlure.com/terme/ 
http://www.guichetdusavoir.org/ipb/index.php?showforum=63 
http://www.linternaute.com/expression/ 
http://www.expressio.fr/toutes.php 
http://www.biblioconcept.com/proverbes.htm 
http://www.mon-poeme.fr/ 
http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/proverbs/cat_food.html 
http://www.dico-proverbes.com/proverbe/4746/Proverbes_francais.php 
http://www.linguapop.com/pages/Table_des_expressions_motscles_A_a_F-3668120.html 
http://legrenierdebibiane.com/participez/Expressions/quebec.html  (*Québec*) 
http://www.pourquois.com/  (Explication étymologique de mots et expressions française. Voir Français et Expressions) 
http://www.les-expressions.com/ 
http://www.french-lessons.com/gallicismes1.html 
http://proverbes.dico1.com/ (Québec. Moteur de recherche par thème) 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/proverbe_fr (Site du Gouvernement français. Sans explication avec moteur de recherche par mot) 
http://atilf.atilf.fr/gsouvay/scrip...2009L.txt;s=s020b25f8;;ISIS=isis_dmf2009L.txt  (Locutions. Moteur de recherche) 
http://www.proverbes-citations.com/proverbes.htm (Avec moteur de recherche par thème) 
http://raf-proverbes.blogspot.com/  (Proverbes classés par thèmes, certains sont expliqués) 
http://www.dicocitations.com/auteur/...s_francais.php (Sur ce site vous trouverez également des citations et proverbes du monde entier) 
http://www.dicoperso.com/list/2/ (Proverbes et dictons) 
http://www.site-en-bois.net/fr/lit/langue.phtml(Expressions sur le *bois*) 
http://www.dogstory.net/les_expression.htm (Expressions françaises et québécoises avec les *chiens*) 
http://www.espacefrancais.com/expression/expressions.html  (*Joie */ *peur */ *tristesse*) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/clo7/grammaire/corps2.htm (incluent une *partie du corps*) 
http://legrenierdebibiane.com/partic...ons/corps.html (incluent une *partie du corps*) 
http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-70191.php  (incluent une *partie du corps*) 
ttp://xxi.ac-reims.fr/ec-centre-nou...re_figure.html (*vie quotidienne*) 
http://perso.orange.fr/proverbes/proverbe.htm (*saison*s) 
http://www.abnihilo.com/ (*Expressions latines*) 
http://www.locutio.net/modules.php?n..._content&eid=4 (*Expressions latines usuelles*) 
http://www.locutio.net/modules.php?n...ms&eid=5&ltr=A (*Expressions latines en droit*) 
http://www.lavache.com/proverb/proverb.htm (La *vache*) 
http://www.francparler.com/lexique.php 
http://www.duhamel.bz/contrepeterie/...teries A.htm (*contrepéteries*)
http://sources.ebooksgratuits.com/larousse_pages_roses_ocr.pdf  (*Locutions latines et étrangères*. Pages roses du Larousse) 
http://lesamoursdemado.com/lelangagedelamour.html (Liste des *mots de l'amour*) 
http://www.meteotencin.com/dicton.html  (*Météo et dictons*) 
http://www.louisg.net/E_expr_loc.htm  (Expressions liées au *temps *et au *calendrier*. Explications) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS​




*FAUNE /ANIMAUX
*

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/affo/vocabulaire.htm (Abécédaire du *naturaliste*) 
 *
Chats (et chiens)*


http://passionchats.free.fr/chatc.htm 
http://www.aniwa.com/fr/chien/Exposa...9/_1/index.htm  (*Chiens et chats*) 
http://www.bien-dans-ses-poils.com/c...glossaire.html  (*Chiens et chats*) 
http://www.toutou.com/modules/wordbo...ter.php?init=A (*Chiens*) 

*Cheval / Ânes*


http://www.lexiqueducheval.net/lexique_cheval.html (avec correspondance en anglais et en allemand) 
http://www.lexiqueducheval.net/lexique_sommaire.html (Sommaire du site précédant) 
http://turf-fr.com/lexique-du-turf/ (*Turf*)
 
http://www.le-site-cheval.com/lexique.html 
http://www.bourricot.com/Races/index.html  (*Races d'ânes*) 
http://www.anesduquebec.com/dossiers...peces+ane.html  (*Races d'ânes mondiales*) 
http://www.horse2buy.fr/lexique-des-maladies.html (*Maladies*) 
http://www.horse2buy.fr/lexique-des-races.html (*Races*) 
http://www.equides.free.fr/chevaux/LesChevaux.htm (*Robe / Métiers / Sports*. Sur la colonne de gauche) 

*Chiens*


http://www.canina.be/glossaire/index.php?lettre=A 
http://www.toutou.com/modules/wordbook/
 
http://www.attentionauchien.com/couleurs-robe.php  (*couleur de robe*) 
http://www.doindogs.com/francais/glossaire.shtml (*Concours*) 
http://www.catherinepinard.com/glossaire.html (*Chiens de traîneaux*) 
http://www.chien.com/general/chien/les-couleurs/les-principales-robes.html (*Couleur de robe*) 

*Echinodermes / Mollusques*

http://flelchat.free.fr/Glossairezoo.htm 
http://www.echinodermes.org/especes/generalite/classification/classification.htm 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_noms_vernaculaires_de_mollusque (*Termes vernaculaires et correspondance en latin*) 
http://www.huitresmarennesoleron.info/  (*Huîtres*) 
http://www.echinologia.com/Glossaire/Glossaire.htm  (*oursins fossiles*) 
*
Insectes*

http://www.inra.fr/opie-insectes/glossaire.htm 
http://www.insectes-net.fr/menus/autres.htm 
http://www.insecte.org/ 
http://www.insectes-net.fr/menus/coleo.htm  (*Coléoptères*) 
http://www.insectes-net.fr/menus/lepido.htm  (*Lépidoptères*) 
http://www.shreims.com/Insectesdenosjardins.htm  (*Insectes de nos jardins*) 
http://www.photospapillons.com/index.php  (*Papillons*) 
http://fourmis.elevage.free.fr/Glossaire/glossaire.php  (*Fourmis*) 
*
Moutons*


http://benjamin.lisan.free.fr/bergersdefrance/Lexique.htm 
*
Oiseaux*

http://www.oiseau-libre.net/Site/Partenaires/ 
http://avibase.bsc-eoc.org/avibase.jsp?pg=home&lang=FR 
http://glossaire.oiseaux.net/ 
http://pages.infinit.net/franjo/franjo-11.html 
http://www.pigeons-france.com/rubriques/faq/questions.php?theme=12  (*Pigeons*) 
http://www.pigeon-voyageur.net/dictionnaire du pigeon voyageur/dictionnaire_lettreA.html  (*Pigeons*) 
http://www.gallinette.net/forum/showthread.php?t=44("]http://www.gallinette.net/forum/showthread.php?t=44  (*Volailles)* 
http://marans.eu/standard.htm#standard  (*poule de Marans*) 
*
Poissons*

http://www.destin-tanganyika.com/glossaire/index_glossaire_a.htm 
*
Le porc

http://www.leporc.com/glossaire-cochon-verrat-truie-porcelet-goret.php 
Vétérinaires*

http://leplusbeauchatdumonde.pagesperso-orange.fr/whymper/pratique/glossaire.htm 
http://lesraidsforum.chez-alice.fr/glossaire.htm 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0690f/t0690f0d.htm#annexe 7: lexique 
http://www.bacterio.cict.fr/bacdico/nomsmaladies.html *(Maladies*) 
http://www.bacterio.cict.fr/bacdico/garde.html  (*Bactériologie*) 
http://www2.toulouse.inra.fr/internet/versa/pages/glossaire.php (*Santé animale*) 
*
Divers*

http://gigadino.pagesperso-orange.fr/dinosaures.html  (*Dinosaures*) 
http://jfo.chez-alice.fr/termes.htm  (*Sanglier*) 
http://esmeree.fr/blanc-cerf/glossaire  (*Cerf*) 
http://cites.ecologie.gouv.fr/pages/base.asp  (*CITES*, base de données. Espéces en voie de disparition) 
http://www.adelo.org/adelov2/lettres/textes/textes/animaux.pdf  (Cris des animaux. p. 27) 
http://www.animal-services.com/race_bovines.php3  (*Races bovines*) 
http://www.universnature.com/glo/glossaire/  (Botanique, zoologie, éthologie) 
Retour à la liste​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *F
**FÊTES / FOLKLORE
*

http://www.joyeuse-fete.com/saintvalentin/anniversaires-mariage.html (*Anniversaires de mariage*)
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource.../lex_noel.html (*Noël*. Gouv. québécois)
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource..._carnaval.html (*Carnaval*. Gouv. québécois)
http://www.carnavaldebinche.be/page.php?lang=fr&menu=3&sousmenu=26 (Carnaval de *Binche*. Belgique)
http://www.danceries-provins.com/dictionnaire.html (*Danses populaires*)
http://alucardvampyre.free.fr/lexique.htm (*Vampires*, *démons*, *sorcières*)
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *G
**GENÉALOGIE / HÉRALDIQUE

*

http://www.de-cujus.com/glossaire/liste.html 
http://www.grand-armorial.net/Glossa..._glossaire.htm 
http://www.guide-genealogie.com/guide/glossaire.html 
http://claude.larronde.pagesperso-orange.fr/genealogie1.html  (*Généalogie gasconne*) 
http://jeantosti.com/noms/a.htm (*Noms de famille*) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/arche/prenoms/ (*Prénoms*. Possibilité de lire en espagnol) 
http://sites.rapidus.net/jhuriaux/ (*Prénoms *du *Canada *et de la *francophonie*) 
http://www.meilleursprenoms.com/ (*Prénoms *du monde entier avec étymologie) 
 http://www.signification-prenom.com/prenom-arabe.php  (*Prénoms arabes* + signification) 
http://www.guide-genealogie.com/guide/glossaire.html (*Apellidos franceses*, généralités, en espagnol.)) 
http://www.apellidosfranceses.com.ar...letras_A-B.htm (Apellidos franceses, glosario. Entrées françaises explication en espanol) 
*
Héraldique*

http://www.blason-armoiries.org/heraldique/
 
http://www.newgaso.fr/homepag2.php3
 
http://www.genealogie.com/v2/service...ire-blason.asp 
http://www.lousonna.ch/dossier/blason/iheraldique.html 
http://www.heraldique-europeenne.org...itiel/Lexique/ 
* 
GÉNÉTIQUE
*

http://www.dsi.univ-paris5.fr/bio2/d...ecommandes.htm (Termes recommandés) 
http://www.genetic.ch/lexique/index.htm 
http://www.myonet.org/GENETIQUE/glossaire.html 
http://atlasgeneticsoncology.org/Edu...esnucl%E9iques  (*médicale *et *molléculaire*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *G
** GÉOGRAPHIE*

http://atlas.nrcan.gc.ca/site/francais/learningresources/glossary/index.html  (avec une partie spécifique pour le Canada. Aller à Ressources et ensuite à Glossaire) 
http://www.lincoste.com/ebooks/pdf/...umaines/geographie/vocabulaire_geographie.pdf 
http://archives.ac-strasbourg.fr/dat...rs/Dicogeo.pdf (PDF) 
http://cassini.ehess.fr/cassini/fr/html/8_glossaire.htm (*Cartographie*) 
http://www.crige-paca.org/frontblocks/aide/glossaire.asp (*Cartographie*) 
http://yannpajero.free.fr/images/tutoriels/cartographie.htm  (*Cartographie*) 
http://www.geoconnections.org/publications/training_manual/f/glossary/glossary.htm (*Géospatial*) 
http://lne-syrte.obspm.fr/gen/lexique.html (*Métrologie*) 
http://www.cnig.gouv.fr/front/docs/cms/cntpvm_enrichi_13avril2010_127540209260628000.pdf  (*Noms officiels et locaux des pays*) 
http://www.cnig.gouv.fr/front/docs/cms/entites-secondaires_123860196680847200.pdf  (Noms des *entités géopolitiques dépendantes*) 
http://www.crige-paca.org/frontblock.../glossaire.asp (*Topographie*) 
http://www.aftopo.org/FR/LEXIQUE/Te...oncernant-l-orographie-et-l-hydrographie-7-81 (*topographie* =>* orographie et hydrographie*) 
*
Climatologie
*

http://nature.ca/sila/glssry_f.cfm (Page québécoise) 
http://www.cnrs.fr/cw/dossiers/doscl...s/motscl1.html 
http://hal-emse.ccsd.cnrs.fr/docs/00/44/13/07/PDF/GLOSSAIRECLIMAT_2009_V7.pdf  (à partir de la page 21) 
* 
Démographie
*

http://www.ined.fr/fr/lexique/ 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/Comprendre-le-monde/Le-big-bang-demographique/678542,CmC=694394.html 
*
Géo politique
*

http://www.arte.tv/fr/Comprendre-le-monde/histoire/Points-forts/Soweto/Glossaire/1561246.html  (*Afrique du Sud*/*Apartheid*) 
http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise.fr/dossiers/conflit-grands-lacs/glossaire.shtml (Les *conflits des Grands Lacs*. *Afrique*) 
http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/worldmap/cida/glossary.asp?language=FR (*Aide au développement*. Canada) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/recherche/1462304.html  (*Irlande du nord*) 
*
Hydrographie / Mer / marée / littoral
*

http://www.cehq.gouv.qc.ca/glossaire-petit.htm 
http://www.inasep.be/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=131 
http://www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/canwaters-...y-bibliotheque/glossary-glossaire/index_f.asp 
http://www.ades.eaufrance.fr/Glossaire_A.aspx 
http://www.com.univ-mrs.fr/IRD/atollpol/glossaire/glossair.htm (*Atolls*) 
http://www.aquaportail.com/dictionnaire-glossaire-aquario.html  (*Camargue*) 
http://www.cipel.org/sp/rubrique48.html (*Lac Léman*) 
http://www.previmer.org/glossaire/(lettre)/A (*Littoral*) 
http://ww3.ac-poitiers.fr/hist_geo/ressources/lmlittoral/vocabulaire.htm (*Littoral*) 
http://www.shom.fr/fr_page/fr_act_oc...ocabulaire.htm(*Marées*) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/flomat/lexique/lexiqueb.htm (*Mer*) 
http://www.cnig.gouv.fr/front/docs/cms/cote-de-france_124047618638252300.pdf  (Nom des *côtes françaises*) 
http://www.glf.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/os/bysea-enmer/glossary-glossaire-f.php (*Océans *et *pêche*) 
http://www.aviso.oceanobs.com/fr/services/glossaire/index.html (*Océanographie*) 
http://www.cls.fr/html/outils/glossaire_fr.html (*Océanographie*) 
http://cepralmar.org/recifs_artificiels/glossaire.php (*Récifs artificiels*) 
*
Montagne
*

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/trebla-mountain/glossaire/glossaire.htm 
http://julien.beausseron.free.fr/Montagne/lexique.htm 
http://www.avalanches.fr/  (*Avalanches*) 
http://www.prim.net/risqnat/lexique/index.htm (*Risques en montagne*) 
*
Régions polaires / Neige / Glaces
*

http://www.institut-polaire.fr/ipev/glossaire 
http://recherchespolaires.veille.inist.fr/spip.php?rubrique7 (CNRS. Avec photos) 
http://crdp.ac-paris.fr/tara/index.php?page=glossaire 
http://www.msc-smc.ec.gc.ca/crysys/education/lakeice/lakeice_term_f.cfm (*Glace de lac*. Canada) 
http://www.msc-smc.ec.gc.ca/crysys/education/seaice/seaice_term_f.cfm (*Glace de mer*. Canada) 
http://www-lgge.ujf-grenoble.fr/~annel/Documentaire/Glossaire/GlossHome.html (*Glaciologie*) 
http://paysagesglaciaires.net/site_source/Pages_2/16_Glossaire.html (*Glaciologie*) 
http://www.avalanches.fr/  (*Avalanches*) 
http://waarchiv.slf.ch/index.php?id=119#301 (*Neige et avalanches*) 
http://www.slf.ch/lawineninfo/zusatzinfos/lawinenskala-europa/index_FR (*Neige *et *avalanches. Échelle europénne de Danger*) 
http://www.sblanc.com/taaf/pages/lexique-polaire.htm (*Pôles*) 
*
Sismologie*

http://eost.u-strasbg.fr/pedago/fich...ogique.fr.html 
http://seismescanada.rncan.gc.ca/gen_info/glossa_f.php (Page canadienne) 
*
Toponymie
*

http://crehangec.free.fr/ 
http://www.ign.fr/sites/all/files/glossaire_noms_lieux.pdf (*Termes dialectaux*) 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_de_gentilés  (*Gentilés*) 
http://henrysuter.ch/glossaires/toponymes.html  (Suisse, Savoie et environs) 
*
Vulcanologie
*

http://volcans.free.fr/search.htm 
http://www.ac-limoges.fr/svt/accueil/html/litho/glossaire.htm 
http://www.auvergne-volcan.com/contenus/volcanisme/lexique.htm 
*
Divers*

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/wronecki/frederic/voies/ (*Odonymes *= *noms de lieux*) 

RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *G
**
GÉOLOGIE
*


http://www.geol-alp.com/0_accueil/lexique.html
http://operabaroque.fr/Lexique.htm 
http://library.thinkquest.org/03oct/00904/fra/szoj.htm 
http://www.cathares.org/lombrives-glossaire.html 
http://webmineral.brgm.fr:8003/miner...ARGET=Alphabet 
http://ademir.commercy.free.fr/fossiles/accueil/_glossaire.htm (*Fossiles*) 
http://www.geol-alp.com/0_accueil/bases.html  (*Géologie, notions générales*) 
http://www.uqtr.uquebec.ca/relief/dictionnaire.html (*Géomorphologie*. Avec photos) 
http://www.geol-alp.com/0_geol_gene/glossaire_geomorpho.html (*Géomorphologie*.) 
http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/k20322/palpha.html (Géomorphologie illustrée) 
http://www.greenfacts.org/fr/glossaire/pqrs/roche-sedimentaire.htm (*Roches Sédimentaires*) 
http://www.geol-alp.com/0_geol_gene/glossaire_roches_sed.html (*Roches sédimentaires *des Alpes) 
*
GÉOMATIQUE /GÉOMÈTRE
*

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...eomatique.html 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/luc.castigli/glossaire.htm 
http://www.geometre-expert.fr/www/cmsMng.do?ID_RUBRIC=76 (*Géomètres*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *H
**HISTOIRE
*

http://www.memo.fr/index.htm# 
http://www.encyclopedie.bseditions.fr/index.php 
http://mythologica.fr/index.html (*Civilisations anciennes*) 
http://logos.muthos.free.fr/glossaire/A.htm (*Civilisations anciennes*) 
http://daniel.duguay.free.fr/dico_incas.htm  (*Incas*) 
http://www.collegeahuntsic.qc.ca/Pagesdept/Hist_geo/Atelier/Guide/glossaire.html (*Civilisation occidentale*) 
http://www.coiffure-ducher.fr/index.html  (*Coiffures historiques*. Ce n'est pas un dictionnaire mais les descriptions comportent le vocabulaire des époques) 
http://www.hist-geo.com/Glossaire/Index/Liste.php (*Histoire-Géo*) 
http://www.coalition-harkis.com/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,123/ (*Guerre d'Algérie*) 
http://www.ezida.com/glossaire.htm  (*Mésopotamie*) 
http://www.sacra-moneta.com/Dictionnaire-numismatique/  (*Monnaies*) 
http://les.rois.de.france.free.fr/GLOSSAIRE/index-01.php (*Les rois de France* et le vocabulaire) 
http://www.guide-genealogie.com/guide/rois-france-presidents.html  (*Rois* et *présidents*. Liste et dates) 
*
Préhistoire
*

http://2terres.hautesavoie.net/pegypte/texte/prehglos.html 
http://www.samara.fr/parc-loisirs-picardie-amiens-glossaire.php 
http://numeriphot.chez-alice.fr/megalithe.htm  (*Mégalithes*) 
http://megalithesdumorbihan.free.fr/glossaire.html (*Mégalithes du Morbihan*) 
http://www.hominides.com/html/art/art_mobilier.html  (*Mobilier préhistorique*. *Lascaux*) 
*
Antiquités grecques et romaines*

http://dagr.univ-tlse2.fr/sdx/dagr/rechercher.xsp (Dic. de Daremberg, s. XIX) 
http://www.mediterranees.net/civilis...habetique.html (Dic. de Rich, s. XIX. Index alphabétique) 
http://www.mediterranees.net/civilisation/Rich/Index/Index-thematique.html (Dic. de Rich, s. XIX. Index thématique) 
http://www.ville-caen.fr/mdn/visites/pedago/Ressources/Dossiers/Gallo/gallo5.htm#ab (Gallo-Romains) 
http://elearning.unifr.ch/antiquitas/activites/113/  (*Calligraphie grecque*. Cliquer sur outils puis sur lexique) 
http://www.athenaeum.ch/thermes.htm  (*Thermes et thermalisme*) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/aventure-humaine/Allianoi/2061638,CmC=1160992.html  (*Thermes*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/groupejarc/chassenon/thermes.htm#Le frigidarium.  (*Thermes*) 
*
Égypte
*

http://www.egyptos.net/egyptos/dico/ 
http://www.egypte-antique.com/dico_b.php 
http://www.geocities.com/amuns_temple/francais/glossaire.htm 
http://www.eternalegypt.org/Eternal...ion_key=action.display.glossary&language_id=2 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/osiris-seth/calendrier.htm  (*Calendrier*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/osiris-seth/insignesroyaux.htm  (*Insignes royales*) 
*
Islam
*

http://classes.bnf.fr/idrisi/repere/gloss.htm 
*
Latino-américaine*

http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/r27020/id29.htm 
http://dduguay.club.fr/dico_incas.htm (*Incas*) 
http://aproposdesincas.ifrance.com/civ.htm (*Incas*. Glossaire quechua) 
*
Moyen-âge*

http://www.citadelle.org/encyclopaedia.cfm?doc_str1=Substantif masculin&lexique 
http://www.autour-de-la-roue.com/pag...glossaire.html 
http://medieval.mrugala.net/Php/REC_FRM_Glossaire.php 
http://www.sden.org/inspi/histoire/glossaire/glossairehistah.html 
http://www.medievalenfrance.com/site/glossaire/index.htm 
http://www.chateauxplombieres.info/lexique/lexique.htm 
http://www.nobily.be/LEXIQUE/index.htm (Belgique) 
http://medieval.lacorreze.com/index.htm  (*Lieux */ *Droit */ *Architecture */ *Religion */ *Titres*) 
http://pages.infinit.net/folken/medieval/lexique.htm (*Costumes*) 
http://www.blason-armoiries.org/ordres-de-chevalerie/ (*Ordres de chevalerie*) 
http://www.castlemaniac.com/lexique-...e-medieval.php 
http://pages.infinit.net/celte/bestiaire.html (*Bestiaire fantastique *) 
http://medieval.mrugala.net/Php/REC_RES_Glossaire.php (*Animaux*) 
http://jeanmichel.rouand.free.fr/cha...glossarmes.htm (*Armes *et *armures*) 
http://bbcp.pagesperso-orange.fr/francais/index.html  (*Engins de guerre*) 
http://chez-oreste-line.forumsactifs.com/t183-liens-divers-glossaire-et-parler-medieval    (*Glossaire géneraliste*) 
http://www.templiers.net/index.php?page=home_dictionnaire  (*Mesures*) 
http://www.blason-armoiries.org/feodalite-noblesse/ (*Noblesse *et *féodalité*) 
http://www.templiers.net/index.php?page=home_dictionnaire  (*Templiers*) 
http://lettres.ac-bordeaux.fr/moyenage/Profane_.htm (*Trouvères et chants*) 
http://www.henri-iv.culture.fr/#/fr/uc/mediatheque/La renaissance agricole/Plan du site/Ressources  (*Henri IV*) 
*
Renaissance
*

http://www.renaissance-france.org/rabelais/pages/presentation.html 
*
XVIIIième
*

http://pierre.collenot.pagesperso-orange.fr/Issards_fr/outils/abecedaire.htm 
* 
Révolution française
*

http://pierre.collenot.pagesperso-orange.fr/Issards_fr/outils/calrepub.htm  (Convertisseur de dates) 
*
Napoléon*

http://aigle.conquerant.free.fr/index.php/Dictionnaire-napoleonien/  
http://www.1789-1815.com/index.html 
http://www.1789-1815.com/armee_fr.htm (*Armée*) 
http://pagespro-orange.fr/atelierduval-bottier/pages/reproductions_empirepag.html (*Chaussures et bottes Empire*) 
http://www.7cuirassiers.be/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1  (*Cuirassiers*) 
http://www.napoleon.org/fr/friandises/dico/index.asp  (*Expressions*) 
http://www.waterloo-reconstitution.com/petit_materiel.htm (*Matériel du* *soldat*) 
http://www.napoleon.org/fr/essentiels/calendrier/nomsjourscalendrierrepublicain.pdf  (*Nom de jours du calendrier républicain*) 
http://www.2dragons.be/n2_unif.php  (*Uniformes et armes*) 
http://www.waterloo-reconstitution.com/sommaire.htm  (Waterloo : reconstitution. Règlement, argot, patrons et plans, matériel...) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *H
**Guerre de 1870
*

http://www.loire1870.fr/  (*Uniformes *français et allemands) 
* 
Première Guerre mondiale*


http://crdp.ac-bordeaux.fr/cddp64/gabard/lexique.htm 
http://www.crid1418.org/espace_pedagogique/lexique/lexique_ini.htm 
http://crdp.ac-amiens.fr/historial/soldat/barb_barpres_lexiquethemes.html 
http://www.crid1418.org/espace_pedagogique/lexique/lexique_ini.htm  (*Argot*) 
http://canonde75.free.fr/index.htm  (*Canon de 75*) 
http://humanbonb.free.fr/indexEquipement.html  (*Équipements*) 
http://www.14-18enlorraine.com/1index_gloss.html  (En *Lorraine*) 
http://www.cheminsdememoire.gouv.fr/glossaire/index.php?idLang=fr (Le *langage du poilu*) 
http://warandmemory.free.fr/les munitions d'artillerie.html (*Munitions*) 
http://humanbonb.free.fr/indexMunition.html  (*Munitions et accessoires*) 
http://orkide.club.fr/index.htm  (*Uniformes*) 
*
Deuxième Guerre mondiale*

http://hsgm.free.fr/lexique.htm 
http://www.crrl.com.fr/archives/concours/lexique.htm 
http://www.struthof.fr/fr/mediatheque/glossaire/ 
http://www.crrl.com.fr/Ressources/expo1944/pagesgenerales/Glossaire.htm 
http://www.fondationresistance.org/pages/rech_doc/glossaire.htm 
http://www.sonderkommando.info/glossaire.html (*Sonderkommandos*) 
http://france1940.free.fr/abbrev.html (*Sigles des corps d'Armées alliées en 1940*) 
*
Divers*

http://salg71.free.fr/  (*Casques*) 
http://html2.free.fr/canons/index.htm  (*Canons à travers les âges*) 
http://f.duchene.free.fr/berssous/glossaire.htm (*Chanson française au Siècle des Lumières*) 
http://www.typographie.org/histoire-ecriture/index.html  (*Écriture*, *imprimerie*, *caractères*...) 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/DHH/collections/memorials/frgraph/glossary_f.asp?cat=7 (*Mémoriaux. *Canada) 
http://www.fines-lames.com/?page_id=6 (*Fines lames* à partir du XVIIe S.) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *I
**INDUSTRIE*

http://www.hellopro.fr/definition/definition-et-glossaire-A-1.html (Objets en tout genre) 
* 

INFORMATIQUE (Internet >> WEB)
*

http://dictionnaire.phpmyvisites.net/ 
http://www-rocq.inria.fr/qui/Philippe.Deschamp/RETIF/19990316.html#O  (Journal officiel de 1999) 
http://www.informathil.org/cariboost_files/voc-internet-1.pdf  (Pdf. 1999) 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...10-10-98-2.htm 
http://www.dicofr.com/ 
http://www.alaide.com/dico.php 
http://www.thelexic.com/frameset_accueil.php 
http://www.sefar.us/cms/fr.nsf/PageI...rglang=spanish 
http://www.zapilou.net/ 
http://hotline.chez-alice.fr/jaune/ 
http://www.bankofcanada.ca/fr/glossaire/glossaire.html (Canada) 
http://www.linux-france.org/prj/jargonf/ind/A.html 
http://obligement.free.fr/glossaire/a.php 
http://dictionnaire.phpmyvisites.net/lettre-97.html
 
*
Binettes*

http://www.binettes.com/ 
http://www.dicofr.com/divers/smiley.html 
http://www.linux-france.org/prj/jarg...ile.html#liste 
*
Communication*

http://alsic.u-strasbg.fr/Info/gloss.htm 
http://www.ebsi.umontreal.ca/termino/index.htm 
*
Extension de fichier*

http://toulinfo.free.fr/francais/ext...extfichier.htm 
http://www.sospc-en-ligne.com/extension.html 
http://www.tout-savoir.net/extension...re=f&rub=liste 
*
Hardware
*

http://ssl.conector.fr/html/glossaire_technique_connectique.html (*Technique des connexions*) 
*
Infographie
*

http://www.linuxgraphic.org/section2...saire_2003.pdf (PDF) 
http://jmsoler.free.fr/lexique1.htm 
http://www.imprimnet-expo.com/fr/visiteur/lexique.asp 
http://www.lalogotheque.com/glossaire/?CategoryID=6&browse=Aller 
*
Jeux vidéo*

jeuxvideo/lex_jeuxvideo.html (Canada) 
http://www.jfronline.com/modules/glossaire/lettre_A.html 
http://artofwar.free.fr/pages_du_site/lexique.php 
*
Moteurs de recherche*

http://www.idf.net/mdr/seta.html 
*
Programmation*

http://dico.developpez.com/html/ 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...et-listes.html 
*
Sécurité*

http://www.securite-informatique.gouv.fr/gp_rubrique33.html
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...que/index.html 
http://www.securiteinfo.com/divers/lexique.shtml 
*
Traitement informatique de la langue*

http://www.ling.uqam.ca/sato/glossaire/glos_idx.htm 
*

INSTRUMENTS DE MESURE*

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Agor...m#La balance 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *J
**
JEUX et LOISIRS*


http://academiedesjeux.jeuxsoc.fr/  (*Jeux anciens*)
http://www.cat-gezaincourt.org/mariusweb/jeux.html (*Jeux anciens et régionaux*) 
http://membres.multimania.fr/iufmevreux/eps/sportco/repjeuco/repco0_gauche.htm  (Jeux  Beaucoup de pub !) 
http://www.jeuxpicards.org/ (*jeux anciens et picards*) 
http://www.infos-aquarium.net/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,45/ (*Aquariophilie*) 
http://www.guide-blackjack.com/glossaire-francais-de-Blackjack.html (*Blackjack*) 
http://www.vignobletiquette.com/collec/nom_coll.htm (Noms de *collections*) 
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?Th=3&id=2691  (Noms de *collections*) 
http://www.berry-passion.com/glossaire_de_colombier.htm   (*Colombophilie*) 
http://classes.bnf.fr/echecs/repere/glossaire.htm (*Échecs*) 
http://www.iechecs.com/vocabulaire.htm  (*Échecs*) 
http://www.chess-theory.com/ctva04a_glossary_chess_theory.php (*Échecs*) 
http://www.ecoles.cfwb.be/argattidegamond/Jeux/echecs glossaire.htm (*Échecs*) 
http://lefouduroi.pagesperso-orange.fr/glossaire.htm  (*Échecs*) 
http://www.flipper-fr.net/Services/Glossaire.htm (*Flipper*) 
http://www.fumeursdepipe.net/glossaire.htm (*Fumeur de pipes*) 
http://iletaitunefoislecole.fr/Les-jeux-de-cour.html  (jeux d'antan de la *cour d'école*) 
http://www.magies.com/txttools/magie...php?choix=dico (*Magie*) 
http://www.virtualmagie.com/trucsdumetier/magie-trucsdumetier-Glossaire2.php (*Magie*) 
http://www.france-modelisme.com/~boutique/pages.php?pageid=5 (*Modélisme*) 
http://www.eurotroc.eu/download/down/Glossaire.pdf (*Monnaie *et *médailes*. PDF) 
http://ld5.chez-alice.fr/Numismatique/Glossai.htm (*Numismatique*) 
http://www.eauplaisir.com/annuaire/dico_piscines.php (*Piscines*) 
http://www.pokersavoie.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=25 (*Poker*) 
http://www.casino-en-ligne-3.com/glossaire.html (*Poker*) 
http://www.poupees-dolls.com/glossaire-poupees.htm (*Poupées*) 
http://www.maximaphiles-francais.org.../glossaire.htm (*Philatélie*) 
http://apce.levillage.org/Lexique-de-philatelie.html (*Philatélie*) 
http://www.info-sectes.org/roles/index.htm (*Rol*) 
http://vbeuselinck.free.fr/tarot/chp5.htm (*Tarot*) 
http://artofwar.free.fr/pages_du_site/lexique.php (Jeux *vidéo*) 
*

JUSTICE*


http://www.planetejustice.fr/lexique/lexique_recherche.html 
http://atlas.wallonie.be/lexique/  (*Belgique*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*L
**LINGUISTIQUE ET LITTÉRATURE
*

http://users.skynet.be/fralica/refer/lexique/lexique.htm  (Lexique pour le cours de français) 
http://yz2dkenn.club.fr/lexique_des_termes_litteraires_n.htm (Lexique pour lire un texte: théâtre, prose, narration) 
http://analilit.free.fr/ (Approche linguistique des textes littéraires) 
http://www.lettres.org/lexique/index.htm  
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/fiches-methodologiques.php  (*Études littéraires*) 


http://www.cafe.umontreal.ca/genres/e-agiboc.html *(Procédés littéraires*) 
http://www.vaillant.nom.fr/pascal/glossaire.html (*Sémiotique*) 
http://www.lincoste.com/ebooks/pdf/dictionnaires_et_glossaires/glossaire_techniques_litteraires.pdf  (*Techniques littéraires*) 
*
Auteurs / Époques / Pays*


http://www.alalettre.com/HFcenter.htm  (*Écrivains français*) 
http://ancilla.unice.fr/~brunet/balzac/balzac.htm (*Balzac : La comédie humaine*. Recherche hypertextuelle. 
http://www.flsh.unilim.fr/ditl/!barthes.htm  (*Barthes*) 
http://www.homme-moderne.org/societe/socio/bourdieu/lexique/index2.html (*Bourdieu*) 
http://www.analysebrassens.com/?page=liste  (Analyse *Brassens*) 
http://www.tintin.free.fr/galerie/lexique.php (*Capitaine Hadcock*. Liste) 
http://members.tripod.com/Duclos/Dictiona.htm (*Céline*) 
http://www.culturesfrance.com/adpf-publi/folio/hugo/index.html (*Hugo*) 
http://environnement.ecoles.free.fr/fables_de_la_fontaine/belphegor.htm (*La Fontaine. *Double clic sur un mot renvoie à une définition et sa traduction en espagnol) 
http://int1goya.blogspot.com/2008/11/glossaire.html (*Gavalda*) 
http://magneb.club.fr/lexperec/plp-accueil.html (*Perec*) 
http://www.renaissance-france.org/rabelais/pages/glossaire.html (*Rabelais*) 
http://www.crht.org/matrice/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/glossaires-rotrou.pdf (Jean de *Rotrou *: Antigone/ Venceslas/ Le véritable Saint Genest) 
http://www.litteraturerusse.net/ressource/glossaire.php (Lit. *russe*) 
http://www.lettres.net/TL/Lexiqueseng.htm (*Senghor*) 
http://www.teilhard.org/index.php?module=fondation&rub=ssrub&ssrub&id=40&nom=Lexique (*Teilhard de Chardin*) 
http://www.languefrancaise.net/Argot/Thuasne1923  (François *Villon*) 
*
Bande dessinée
*

http://theadamantine.free.fr/glossaire.htm 
 
http://www.bdtheque.com/dictionnaire.php 
 
http://jchampion.perso.cegetel.net.perso.cegetel.net/glossaire.htm (*Mangas*)
 
*
Chanson de geste / de chevallerie
*

http://www.chanson-de-geste.com/glossaire.htm 
Chrétien de Troyes
La Chanson de Roland 
Le couronnement de Louis 
Le Roman de la Rose 
Roman de Tristan 
*
Contes
*

http://www.clio.org/-Glossaire-.html 
*
Écriture
*

http://classes.bnf.fr/dossiecr/def-ecri.htm 
*
Expression écrite / Figures de style*

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...esdestyle.html (Canada) 
http://jmpetit.pagesperso-orange.fr/dossiers/bar_pre/lexique.htm 
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/fi...ex-figures.php 
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/gl...phonetique.php 
http://www.reveenjoie-poesie.com/Figures_de_style/FiguresDeStyle.php 
http://www.enpc.fr/fr/formations/depts/dfl/section_fle/ressources/ecrit/articulateurs.htm#C (*Articulateurs logiques*) 
*
Genres littéraires*

http://membres.lycos.fr/clo7/grammaire/preflatins.htm (*préfixes latins. *=> *Plan *en bas de page => *Expression orale et écrite*) 
http://www.cafe.umontreal.ca/genres/lst-gnr.html 
http://www.site-magister.com/paggenr.htm 
http://www.lettres.org/lexique/index.htm (*termes littéraires*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/jmpetit/dossiers/bar_pre/menu.htm (Le *Baroque*) 
*
Lexicométrie
*

http://www.owil.org/fr_lexique.htm 
*
Phonétique
*

http://www.lli.ulaval.ca/labo2256/lexique/dico.html 
http://alis.isoc.org/glossaire/phonetique.fr.htm 
*
Poésie*

http://www.reveenjoie-poesie.com/Fig...resDeStyle.php 
http://f.duchene.free.fr/berssous/glossaire.htm (*Chanson française Siècle des lumières*) 
http://villemin.gerard.free.fr/Langue/Poesie.htm#vers (*Versification*) 
*
Presse écrite*

http://www.snn-rdr.ca/rdr/nr_glossary.html 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...urnalistes.htm 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...ntro-recit.htm 
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/presse/definitions.htm 
http://www.e-media.ch/dyn/bin/1117-1733-1-la_une_3.pdf (PDF) 
http://www.clemi.org/fr/ressources_pour_la_classe/lexique/
 
http://www.acrimed.org/article1131.html (la *grève*) 
http://www.csa.fr/infos/langue/langue_listemots.php  (Équivalences de termes étrangers employés dans la presse) 
*
Rhétorique*

http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/rhetorique.php 
http://www.espacefrancais.com/glossaire/index.php 
http://www.poesieetessai.com/glossaire.htm 
*
Rire*

http://www.aleph-idris.com/quatre/glossaire.htm 
*
Sémantique et **sémiotique
*

http://www.revue-texto.net/Reperes/G...Glossaire.html 
http://p-vaillant.chez-alice.fr/glossaire.html 
http://www.revue-texto.net/Reperes/Glossaires/Mezaille_Glossaire.html (*Sémantique interprétative*) 
*
Science fiction
*

http://rernould.club.fr/xdico.html 
*
Théâtre*


http://www.theatrales.uqam.ca/glossaire.html 
http://jmpetit.pagesperso-orange.fr/dossiers/bar_pre/p_lang.htm  (Le *langage précieux*) 
*
Divers
*

http://publications.europa.eu/code/fr/fr-6000000.htm (*Code de rédaction interinstitutionnel de la UE*. Possibilité d'accéder à la page en espagnol) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*L
**LIVRES

**Bibliophilie*

http://www.galaxidion.com/home/glossaire/index.php 
http://www.bibliopolis.net/glossaire/glo_aaz.htm 
http://www.angelfire.com/art2/mflibra/lexique.htm 
http://membres.lycos.fr/aquamemoire/...breviation.htm (*Abréviations*) 
http://www.gloubik.info/biblio/glossaire-biblio.htm (*Bibliothécaire*) 
http://www.arald.org/ressources/pdf/services/edition/lexique_numerique.pdf  (*Livre numérique*) 
*
Édition*

http://www.awn.com/imp/Lexique/A.html 
http://www.cavi.univ-paris3.fr/phalese/desslate/index.htm 
http://www.korus-edition.com/glossaire.php 
http://www.graphisearch.com/graphisearch/encyclopedie.php?idencyclopedie=3 (*Encres*) 
http://www.graphisearch.com/graphisearch/encyclopedie.php?idencyclopedie=1 (*Papiers*) 
http://www.graphisearch.com/graphisearch/encyclopedie.php?idencyclopedie=6 (*Typographie*) 
*
Imprimerie
*

http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/pt-te.nsf/fra/h_00007.html ( Canada) 
http://www.bnf.fr/pages/outils/glossaire/glossaire.htm (*bnf*) 
http://www.graphipole.com/Lexique.htm  (Ne répond pas, essayer plus tard) 
http://aleph2at.free.fr/index.html?http://aleph2at.free.fr/imprimerie/support/papier/formats.htm (*Composition*) 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_livres/index_francais.html (*Distribution du livre*. Canada) 
http://www.yooprint.fr/lexique/category/lexique-a/   (Impression) 
http://www.gibraltar-inc.com/index.php?page=glossaire 
http://www.pls.fr/lexique.htm (*Numérique*) 
http://aleph2at.free.fr/index.html?http://aleph2at.free.fr/imprimerie/support/papier/formats.htm (*Technologie d'impression*)
http://www.impressiondelivre.com/pour-debuter/lexique.html( *Lexique de l'imprimeur,* termes de PAO français) 
*
Typographie
*

http://www.adobe.com/fr/type/topics/glossary.html 
http://alis.isoc.org/glossaire/ 
http://caracteres.typographie.org/description/anatomie.html 
http://www.caractere-sa.fr/service/lexique/lexique.htm 
http://www.uzine.net/article1802.html 
http://www.orthotypographie.fr/index.html 
http://www.typographie.org/histoire-ecriture/index.html  (*Histoire*) 
http://www.interpc.fr/mapage/billaud/typopao.htm  (*+ mise en page*) 
http://www.synec-doc.be/librairie/typo/ (Argot des *typographes*) 
*
Divers
*

http://abablio.free.fr/infoebay/glossaire_livres_anciens.htm (Livres *anciens*) 
http://netx.u-paris10.fr/mediadix/cours/glossaire/defa.htm (Les *métiers du livre*) 
http://www.graphisearch.com/graphisearch/encyclopedie.php?idencyclopedie=5 (Les *métiers du livre*) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/1361588.html (*Enluminure*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/serge.passions/c5_bibliophilie_parlons_des_livres.htm  (*parties d'un livre*) 
http://www.anticbooks.com/_fr/glossaire/contenu.html (*Reliures*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *M*​ 
*MARINE*


http://www.greements.com/lexique.htm 
http://www.bateauxecoles.com/utile/glossaire.html 
http://www.clinfoc.com/Lexique.htm 
http://www.histoiredumonde.net/artic...d_article=1045 
http://www.netmarine.net/guides/dico/index.htm 
http://www.mandragore2.net/dico/lexique1/lexique1.php 
http://chg96.free.fr/grenier/bounty/glossaire.htm 
http://www.jdahec.com/bateau-dictionnaire-glossaire.html 
http://tremblezneophytes.free.fr/lexique/minilexique.htm#M 
http://jean.dahec.free.fr/dictionnaire-bateau-A.html 
http://www.martinique.port.fr/lexique.asp 
http://www.bruzelius.info/Nautica/Etymology/French/Consolin(1859)_p441.html (1859) 
http://www.lavoile.com/glossair/glossaire.pdf (*Argot des marins*) 
http://ycbi.free.fr/ycbi/glossaire.htm (*Avirons*) 
http://www.netmarine.net/tradi/index.htm  (*Chants et traditions de la marine*) 
http://www.carpentarius.fr/glossaire-charpente-marine(*Charpenterie marine*) 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/003/t0530f/T0530F14.htm (*Construction de bateaux de pêche en fibre de verre*. FAO. Disponible en espagnol) 
http://hauraki.chez.com/glossaire.htm (*Coupe America*)
http://www.voile.org/vamag/ilslondit/citations.htm  (*Expressions, citations, proverbes*) 
http://cborzeix.club.fr/GlossaireMarine/glossaire.htm (*Marine* *ancienne*) 
http://www.mandragore2.net/dico/lexique2/lexique2.php (*Marine* *ancienne*) 
http://maxime.rimlinger.chez-alice.fr/lexique.htm (*Marine ancienne*) 
http://www.frenchlines.com/metiers/metiers.php(*Marine marchande : métiers*) 
http://www.chass.utoronto.ca/~wulfric/marine/lexique.htm (*Marine *à la *Renaissance*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/vergues/index.htm (*Navigation*: entrées en plusieurs langues) 
http://www.armateursdefrance.org/02_transport/02_types.php (Types de *navires et de navigation*. Avec photos) 
http://www.muskadia.com/mer_et_rivieres/noeuds.asp (Les *nœuds marins*) 
http://www.pirates-corsaires.com/glossaire.htm (*Pirates et corsaires*) 
http://www.chez.com/sousmarin/glossaire.htm (*Sous-marins*) 
http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/cmcastours/glossaire.htm (*Sous-marins*) 
http://www.vendeeglobe.org/fr/glossaire.html (*Vendée-Globe*) 
http://permanent.cyconflans.free.fr/glossaire/gloss_start.htm (*Voile et mer*) 

RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *M*​ 

*MATHÉMATIQUES
*


http://www.netmaths.net/Lexique/#accueil
http://www.ilemaths.net/encyclopedie/definitions-A.php 
http://euler.ac-versailles.fr/baseeuler/lexique/lexique.jsp 
http://membres.lycos.fr/scienceslettres/ 
http://suquet.club.fr/dico/dico.htm (avec illustrations) 
http://www.netmaths.net/lexique/#accueil 
http://paquito.amposta.free.fr/ 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/yoda.guillaume/Vocabula/Glossair.htm (Univers des *nombres*) 
http://smdsi.quartier-rural.org/metrologie/s_i.htm (*Système internationale d'unités*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/yoda.guillaume/Outils/Symboles.htm (*Symboles*) 
*Algèbre*

http://www-inf.int-evry.fr/COURS/BD/glossaire.html 
*Géométrie*

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/luc.castigli/glossaire.htm 
http://cm1cm2.ceyreste.free.fr/lexique.html#geometrie 
*Statistiques*

http://isi.cbs.nl/glossary/blokfr00.htm 
http://www.insee.fr/fr/nom_def_met/d...ml/accueil.htm 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *M*​ 
*MATÉRIAUX*

http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publications/vocabulaires/Chimie_et _materiaux.pdf (Vocabualire de la chimie des matériaux 2007) 
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publications/vocabulaires/chimie.pdf (+ *Chimie*. 2004) 
http://www.nrcan-rncan.gc.ca./mms-smm/tect-tech/ccrmp/peri-tabl/fam-tum-fra.htm (*Composants chimiques* des matériaux. Table périodique et fiches) 
http://www.imerys.com/scopi/group/i.../SCMM-6ZZLND?OpenDocument&lang=fr&branch=craf (*Matériaux *; *mineraux *; *céramiques*) 
http://www.materiatech-carma.net/module/upload/GlossaireMateriauxComposites_CARMA.pdf (*Matériaux composites*. PDF) 
http://www2.ac-rennes.fr/cst/doc/dossiers/routefer/glossaire.htm  (*Fer*) 
*Aciers et non ferreux*


http://www.thyssenfrance.com/glossaire_FR.asp?key=A 
http://www.otua.org/aciers-ts/glossaire/glossaire-traitement-surface.asp 
http://www.otua.org/FABACIER/Glossaire/IntroGlossaire.html  (*Aciers*) 
http://www.cnam.fr/cacemi/Demonstration/fichiers_site/navigation/pages_navigation/glossaire.htm (*Métallurgie*) 
http://www.snr-bearings.com/industry/fr/fr-fr/index.cfm?page=/industry/home/glossaire (*Sidérurgie*) 
*Bois*

http://www.mandragore2.net/bois/bois...ge=bois_marine 
http://christian.rolland.free.fr/bois_monde/page1.htm 
http://www.decofinder.com/_daz/Materiaux/bois_essences_membersaol.htm 
http://www.sivalbp.com/fr/lexique.html 
*Bougies*

http://www.bougies.info/cm_article.asp?ID=WICK0003 
*Chaux*

http://www.ecole-avignon.com/techniq...e-chaux-ac.htm 
*Cuir*

http://www.creationsjez.ca/leather-manufacturerfr/glossary.html 
 
*Diamants*

http://www.cartier.fr/fr/Glossaire 
*Emballage*

http://helios.univ-reims.fr/UFR/ESIE...n/glossair.htm 
http://www.ecofut.org/glossaire.htm 
http://www.federation-cartonnage.org/_new_/tout-sur-le-cartonnage/glossaire-du-cartonnage.html (*Cartonnage*) 
http://www.sofrigam.com/index2.php?goto=glossaire&cat=1 (*Chaîne du froid*) 
*Métaux*


http://www.bricoleurdudimanche.com/Fiches-Materiaux/metaux/par_date.html  
http://www.alcan.com/web/publishing.nsf/Content/Glossary_FR  
http://www.gmc.fr/glossaire.asp (*Traitement de surface*) 
*Osier*

http://maurelili.chez-alice.fr/paniers.html 
*Papier*

http://www.copacel.fr/francais.htm 
http://www.moulinduverger.com/papier-main/voca.php
http://fr.canson.com/papier-dinspiration-depuis-1557/le-glossaire-du-papier 
http://www.explisites.com/format-pap...-A3-A4-A5.html (*Format*. Aller à Plus d'informatin pour retrouver les anciennes mesures) 
http://www.convertworld.com/fr/format-de-papier/ (*Format. *Correspondances internationales) 
*Peinture*

http://www.pliolite.com/NET/document...ume/index.htm# 
http://www.lamarchandecouleurs.com/g.../glossaire.htm 
http://bricolons.ch/dico.htm (e*t bricolage*) 
*Plastique*

http://www.valorplast.com/site-enseignant/enseignant/lycee.html  
http://www.valorplast.com/site-enseignant/enseignant/somglos.html (Recyclage)
 
*Verre / Cristal*

http://herve.delboy.perso.sfr.fr/verrerie_peligot.html#Rouge_et_ros%E9  (Art de la *verrerie*) 
http://www.alienor.org/ARTICLES/refceram/glossaire.htm (*Céramique*)
 
http://fr.saint-gobain-glass.com/b2c...nav2=glossaire 
http://www.pilkington.com/europe/fra...saire.htm#faq1 
http://universduverre.free.fr/dossiers/glossaire.html 
http://institution.arcoroc.fr/Usagesconseils/glossaire.aspx (*Cristal*) 

*MATÉRIEL SPÉCIALISÉ*

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...eau/index.html (*Bureau*. Canada) 
http://www.soprebur.com/glossaire.htm (*Bureautique*) 
http://www.facomia.com/equipement-abattoir.htm (Matériel pour *abattoir*) 
http://eduscol.education.fr/D0054/glossaire.htm (*Matériel pour handicapés*) 

RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *M
**MÉDECINE
*

http://www.sparadrap.org/Enfants/Le-dico-de-la-sante 
http://www.larousse.fr/archives/medical/page/1 
http://www.hopital.fr/Hopital/Le-dico-medical 
http://dictionnaire.doctissimo.fr/ 
http://www.informationhospitaliere.com/lexique.php 
http://www.vulgaris-medical.com/encyclopedie.html 
http://www.biam2.org/dico.html 
http://www.vidaldelafamille.com/vida...e&lettreclic=a 
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/home-accueil/...erche/a_f.html (Canada) 
http://www.bdsp.tm.fr/Glossaire/ (Multinlingue) 
http://www.kelassur.com/assurance-guides/Glossaire.asp(*Assurances*)
 
http://www.creapharma.ch/indexanime.htm(*Maladies, maux*) 
http://www.didier-pol.net/6RACINES.htm (*Racines *+ *préfixes*) 
http://sante-medecine.commentcamarche.net/ (*Santé médecin*e) 
http://users.ugent.be/~rvdstich/eugloss/FR/lijsta.html (*termes populaires*. + termes médicaux) 
*
Addiction
*

http://www.ampta.org/spip.php?rubrique34 (*Prévention*) 
http://www.quandladrogue.com/dico3/dictio.html  (*Drogue*) 
http://www.drogues-info-service.fr/?-Dico-des-drogues-  (*Drogue*) 
http://www.caat.online.fr/glossaire/abc.htm (*Drogue*) 
*

Allaitement et maternage
*

http://www.lllfrance.org/Informations-sur-l-allaitement-et-le-maternage/ 
*
Allergènes
*

http://www.remcomp.fr/asmanet/allergenes/ 
*
Anatomie
*

http://www.medecine-et-sante.com/anatomie.html 
http://www.medisite.fr/medisite/IMG/...atmedisite.swf (*Atlas*) 
http://www.infovisual.info/03/pano_fr.html (Dic. visuel) 
*
Bactériologie- microbiologie*


http://www.microbes-edu.org/glossaire/glossaire.html  
http://www.hegp.bhdc.jussieu.fr/esper/doc.do?choice=glo (Epidémiologie) 
 *
Cancers
*

http://www.fnclcc.fr/fr/patients/dico/alpha.php#r 
http://info.cancer.ca/f/glossary/glossary.html 
http://www.arcs.asso.fr/content/lexique.htm 
http://www.astrazeneca.fr/AZFR/Votre...t.htm?lettre=A 
http://www.rfcom.ca/glossary/indexfr.shtml 
*
Cardiologie
*

http://topsante.docteurclic.com/sear...%2Bcardiologie 
http://ww2.fmcoeur.ca/Page.asp?PageID=988 
http://www.astrazeneca.fr/AZFR/Votre...t.htm?lettre=A 
*
Dermatologie
*

http://www.uvp5.univ-paris5.fr/UV_ME...M/Menu9001.asp 
http://www.dermaptene.com/lexique2/index.php 
http://www.dermaweb.com/lexique/ (*Dermato-cosmétologie*) 
http://mayadoux.ifrance.com/mayadoux/lexique.htm (*cosmétologie*) 
*
Esthétique*

http://www.bellemag.com/fr/lexiques/a-z/ 
 
http://www.dermaweb.com/lexique/def_index.html 
http://mayadoux.ifrance.com/lexique.htm
 
http://www.chirurgie-esthetique-info.com/ 
*
Hématologie
*

http://www.unilim.fr/medecine/fmc/hemato/siteinfo/lexique.htm 
http://www.dondusang-sncf.org/lexique-du-don-du-sang/lexique-sang-a.html (*Don du sang*) 
*
Immunologie*

http://membres.lycos.fr/immunologie/dico.html 
*
Incontinence
*

http://www.sphere-sante.com/incontinence-glossaire/incontinence.html 
*
Médicaments

base-donnees-publique.medicaments.gouv.fr/glossaire.php

Neurologie*


http://www.arte.tv/fr/recherche/1600922.html 
http://coursneurologie.free.fr/glossaire.HTM 
http://droguesetcerveau.free.fr/Lexique.html (*Drogues* /* cerveau*) 
http://www.dopaction.com/dicoblog/8.htm (*Maladie de parkinson*) 
http://www.astrazeneca.fr/AZFR/Votre...t.htm?lettre=A (*Migraine*) 
*
Ophtalmologie*

http://www.changezdelunettes.com/ind...file=glossaire 
http://ophtasurf.free.fr/glossaire.htm#glossaire 
http://www.bienvoir.com/dossiers/dossiers.php?id_dossier=3 
http://www.institutdelamyopie.com/fonction.htm (*Myopie*) 
*
Os- Articulations
*

http://www.arthrite.ca/toolbox/dictionary/a/default.asp?s=1 (*Arthrite*) 
http://rhumatismes.net/index.php?id_ann=57 (*Prothèse articulaire*) 
http://www.cri-net.com/base_image/default.asp (*Banque d'images* avec explications. *Rhumatismes*) 

RETOUR À LA LISTE​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *M
**MÉDECINE
**
Pathologie*


http://www.informationhospitaliere.com/dicodoc.php 
http://www.diabsurf.com/diabete/FLexique.php (*Diabètes*) 
http://www.rcphl.org/Lexique.htm#Hautdepage (*Handicaps*) 
http://crisesalimentaires.ifrance.com/crisesalimentaires/pages/lexique.html (*Intoxications alimentaires*) 
http://www.orpha.net/gor/cgi-bin/OGmain.php (*Maladies orphelines*) 
http://www.astrazeneca.fr/AZFR/Votre...t.htm?lettre=A (*Paludisme*) 
http://www.moteurline.apf.asso.fr/in...gies.htm#alpha (*Pathologies invalidantes*) 
http://www.ast67.org/glossaire/1simple.html (*Pathologies professionnelles*) 
http://www.saturnesud.fr/Les-termes (*Saturnisme *infantil) 
http://www.actupparis.org/rubrique81.html ( *SIDA*.) 
*
Pharmacie*

http://www.pharmaclient.net/gloss-pharma.htm 
http://www.eutraco.com/sante/homeop/ (*Homéopathie*) 
http://sante-az.aufeminin.com/w/sante/medicaments.html (*Médicaments*) 
http://www.toxibase.org/Thesaurus/Accueil.asp (*Pharmacovilgilance*) 
http://www.informationhospitaliere.com/dicopharma.php 
*
Psychologie / Psychiatrie
*

http://www.collegeahuntsic.qc.ca/pagesdept/sc_sociales/psy/introsite/lexique/lexique.htm 
http://psychiatriinfirmiere.free.fr/infirmiere/formation/psychologie/lexique/adulte.htm  
http://www.psychomedia.qc.ca/lexique/lexmenu.htm 
http://www.psychologies.com/dictionn...s/A/index.html 
http://www.dicopsy.com/psychologies-a.htm 
http://www.psychologie.org/trouver/dictionnaire.htm#18 (*Affections psychosomatiques)* 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/autisme/frame.html (*Autisme*) 
http://www.evopsy.com/article5.html (*Psychologie évolutive*) 
http://www.serpsy.org/psy_levons_voile/sigles.html (*Sigles- Psychiatrie*) 
http://www.ch-charcot56.fr/dossiers/sigles/sigles_t.htm (*Sigles- Psychiatrie*) 
http://www.aapel.org/bdp/dico.html (*Troubles de la personalité*) 
http://home.scarlet.be/frederic.staes3/glossopsy.htm 
*
Reproduction
*

http://www.aly-abbara.com/livre_gyn_...finitions.html 
http://www.aly-abbara.com/livre_gyn_...grossesse.html (*Grossesse*) 
http://www.aly-abbara.com/livre_gyn_.../liste_01.html (*Gynécologie*) 
http://www.aly-abbara.com/livre_gyn_...cervicale.html (*Cytologie du col utérin*) 
*
Sexologie
*

http://www.unites.uqam.ca/dsexo/lexique.htm (*Sexologie*) 
http://www.uropage.com/dictionnaire.htm (*Urologie*) 
*
Système digestif
*

http://www.astrazeneca.fr/AZFR/Votre...t.htm?lettre=A 
http://www.intestinfo.com/Site/page....16&ID_SSRUB=19 (*Maladies inflamatoires* *chroniques de l'intestin* MICI) 
*
Système respiratoire*

http://www.astrazeneca.fr/AZFR/Votre...t.htm?lettre=A 
*
Toxicologie*

http://www.reptox.csst.qc.ca/Lexique-A.htm 
*
Urologie*


http://www.urofrance.org/public/glossaire.html 
*
Vitamines
*

http://www.food-info.net/fr/vita/water.htm#b1 (*Hydrosolubles*) 
http://www.food-info.net/fr/vita/fat.htm (*Liposolubles*) 
*
Divers
*

http://www.hopital.fr/Hopital/L-Hopital-comment-ca-marche/Lexique-administratif (*Administratif *de la santé) 
http://www.bourgogne.jeunesse-sports.gouv.fr/download/sport_sante/glossaire_sreps.pdf (*Éducation à l'hygiène et la santé*) 
http://www.urcest.chusa.upmc.fr/cadrelexique.php?fich=Lexique/Lexique.htm (*Essais cliniques*) 
http://www.aly-abbara.com/livre_gyn_...e_lexique.html (*Hygiène médicale*) 
http://sosbouffe.free.fr/h.e1.htm (*Huiles essentielles*) 
http://www.infirmiers.com/lex/index.php (*Infirmiers*) 
http://plante-huile-naturelle.info/medicinales/plantes.html (*Propriétés medicinale des plantes*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/eassa.co.../glossaire.htm (*Radiothérapie*) 
http://www.med.univ-rennes1.fr/sisrai/dico/  (*Réadaptation*) 
http://claude.hamonet.free.fr/fr/glos.htm (*Rééducation *- *Handicaps*) 
http://www.inpes.sante.fr/espace_nut.../lexique.asp#9 (*Santé */* l'alimentation*) 
http://www.reptox.csst.qc.ca/Lexique-Tous.htm (*Santé et sécurité au travail*) 
http://www.sommeilsante.asso.fr/inform_lexique.html (*Sommeil*) 
http://georges.dolisi.free.fr/Terminologie/Menu/terminologie__medicale_menu.htm  (*Racine et étymologie*) 
http://www.aly-abbara.com/histoire/lexique_Biklarshi/glossaire_termes_anciens.html (*Termes médicaux anciens*/*rares*) 
http://www.unilim.fr/medecine/formini/endocrinologie/glossaire.htm (*Termes médicaux anciens*/*rares*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *Me - Mi - Mo
**MÉTÉOROLOGIE*

http://www.meteofrance.com/FR/glossaire/index.jsp (Service météo France) 
http://www.tv5.org/cms/chaine-francophone/meteo/p-173-Le-lexique.htm 
http://www.meteo.fr/meteonet/decouvr/a-z/index_a.htm (Service météo France) 
http://www.meteo.pf/glossaire_meteo.php?lettr=A 
http://www.mandragore2.net/dico/meteo/meteo.php 
http://www.meteo.org/dicindex.htm 
http://www.atl.ec.gc.ca/weather/glossary_f.html 
http://www.eumetcal.org/Euromet (Entrées en plusieurs langues) 
http://www.anstj.org/meteo/lexique.htm 
http://www.foudre-ineo.com/rep-lexique/ido-2/analyse_du_risque_foudre.html  (*Foudre*) 
http://waarchiv.slf.ch/index.php?id=119 (*Neige *et *avalanches*) 
http://www.ns.ec.gc.ca/weather/hurri...icanes9_f.html (*ouragans*. Canada) 
http://www.risques.meteo.edu/-Glossaire- (*Risques*) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/nephtys3001/lexique.htm (*Tornades*) 
http://www.atm.ch.cam.ac.uk/tour/tour_fr/glossary.html (*Trou d'ozone*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/paul.bert.sens/air-vent/recher/nom.html#haut2  (*Vents*) 
*
MINÉRALOGIE*

http://webmineral.brgm.fr:8003/miner...ARGET=Alphabet 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/bernard....glossaire.html 
http://www.geopedia.fr/lampes-de-mine.htm  (*Lampes de mine*) 
 http://rvh.chez.com/charbonnage/lexique.htm   (*Mine*) 
http://chaine.des.terrils.free.fr/lexique.htm (*Minier*) 
http://www.geowiki.fr/index.php?title=Termes_miniers  (*Minier*) 
http://www.cristauxetpierresdumonde....ssaire_f_o.htm (*Minéraux *et *cristaux*) 
http://www.cartier.fr/fr/Glossaire (*Diamants*) 
*
MOBILIER
*

http://www.jeanlucgodard.free.fr/glossaire.htm 
http://www.nedromeubles.com/glossaire.php 
http://www.plab.org/dictionnaire-meubles.html 
http://www.plab.org/glossaire-meubles.html (*Pièces des meubles*) 
http://www.hardyinside.com/createur.../corporate/concept/glossaire-cuisie-hardy.php 
http://www.thomasmodiste.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=2#artf (*Antiquaires*) 
http://www.antics-nana.com/html_fr/glossaire.html (*Les boudoirs anciens. *Avec photos) 
http://www.louvre.fr/templates/llv/flash/cabinet/glossaire_fr_FR.html (Cabinet d'*ébène*) 
http://www.alienor.org/ARTICLES/mobilier/glossaire.htm  (Dans l'*histoire*) 
http://www.infoliterie.com/lexique.php  (*Literie*) 
http://matelas.comprendrechoisir.com/definitions/definitions (*Matelas*) 
http://www.meublepeint.com/glossaire.htm (*Meubles peints*) 
http://www.alienor.org/ARTICLES/mobilier/index.htm  (*Styles *du mobilier français) 
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/s...&storeId=10051  (*Styles*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *Mu*
* MUSIQUE*

http://audiophilemelomane.free.fr/html/divers/glossaire.html 
http://www.ultime-music.com/glossaire.asp 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/abcmusique/ 
http://users.swing.be/lionbrye/glossai.htm 
http://dictionnaire.metronimo.com/index.php?a=index&d=1 
http://pianoweb.free.fr/dictionnaire...e-accueil.html 
http://www.artsalive.ca/fr/mus/music...ctionary.asp#a 
http://net.for.free.fr/maxirecords/d...lossaire.htm#F 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/operaviv...sl/gloss_2.htm 
http://www.musicologie.org/sites/sites.html 
http://cynthia.weisse.club.fr/lexique.htm 
http://www.artsalive.ca/fr/mus/music...Dictionary.asp 
http://www.infovisual.info/04/pano_fr.html (Visuel) 
http://www.zikinf.com/dico/ 
http://www.metronimo.com/fr/argot-musical/ (*Argot musical*) 
http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=EMCSubjects&Params=Q1 (Encyclopédie. Canada) 
*Genres
*

http://www.tav.trad.org/toile/glos.html (*Bretonne*) 
http://www.ethnomusicologie.net/reperestheoriques.htm (*Chant*. Chercher le glossaire sur la colonne de gauche) 
http://lettres.ac-bordeaux.fr/moyenage/Chant_g1.htm  (*Chant grégorien*) 
http://www.andalucia.org/flamenco/glosario/index.php?indice=0&idioma=fre (*Flamenco*) Page en travaux. Pas disponible actuellement. 
http://anagath.free.fr/glossaire.htm (*Inde du Nord*)
http://www.lincoste.com/ebooks/pdf/livres_divers/musique_et_chant/terminologie_jazz.pdf  (*Jazz*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/operavivi/pagesl/gloss_2.htm (*Opéra*) 
http://www.hugo-debitus.com/Glossaire/polyphonie.html (*Polyphonie*) 
http://b-team.ifrance.com/reggae/lexiquesoundsystem.htm (*Reggae*) 
http://www.salsarock.com/articles/lexique.htm (*Salsa*) 
*Instruments*


http://www.instrumentsmedievaux.org/pages/qqterm56.htm (*Archèterie. Instruments médiévaux*) 
http://www.instrumentsmedievaux.org/  (*Instruments médiévaux*) 
http://www.instrumentsmedievaux.org/pages/depart.html (*Instruments médiévaux*. Index alphabétique) 
http://allonzenfants-de-la-batterie.com/ (*Batterie*) 
http://www.cornemuses.culture.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=51  (*Cornemuse*) 
http://www.musique-franco.com/instruments/la_guitare#constitutifs (*Guitare*) 
http://www.chez.com/bozobstar/guitare/glossaire.htm (*Guitare*) 
http://www.lutherie.biz/Francais/Glossaire.html (*Lutherie*) 
http://www.plugsquare.com/fr/fr/lexi-lettre-A.html (*Lutherie*) 
http://www.museedelamusique.gov.bf/textes/documentation_mmus.htm#instr_mus_moos (*Moosé*. Burkina Fasso) 
http://www.zictrad.free.fr/glossaire-instruments-musique-trad.html (*Musique traditionnelle*) 
http://smcj.club.fr/bureau/biblio/dombedos/index/idx_pref.htm  (Le *facteur *d'*orgue*) 
http://pianos.ifrance.com/glossaire/lexique.htm (*Piano*) 
http://www.chez.com/lemondepercu/dictionnairedesinstrumentsdepercussion.htm (*Percussion*) 
http://www.museedelamusique.gov.bf/textes/documentation_mmus.htm#instr_san (*San*: Burkina Fasso) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/xaime/vi.../vielglos.html (*Vielle à roue*) 
http://julien.izrailowicz.free.fr/  (*Viole de gambe*) 
http://www.christophe-boulier.com/pa...tionnaire.html (*Violon*) 
http://100musique.ifrance.com/histoi...umt/violon.htm 
http://violoncelle.isuisse.com/annexe.html (*Violoncelle*) 
*Ordinateur*

http://catalogue.ircam.fr/sites/Voix/glossaire/glossaire.html 
http://www.musiquecontemporaine.info...-glossaire.php (*Musique contemporaine*) Ce site est fermé momentanément.   
http://www.arpegemusique.com/manuel/glossaire_al.htm#A (*Musique par ordinateur*) 
http://fr.audiofanzine.com/apprendre/glossaire/ (*d'Audio, musique)* 
*Divers*

http://www.ultime-music.com/glossaire.asp (*Musique et disque)* 
http://www-rocq.inria.fr/qui/Philipp...cassard.html#A(*Ingénieur du son*) 
http://www.scv.fr/glossaire.pdf (*Sons audionumériques*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *N
**NATURE / PLANTES / JARDINAGE / ÉCOLOGIE
*

http://www.parcs-naturels-regionaux.tm.fr/fr/lexique/ (Parcs régionaux) 
http://environnement.ecoles.free.fr/glossaire_arbres.htm 
http://www.cnrs.fr/cw/dossiers/dosevol/glossaire/global.html  (*Évolution*) 
http://www.hippocratus.com/modules/mdc_Fiches_Plantes/  (*Plantes médicinales*) 

*Botanique
*

http://www.univers-nature.com/glo/glossaire/ (*+**zoologie */ *+éthologie*) 
http://www.krissnature.net/article-5339476.html 
http://www.barbadine.com/pages/glossaire.htm 
http://lgb.unige.ch/evolution/oriindex.htm 
http://gardenbreizh.org/dictionnaire/ 
http://encyclo.free.fr/pages/dico.htm 
http://www.causses-cevennes.com/flore/chataignes/cevennes.htm (Chataignes) 
http://www.gazonsfg.org/fr/Glossaire.htm (*Gazons*) 
http://www.shreims.com/Insectesdenosjardins.htm (*Insectes des jardins*) 
http://gigadino.pagesperso-orange.fr/lexique.html  (*Plantes du secondaire*) 
http://www.creaweb.fr/bv/lexique.html (*Végétaux*) 
*Écologie /Environnement *

http://basol.ecologie.gouv.fr/glossaire/home.htm 
http://www.greenfacts.org/fr/glossaire/abc/index.htm 
http://www.dico-ecolo.com/definition-a.html 
http://www.planetecologie.org/JOBOUR...mplifie.html#A (*Développement durable*) 
http://www2.ademe.fr/servlet/KBaseShow?sort=-1&cid=96&m=3&catid=12843&p1=1&p2=13354 (*Développement durable*) 
http://www.ecopse.fr/site/core.php?page=2.3 (*D**échets*) 
http://www.isere.fr/7441-lexique.htm (*D**échets*) 
http://www.recy.net/frame.php?url=ht...et/dicoeco.php (*technologie*) 
http://www.ineris.fr/index.php?module=word 
http://www.dictionnaire-environnement.com/ (*Environnement)* 
http://www.developpement-durable.gouv.fr/article11585.html*  (Développement durable)* 
http://www.francophonie-durable.org/.../Glossaire.pdf* (Développement durable*. PDF. À partir de la page 9) 
http://www.ifremer.fr/envlit/glossaire/indexbis.htm (*Littoral*) 
http://e-phy.agriculture.gouv.fr/ (*Produits phytopharmaceutiques*. Gouv. français) 
*Forêts / Sylviculture / Arbres
*

http://nfdp.ccfm.org/silviterm/silvi...itermatodf.htm (Canada) 
http://www.ifn.fr/spip/article_speci...id_article=279 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/tarteret/francais/generalites/lexique.html#a  
http://www.fao.org/docrep/v6530f/v6530f0e.htm 
http://les.arbres.online.fr/glossaire.htm#FLE 
http://environnement.ecoles.free.fr/glossaire_arbres.htm 
http://www.lib.unb.ca/Texts/Forest/MX203/tables/table1.htm (LA-FR-EN) 
http://www.onf.fr/foret/flore/arbres/lexique.htm 
http://www.lesarbres.fr/glossaire.php 
http://www.imagenes-tropicales.com/...es_Infos/Foret-Costa-Rica/Foret-CostaRica.htm (*Bois */ *forêts *au Costa Rica: Fr/ES/latin) 
http://www.tela-botanica.org/page:375 (*Bryophytes / mousses*) 
http://www.aair-lichens.com/fr/glossaire.html (*Lichens*) 
*Fougères
*

http://fernatic.free.fr/glossaire.html 
*Glaciers
*

http://www-lgge.obs.ujf-grenoble.fr/~annel/Documentaire/Glossaire/GlossHome.html 
http://www-geol.unine.ch/cours/geol/moraines.htm 

*Hydrologie
*

http://www.hydro.eaufrance.fr/glossaire.php 
http://www.sen.fr/glossaire.htm 
http://www.drinking-water.org/html/fr/glossary.html 
http://www.rhone-alpes.ecologie.gouv.fr/bassin_rmc/rdbrmc/glossaire.html 
http://www.ec.gc.ca/water/fr/info/gloss/f_gloss.htm (*Environnement */ *cours d'eau*) 
http://www.mddep.gouv.qc.ca/jeunesse...aire_petit.htm (*Hydrologie*) 
http://www.inasep.be/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=131 
http://www.cig.ensmp.fr/~hubert/glu/indexdic.htm 
http://www.loria.fr/projets/MLIS/DHY...dictframe.html 
http://carrefour-francophone.cite-sc...ue/abc_SET.php (*Eau*: propose su la même page les définitions des principaux dictionnaires français) 
http://sos-net.eu.org/proc_adm/glossaire.htm (*Eau douce*. Canada) 
http://www.lenntech.com/fran%E7ais/glossaire.htm 
http://www.sen.fr/epu.htm (*Traitement des eaux*) 
http://www.eau-rhin-meuse.fr/tlch/procedes_epuration/Glossaire.pdf (*Traitement des eaux*) 
http://www.cig.ensmp.fr/~hubert/glu/HINDFRT.HTM 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *N
**NATURE / PLANTES / JARDINAGE / ÉCOLOGIE

*​*Jardin
*

http://monsu.desiderio.free.fr/jardin.html 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...ls-jardin.html (Canada) 
http://www.gaulard-paysages.com/lexique.html 
http://www.jardineriepasero.com/lexique_a.asp 
http://www.fertiligene.com/page.php?...page=glossaire (terreaux, engrais...) 
http://www.aujardin.info/fiches/dictionnaire.php 
http://www.bonsaiclublorraine.fr/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=32 
http://environnement.ecoles.free.fr/glossaire-jardinage.htm 
http://www.pomologie.com/oc/belghort/poire.html (*Horticulture*. Description de fruit du XIX siècle) 
http://sharpei.savoie.free.fr/lelangagedes fleurs.htm  (*Langage des fleurs*) 
http://home.versatel.be/vt6107833/nanidico.htm (*Nains du jardin*) 
http://www.aujardin.info/fiches/encyclopedie-potager.php (*Potager*) 
http://www.aujardin.info/fiches/encyclopedie-verger.php (*Verger*) 
*Mers / Océans / littoral
*

http://www.aquaportail.com/dictionnaire-glossaire-aquario.html 
http://gostardais.blogspot.fr/2011/02/c-vocabulaire-des-marais-salants.html   (*Marais salants*) 
http://www.com.univ-mrs.fr/IRD/atoll...e/glossair.htm (*Récifs*) 
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/merframe.htm 
*Mycologie
*

http://www.mycocondroz.be/glossaire.htm 
http://www.atlas-des-champignons.com/glossaire.asp 
http://www.webatoll.com/champignons/glossaire.htm 
http://www.univ-lehavre.fr/cybernat/pages/gloscham.htm 
http://environnement.ecoles.free.fr/glossaire_champignons.htm 
http://www.tachenon.com/Html/dic00.html 
http://www.mycodb.fr/glossaire.php
http://www.champis.net/wiki/index.php/Glossaire 
http://www.cegep-sept-iles.qc.ca/raymondboyer/champignons/Glossaire_A-C.html 
* Plantes*

http://www.vegetox.envt.fr/Menus-html/nomlatinfinal.htm (Noms latins) 
http://www.vegetox.envt.fr/Menus-html/nomsfrancaisfinal.htm (Noms français) 
http://www.esveld.nl/catalfr/fransnaam.htm  (Noms français et correspondance en latin) 
http://www.afd-ld.org/~fdp_bio/lexique.php?page=lexique_liste&skin=home 
http://www.prota4u.org/protaindex.asp  (*Arbres*, articles encyclopédiques, cliquer sur le drapeau pour les articles en français) 
http://plantes.sauvages.free.fr/pages_definitions/classement_.htm  (*Classement des plantes*) 
http://www.vegetox.envt.fr/Menus-html/lexiquefinal.htm 
http://www.plantes.ca/fleurs/images/photo-a.html 
http://www.aebfrance.com/bambou-bota...glossaire.html* (Bambou*) 
http://plantes.sauvages.free.fr/page...ons/index.html 
http://www.cactuspro.com/glossaire.html (*Cactus*) 
http://nature.jardin.free.fr/cadre4b.html (*Encyclopédie des plantes*. Avec photos, fiches techniques, lien vers un glossaire étymologique.) 
http://www.flore-reunion.com/frame.html (*Flor de la Réunion*) 
http://www.jardins-interieurs.com/lexique/frame.lexique.html  (*Jardins*/*intérieur*) 
http://www.passeportsante.net/fr/Solutions/DocumentsReference/Lexique.aspx (Plantes *médicinales*) 
http://plante-huile-naturelle.info/medicinales/plantes.html (*Propriétés medicinale des plantes*) 
http://www.1jardin2plantes.info/photos-a.php (Plantes* ornementales*) 
http://www2.ujf-grenoble.fr/vega/con..._glossaire.php (*Montagne*) 
http://www.florealpes.com/glossaire.php (*Fleurs des Aples*) 
http://www.tulipessauvages.org/fiche...francaises.htm (*Tulipes sauvages*) 
http://www.inra.fr/internet/Produits/HYP3/glossaire.htm (*Pathologie*) 
*Risques*

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...que/index.html  (*Gestion du risque*) 
http://www.prim.net/risqnat/lexique/index.htm (*Risques naturels en montagne*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *O
**
OUTILS
*

http://www.ideesmaison.com/Le-dictio...utils,122.html 
http://www.leborgne.fr/pages_fr/9-conseils-glossaire.html
http://ruedeslumieres.morkitu.org/apprendre/outils_carrier/index.html  (*Carriers*) 
http://www.planetpal.net/palettes/glossaire/definition.htm (*Palettes*) 
http://www.starpal.fr/nouveau_site/ES/guide-technique/glossaire/technique/technique.php (*Palettes*) 
http://ruedeslumieres.morkitu.org/apprendre/outils/  (*Tailleurde pierres*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *P*​ 
*PARFUMS *​

http://olfac.univ-lyon1.fr/documenta...ms/termino.htm 
http://www.ccnphawaii.com/glossary.fr.htm (Fabrication du *savon*. Page en espagnol aussi) 
http://www.objet-publicitaire.info/articles/categorie-d-objets-publicitaires.html (*cadeaux publicitaires*) 
http://www.neroliane.com/neroliane-guide-glossaire.php (*Olfactif*) 
*

PÉGAGOGIE / ENSEIGNEMENT*

http://www.meirieu.com/DICTIONNAIRE/...naireliste.htm 
http://www.fse.ulaval.ca/mediatic/lexique/index.html 
http://www.e-tud.com/encyclopedie-education/?137-mastere-specialise 
http://discas.iquebec.com/glossaire/FGlossaire.html (Canada) 
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/ensfram.htm (Belgique) 
http://www.oasisfle.com/documents/lexique.HTM (*Didactique*) 
http://www.studyrama.com/secteur.php?id_rubrique=3645 (*Diplômes*) 
http://www.paris-sorbonne.fr/fr/spip.php?rubrique1999 (*Diplômes*: License/Master/Doctorat) 
http://www.cdc.qc.ca/eduthes_html/index.htm (*Éducation*) 
http://www.educnet.education.fr/superieur/glossaire  (*Éducation à distance*) 
http://www.passerelles-eje.info/glossaire/ (*Éducateur de jeunes enfants*) 
http://www.institut.minefi.gouv.fr/sections/themes/e-formation/glossaire2/view (*Enseignement à distance*) 
http://www.vie-publique.fr/politiques-publiques/enseignement-primaire/glossaire/#  (*Enseignement primaire*) 
http://www.paris-sorbonne.fr/fr/spip.php?article770 (*Études universitaires*) 
http://www.irdp.ch/edumetrie/lexique.htm (*Évaluation des acquis scolaire*. Suisse) 
http://www.inra.fr/glossaire/ (*Formation*) 
http://www.fpt.cdeacf.ca/glossaire.php (*Formation continue*) 
http://greco.grenet.fr/webgreco/documents/glossaire FIPFOD.pdf (*Formation ouverte et à distance*) 
http://foad.arifor.fr/upload/docs_pdf/GLOSSAIREFOAD-web.pdf (*Formation ouverte et à distance*) 
http://www.sbbk.ch/csfp/lexique05/lexikon.php (*Formation*. Suisse) 
http://www.bnei.org/spip.php?rubrique35 (Pour les étudiants ingénieurs) 
http://logicielseducatifs.qc.ca/index.php?page=definition (*Logiciels éducatifs*. Canada) 
http://www.paris-sorbonne.fr/fr/article.php3?id_article=5786 (*Modalités et contrôle des connaissances*. Université) 
*
PHILOSOPHIE*​

http://www.chez.com/kant/pratique/mdpra.htm 
http://webetab.ac-bordeaux.fr/Pedago...o/glossair.htm 
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Oracle/3099/Lexarist.htm (*Aristote*) 
http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/philuqam...x_lettres&n5=A (*Méthodologie du travail intellectuel*) 
http://www.ac-grenoble.fr/lycee/vincent.indy/spip.php?article213 (*Platon*) 
http://www.ac-orleans-tours.fr/lang_anciennes/philola/nyl.htm (*Termes grecs* en philo) 
*
*​RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *P*​ *
*​*PRÉNOMS*

http://users.antrasite.be/ppoisse/Documents/prenoms.htm (Les *prénoms arabes*) 
http://www.rabbinat.qc.ca/index.htm (Les *prénoms hébraïques *) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/arche/prenoms/ (*Prénoms*. Possibilité de lire en espagnol) 
http://sites.rapidus.net/jhuriaux/ (*Prénoms *du *Canada *et de la *francophonie*) 
http://www.meilleursprenoms.com/ (*Prénoms *du monde entier avec étymologie) 
*

PUBLICITÉ*​

http://lexicom.free.fr/ 
http://www.popai.fr/lexique.htm 
http://www.lesartsdecoratifs.fr/fr/0...te/page02.html 
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publications/vocabulaires/audiovisuel1205.pdf (*Audio-visuel* et *communication*) 
http://juakali.fr/glossaire.html  (en *Internet*) 
http://www.mercator-publicitor.fr/-Lexique-du-marketing-livre-Mercator-Dunod-Editeur-?lettre=^a  (*Marketing*) 
http://www.objet-publicitaire.info/articles/lexique-de-l-objet-publicitaire.html (*Objet publicitaire*) 
http://www.wemf.ch/fr/glossar/index.php (+ *Média*) 
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publications/vocabulaires/info_comm05 .pdf (*Techniques d'information et communication*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *P*​ *
PHONÉTIQUE
*

http://www.phonetique.ulaval.ca/lexique/dico.html 
*

PHOTOGRAPHIE - CINÉMA - VIDÉO*​ 
*Cinéma*​

http://195.115.141.14/biblio-filmo/biblio-filmo.php?fichier=cirque.xml  (dossiers thématiques) 
http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/enseign/...edu/glossj.htm 
http://www.cndp.fr/cav/amours/2_glossa0.htm 
http://sidonie9.free.fr/cine/lexique.html 
http://www.ccvaf.ch/glossaire/glossaireV.asp 
http://www.nidinfo.com/html/reportage_nath_7.html(*Écriture de scénario*) 
*
Photographie*


http://www.agora-photo.com/glossaire.html 
http://www.muskadia.com/bien_photogr...=1&keys=&OK=OK  
http://www.itisphoto.com/html/technique/glossaire.htm  
http://www.flpa.lu/users/pcgoodyear/truc/dico.html 
http://www.photo-noir-blanc.com/lexique.htm 
http://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/filmcam_glossary.asp 
http://www.mediatheque-patrimoine.culture.gouv.fr/fr/archives_photo/index.html  (Techniques anciennes)
 
 *
Vidéo*

http://pages.videotron.ca/danjean/Glossaire.html  
*

POLITIQUE /INSTITUTIONS PUBLIQUES*

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/connaissance/lexique.asp (*Assemblée Nationale*) 
http://ec.europa.eu/atoz_fr.htm (*Commission européenne*) 
http://www.conseil-etat.fr/ce/outils/index_ou02_a.shtml (*Conseil d'État*) 
http://europa.eu/scadplus/glossary/index_fr.htm (*Construction de la UE*) 
http://www.vie-publique.fr/spip.php?page=glossaire (*Coopération pour le développement*) 
http://www.politique.com/ressources/...-politique.htm 
http://ec.europa.eu/world/agreements/glossary/glossaryFR.htm (*Politique mondiale de la UE*) 
http://www.crisp.be/VocPol/accueil.asp 
http://www.doc.diplomatie.gouv.fr/pacte/lexique.html (*Diplomatie*) 
http://www.douane.gouv.fr/page.asp?id=3266 (*Douanes*) 
http://www.travail.gouv.fr/FSE/d_comprendre/d2_glossaire.html (*Fonds social européen en France*) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/recherche/1462304.html  (*Irlande du nord*) 
http://ec.europa.eu/justice_home/glossary/glossary_welcome_fr.htm (*Jusrice et affaires intérieures*. UE) 
http://www.parl.gc.ca/information/ab...ry/gloss-f.htm (*Procédure parlementaire*) 
http://www.fenetreeurope.com/php/page.php?section=glossaire (*Fenêtre sur l'Europe*) 
http://www.irnc.org/NonViolence/Lexique/index.htm  (*Non-violence*) 
http://www.senat.fr/role/index.html (*Sénat*) 
http://www.admin.ch/glossar/index.html?action=character&character=A&lang=fr (*Suisse*. Administration) 
http://conventions.coe.int/Treaty/FR/v3Glossaire.asp (Bureaux des *Traités*. UE) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *Q-R
** QUALITÉ*

http://idecq.fr/nos_dossiers/dossiers/vocabulaire.htm 
*
RELIGIONS / CROYANCES
*

http://www.techbull.com/techbull/gui.../religion.html (*Toutes les religions du monde*) 
http://atheisme.free.fr/Religion/Lexique.htm 
http://medieval.mrugala.net/Religion/Glossaire religieux.htm (*médiéval*) 
*Bouddhisme / Hindouisme
*

http://www.nichiren-etudes.net/dico/accueil-dico.htm 
http://www.tibet-info.net/glossaire/a.html 
http://nyingmapa.free.fr/lexique/lexique.htm 
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/2359/glosr.html 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/recherche/404924.html 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/jacques....troduction.htm (*+zen,+ tao.*.. Avec quide de prononciation) 
http://www.basicrps.com/chine/glossaire.html 
http://www.bergerfoundation.ch/glossaire/japon/glossary.html (*Japon*) 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/angkor/glossaire.htm 
http://www.bergerfoundation.ch/glossaire/inde/glossarya.html (*Hindouisme*) 
*Catharisme
*

http://www.cathares.org/glossaire.html 
*Chrétienté*

http://leschretiens.free.fr/az.php 
http://nominis.cef.fr/contenus/glossaire.html 
http://www.cef.fr/catho/glossaire/index.php 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/Comprendre-le-monde/L-Apocalypse/2286000.html (*Apocalypse*) 
http://www.biblemartin.com/bible/glossaire_txt.htm (*bible Martin*.XVIII) 
http://lettres.ac-bordeaux.fr/moyenage/Chant_g1.htm (*Chants liturgiques au Moyen Âge*) 
http://www.fabrice-muller.be/divers/glossaires/glossaire-eccl.html (*Ecclésiastique*) 
http://medieval.lacorreze.com/glossaire_religieux.htm  (*Moyen-Âge*) 
http://www.operabaroque.fr/Saints.htm (*Noms des saints*) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/histoire-socie...me/388054.html (*Origines*) 
http://www.pagesorthodoxes.net/ressources/lexique.htm (*Orthodoxe*) 
http://www.museeprotestant.org/Pages/Glossaire.php?Lget=FR (*Protestantisme*) 
http://huguenotsweb.free.fr/lexique.htm (*Protestantisme*) 
http://www.alyon.asso.fr/litterature/superstitions/ (*Superstitions*) 
*Égypte ancienne
*

http://2terres.hautesavoie.net/degyp...e/divilist.htm 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/documenta...ge_accueil.htm 
http://mythologica.fr/grec/glossaire.htm 
http://www.bergerfoundation.ch/Abydos/french/glossaire.html 
*Islam
*

http://www.fleurislam.net/media/glossaire/Aff_gloss.php?glossAction=all
 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/histoire-societe/archives/Mahomet/Glossaire/1332172.html 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/histoire-societe/archives/Mahomet/Glossaire/1332172,CmC=1331672.html  (*Personnages*) 
http://haqqani.levillage.org/glossaire.htm 
*Judaisme
*

http://www.harissa.com/D_Religion/glossaire.htm 
http://www.modia.org/lexhassid/lexhassid.html (*Hassidisme*) 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/histoire-socie...C=1547186.html (Vie *juive*) 
*Maçons
*

http://www.uf-caen.org/index.php?m=56 
http://logiagenesis33.tripod.com/diccionario.htm
http://www.lincoste.com/ebooks/pdf/livres_divers/vocabulaire_franc_maconnerie.pdf 
*Mythologie gréco-latine*

http://www.dicoperso.com/list/5/ 
http://www.ac-versailles.fr/pedagogi/anti/mytho0.htm 
http://www.dictionnaire-mythologie.com/definition-g.html 
*Sectes
*

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/religions/frgraph/religions39_f.asp (Canada) 
*Théosophie
*

http://miroir.urobore.net/share/hpb/glossaire_theosophique.pdf 
*
RESTAURATION (Art)*

http://www.ebeniste-restaurateur.ch/Page_41x.html 
http://www.web-artisans.com/ebeniste/encyclo/lexique__bois.html 
http://www.franceantiq.fr/fourni/Surgand/lexique.asp (Restauration des *meubles*) 
http://www.restaurationmeuble.be/glossaire.htm (Restauration des *meubles*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/restaura/index.htm (Restauration des *peintures de chevalet*) Ne répond pas pour l'instant, essayer plus tard) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *S
**SCIENCES
*

http://www.chez.com/sociol/socio/lexique.htm
http://www.cite-sciences.fr/lexique/index.php?id_expo=25&id_habillage=42&lang=fr
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/comprendre/glossaire/alphabetique/a/
http://savoirs.essonne.fr/no_cache/sections/glossaire/lettre/a/
http://www.techno-science.net/?onglet=glossaire
http://www.cnes.fr/web/109-glossaire.php?items_category=1&keywords=&x=7&y=13
http://www.inrp.fr/Acces/JIPSP/phymus/m_lexiq/ac_lxbc1.htm (Physique et physiologie: *acoustique*)
http://www.cnrs.fr/cw/dossiers/dosevol/glossaire/global.html (*Évolution*. CNRS)
http://138.102.82.2/cours/science-du-sol/glossaire-de-pedologie=article13.html?artsuite=6 (*Pédologie*. Science du sol en rapport avec l'horizon)
http://www.edelo.net/chaos/glossaire.htm (*Théorie du chaos*)
http://www.cnrs.fr/cnrs-images/sciencesdelaterreaulycee/contenu/lexique.htm (*Sciences de la terre*. CNRS)
http://www.cnrs.fr/sdv/communication/glossaire/E.htm (*Sciences du vivant*. CNRS)
http://homepage.mac.com/ltbo/glossair.htm (*Univers*/*Espace*/*Matières*)
*
SOCIOLOGIE
*

http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/pafram.htm (*Personnes âgées*. Belgique)
http://www.3evie.com/lex_lexique_1_1_0.html (*Troisième âge*)
http://rfsocial.grouperf.com/dictionnaire/social/
http://www.armeedusalut.fr/fonddico.html
http://glossaire.handica.com/glossaire-handicap-a.php (*Handicap*)
http://www.douance.org/dico.htm
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *S*
​

*SIGLES / **ABRÉVIATIONS / ACRONYMES*

http://acro.ecole.free.fr/acro_index.html (Sigles françaises) 
http://www.sigles.net/ 
http://acronymes.info/ (Québec) 
http://www.les-abreviations.com/ 
http://www.intermonde.net/bourgo/Lat...eviations.html 
http://www.educnet.education.fr/docu...ide/sigles.htm 
http://french.about.com/library/writing/bl-acronyms.htm 
http://www.unesco.org/education/nfsu...chure/F_44.PDF 
http://fle.asso.free.fr/com/siglaire.htm#E  (pour le personnel en poste à l'étranger) 
http://www.wallonie.be/fr/pratique/glossaire/index.html (Sigles en *Wallonie*) 
*
Administration
*

http://info.assedic.fr/modules/lexiq....affichage.php (ASSEDIC) 
http://ledroitcriminel.free.fr/utili...reviations.htm (*+**judiciaire*) 
http://www.education.gouv.fr/pid95/sigles.html 
http://www.senat.fr/histoire/sigles.html 
http://www.affaires-publiques.com/sigles.htm (*Organismes *et *procédures publics*. Page du Sénat) 
http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/min...ire_21945.html (Ministère de *Affaires Étrangères*) 
http://www.education.gouv.fr/pid95/sigles.html (Ministère de l'*Éducation nacionale*) 
http://www.educagri.fr/index.php?id=1733 (*Enseignement agricole*) 
http://www.lfp.cz/secondaire/IMG/pdf...u_post-bac.pdf (*Enseignement supérieur*) 
http://lexdih.free.fr/Abrevi.htm (*Humanitaire*) 
http://www.interieur.gouv.fr/section...dcpj/glossaire (Ministère de l'*intérieur*) 
http://publications.europa.eu/code/f...000400.htm#ia4 (*UE*. Possibilité d'accéder à la page en espagnol) 
http://www.centre-inffo.fr/article.php3?id_article=8 (*F**ormation professionnelle continue*) 
http://www.mife90.org/cite/glossaire/ (*Formation et emploi*) 
http://www.ville.gouv.fr/infos/lexique/index.html (Ministère du *Logement et de la Ville*) 
http://www.agence-nationale-recherche.fr/Glossaire (*Recherche*) 
http://glossairedusocial.free.fr/ind...liste&letter=A (*Services sociaux*) 
http://demandeur-emploi.assedic.fr/info-de/lexique  (*Travail*. ASSEDIC) 
http://www.nouvelleuniversite.gouv.f...page=glossaire (*Universités*) 
*
Agriculture / Pêche*

http://info.portea.fr/index.php?id=406 
http://www.food-info.net/fr/products/tea/grading.htm (*Classification du thé*) 
*
Alimentation
*

http://www.synpa.org/scripts/fr/06le...06_lexique.asp (*Additifs et d'Ingrédients Alimentaires*) 
*
Armée / Armement
*

http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise....lossaire.shtml 
http://france1940.free.fr/abbrev.html 
http://www.mildic.com/fr/fr-en/abbrev/a 
http://www.cedoc.defense.gouv.fr/IMG...Progr-Glos.pdf (PDF) 
http://www.interarmees.fr/glossaire.php?nom=Recherche - Glossaire(*Armée*) 
http://www.pages14-18.com/C_PAGES_DOCUMENTS/abreviations.htm  (*Armée française*) 
http://www.insignes-militaires-napo39.fr/Lexique.htm (*Insignes*) 
http://www.nato.int/docu/stanag/aap015/2007-aap15.pdf (*OTAN*. A partir de la page 45. PDF) 
http://galaxiejeunesse.injep.fr/index.php?page=sigle (*Jeunesse*) 
*
Bibliographie*

http://www.agropolis.fr/ist/guide/co...ns_biblio.html (Contient des pages sur la présentation des références dans un livre) 
http://medialille.formation.univ-lil...e/sigles.htm#6 (*Documentaliste*) 
*
Commerce
*

http://www3.ac-clermont.fr/pedago/ec...biblio1.htm#NA 
http://www.exporter.gouv.fr/exporter...pex=1-2-41-208 (*Commerce extérieur*) 
http://www.oecd.org/glossary/0,3414,fr_2649_201185_36818407_1_1_1_1,00.html  (*OCDE*) 
*
Enseignement supérieur et Recherche*

http://www.recherche.gouv.fr/pid24729/sigles.html 
 
*Entreprise*

http://www.creascope.net/contenu/lex...e/SigleA.phtml 
http://www.pme.gouv.fr/glossaire/glossaire.htm (*PME*) 
*
Environnement
*

http://www.ecologie.gouv.fr/Glossaire-Thematique.html 
http://www.ineris.fr/index.php?module=word 
http://www.aviso.oceanobs.com/fr/services/glossaire/index.html
 
*Espace / Aviation
*

http://www.cnes.fr/web/CNES-fr/109-glossaire.php
 
http://www.dac-s.aviation-civile.gou....php?article94 (*Aviation civile*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *S*
​*SIGLES / **ABRÉVIATIONS / ACRONYMES*

*Informatique*


http://www.afjv.com/dico/infos_dico_a.htm (*Multimédia*) 
http://www.teaser.fr/~spineau/acrodict/index.php?INDEX=a001 (Très complet) 
http://mozinet.free.fr/dico/abbr.html  (*Net*) 
*Santé / Médecine
*

http://www.inserm.fr/fr/outils/glossaire/index.html 
http://glossairedusocial.free.fr/ ( *social*: *administration */ *santé */ *administration*) 
http://georges.dolisi.free.fr/Terminologie/A/A.htm (abréviations Médicine) 
http://www.remede.org/projets/dico/dico.html (*Médicales*) 
http://www.saturnesud.fr/Les-abreviations (*Saturnisme *infantil) 
http://www.cpcamlyon.fr/CPCAM/Home.nsf/Frames/Lexique (*Sécurité Sociale*) 
http://www.annuaire-secu.com/glossaire.html  (*Sécurité Sociale*) 
*Transports*


http://www.auto-innovations.com/site...ossaire-a.html (*Automobiles*) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/aragorn54/16_gloss.htm (*Chemins de fer*)
http://pacificvapeurclub.free.fr/abreviations_SNCF.html  (*SNCF*) 
http://www2.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/ressources/documentation/les-sigles-en-SR.html (*Sécurité routière*) 
*Divers*

http://www.paris-sorbonne.fr/fr/rubr..._rubrique=1019 (*Centres de recherche associés au CNRS*) 
http://www.dgemp.minefi.gouv.fr/cgi-.../glossaire.htm (*Énergie*. Organismos oficiales) 
http://www.smed13.fr/glossaire.htm (*Énergie électrique*) 
http://www.hippoplus.com/cde54/lexique.htm (*Équestres*) 
http://web.archive.org/web/199904290...f/siglacro.htm  (*Francophonie*) 
http://www.pim.be/pimfichier/dictionary.html (*Immobilier*) 
http://sce.epfl.ch/sce/glossaire.html (*Immobilier*. Suisse) 
http://www.abebooks.fr/docs/HelpCentral/Glossary/ (*Livres*) 
http://www.pompiers.fr/index.php?id=24 (*Pompiers*) 
http://www.formation-radio.com/Glos/glossaire.htm (*Radio-télécommunications*) 
http://atheisme.free.fr/Religion/Sigles.htm (*Religion*) 
http://www.diocesisdecanarias.es/preguntarespuesta/varios/abreviaturasdeusoeclesiastico.html  (*Religion catholique*) 
http://www.cnes.fr/web/109-glossaire...ords=&x=7&y=13 (*Sciences*) 
http://www.enseignementsup-recherche...11/sigles.html (*Scientifiques*) 
http://www.cdu.urbanisme.equipement....id_article=263 (*Urbanisme*) 
http://www.villes-en-france.org/politicvil/lexique.htm (*Urbanisme*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *S*​
* SPORTS*

http://guy.maconi.free.fr/index.php/table/epsgeneralites/lesmotscles/  (*Éps*)
Préparation physique ou préparations physiques ? (*Entraînement*)
Sports Olympiques d’Hiver et Été, Olympiques Londres 2012 (Les *Jeux Olympiques*. Choisir la discipline puis "en savoir plus". glossaire à droite
*Athlètisme
*

http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068775.shtml
http://spip.endurance2003.levillage....id_article=351 (*Endurance*)
*Ballons*


http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054083.shtml  (*Basket*)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054727.shtml (*Foot*. Équipement)
Accueil Decodfoot - lettre A  (Expressions journalistiques sur le *foot*)
Les expressions du foot illustrées (*Foot*: quelques expressions journalistiques)
http://www.lincoste.com/ebooks/pdf/livres_divers/sport/lexique_football.pdf  (*Foot*)
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexique_du_football (*foot*)

http://www.ff-handball.org/ffhb/html...ll/lexique.php (*Handball*)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/68/49/article212014968.shtml (*Handball*)
http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/breves2007/20070904_174852Dev.html (*Rugby*)
http://www.arald.org/ressources/pdf/services/edition/lexique_numerique.pdf  (*Rugby*)
http://www.francerugby.fr/regles/acueil_regles.html  (*Rugby*. *Règles*)
Volley ball: règles, terrain, niveaux de jeu (*Volley-ball*)
*Chasse*

http://chasse-tir.ifrance.com/Glossa...cartouches.htm (*Cartouches*)
Lycos.com (*Fauconnerie*/*vènerie*)
http://www.chasseurdefrance.com/presentation/modes_chasse.htm  (*Modes de chasse* )
Lexique de Vénerie (*Vénerie*)
*Combat
*

WordReference Forums (*Aïkido*)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14053953.shtml (*Boxe*)
http://www.netboxe.com/rep1/lexique.php?rech1=a (*Boxe,* très complet)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054025.shtml (*Boxe*. Équipement)
http://acsamjudo.free.fr/traductions.php (*Judo*)
Union Sportive Judo 86 (*Judo*)
Glossaire des arts martiaux, judo karate boxe.. (*Arts martiaux*)
Le site français du sumo - lexique (*Sumo*)
*Cyclisme
*

http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068729.shtml
http://www.ffc.fr/a_Divers/index.asp
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068732.shtml (Équipement)
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...elo/index.html (Canada)
Alienor.org, publication : Deux roues pour se propulser, de la draisienne à la bicyclette  (Anatomie du vélo)
http://cyclurba.fr/velo/48/glossaire...-cyclisme.html
http://www.cyclisme-dopage.com/lexique.htm (*Dopage*)
http://ppan.club.fr/autres/lexique.php (*VTT*)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossaire_du_cyclisme#A  (WIKI)
*Eau
*

http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054452.shtml (*Aviron*)
http://www.ffck.org/eau_vive/  (*Canoë-Kayak)*
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054349.shtml (*Canoë-Kayak*. Équipement)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054220.shtml (*Canoë-Kayak slalom*. Équipement)
http://www.chasse-sous-marine.com/ma.../glossaire.htm (*Chasse sous-marine*)
http://www.aquariders.net/modules/dictionary/ (*Jet-ski*)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068822.shtml (*Natation*)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068833.shtml (*Natation synchronisée*)
http://www.wikidive.com/Dictionnaire/Plongee.php  (*Plongée*)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068847.shtml (*Plongeon*)
http://permanent.cyconflans.free.fr/...loss_start.htm (*Voile et mer*)
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068856.shtml (*Water polo*)
http://membres.lycos.fr/egui/Lexique.html (*windsurf*)
*Équitation
*

http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054084.shtml
http://www.lexiqueducheval.net/lexique_attelage.html (*Attelage*)
http://www.tf1.fr/courses-et-paris-...re-des-courses-jargon-hippique-a-5589271.html  (*Course hippique*)
http://www.cheval-haute-ecole.com/index8bis.html(*Haute École*)
http://www.lexiqueducheval.net/lexique_materiel.html (*Matériel*)
http://www.turfomania.fr/guides/lexique-des-termes-hippiques.php (*Turf*)
 http://www.guide-du-turfiste.fr/outils.php?outils=lexique#   (*Turf*)
*Escrime
*

http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14047541.shtml
http://www.synec-doc.net/escrime/dico_escrime32.pdf (PDF)
http://www.ces.asso.fr/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=149
http://www.cgdel.lu/main.php?page=es...ossary&lang=fr
http://www.jeuxdepees.fr/PDF/Glossai...em_Franc20.pdf (*Escrime mediévale*)
http://www.synec-doc.be/escrime/dico/dico_escrime.html (Canada)
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *S*​ 
*SPORTS*

*Golf*


http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource.../golf_2005.pdf (PDF. Canada) 
http://greenfee.free.fr/dicoselect.php 
http://www.clubgolfique.com/DefinitionJeu.php 
http://www.lecondegolf.com/glossaire_golf.htm 
http://www.plus-de-golf.com/glossair...iques-golf.htm 
*
Gymnastique*


http://gymnet.org/lexique.htm (*Artistique*) 
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068785.shtml (*Artistique*) 
*
Neige / Montagne / Glace*


http://pagesperso-orange.fr/trebla-m.../glossaire.htm (*Alpinisme*) 
http://julien.beausseron.free.fr/Montagne/lexique.htm (*Alpinisme*) 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...ing/index.html (*Curling*. Canada) 
http://www.entre-prises.com/fr/climb...e/glossary.php (*Escalade sportive*) 
http://www.promo-grimpe.com/html/lexique_grimpe.htm (*Escalade*. Canada) 
http://www.sac-cas.ch/fileadmin/pdf/...portive_01.pdf (*Escalade sportive*) 
http://glaciers.climat.free.fr/Dico_...la_grimpe.html (*Grimpe*) 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...key/index.html (*Hockey. *Canada) 
http://www.patinagecanada.ca/fr/skat...ting/glossary/ (*Patinage*. Canada) 
http://funwebtest.epfl.ch/site2004/h...0du%20Snow.htm (*Snowboard*) 
http://www.hiver.ch/snowboard/lexique.html (*Snowboard*) 
*
Pêche*


http://www.jcpoiret.com/bapw/index.h...s/lexiques.htm 
http://pechebreizh.pagesperso-orange.fr/dictionnaire.htm 
http://www.encyclopeche.com/ 
http://www.vetofish.com/glossaire.html 
http://www.dico-peche.com/definitions/peche-A.html 
http://www.peche-guilfish.com/glossaire/index.php 
http://nordsurfcasting.wifeo.com/traine-cotiere.php 
http://www.pechetruite.com/Mouches/mouches.htm (*Mouches*) 
http://www.pechetruite.com/Noeuds/noeuds.htm (*Nœuds des hameçons*) 

*Pelote basque*


http://www.initiation-pelote.com/pelote.php 
http://akitania.free.fr/glossaire.htm 
*
Pétanque / Boules*

http://www.boulistenaute.com/modules...dex.php?id=118 (*pétanque*) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/tireoupointe/dico.htm (*boules*) 
*
Raquette*

http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14068740.shtml (*Badminton*) 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...nis/index.html (*Tennis*) 
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14066688.shtml (*Tennis*) 
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054448.shtml (*Tennis de table*) 
*Tir*

http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054455.shtml (*Équipement*) 
http://chasse-tir.ifrance.com/lexique du tir.htm 
http://tiralarc.rueil.free.fr/Technique/DicoA.htm (*Tir à l'arc*) 
http://www.archers-du-phenix.info/index.php?id=156 (*Tir à l'arc*) 
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054724.shtml (*Tir à l'arc*. Équipement) 
*Divers*

http://www.boomerangpassion.com/decouvrez/lexique.php (*Boomerang*) 
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054039.shtml (*Baseball*. Équipement) 
http://www.adrenalinesport.fr/lexique.htm (Sports de *glisse*) 
http://www.ffbillard.com/index.php?o...d=62&Itemid=32 (*Billard*) 
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14053144.shtml (*Hockey*. Équipement)
http://www.nutri-site.com/glossaire.php?theme=2  (*Nutrition *et *Fitness*) 
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14055052.shtml (*Pentathlon. *Équipement) 
http://www.terrestaurines.com/forum/encyclopedie/Lexique.php  (*Tauromachie*) 
http://fr.beijing2008.cn/cptvenues/s...14054816.shtml (*Triathlon*)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *T*​
*TABAC*




http://pagesperso-orange.fr/Keerfa/vocabulaire.html
http://fr.my-cuban-cigars.com/terms.html (*Cigares*)


*TECHNIQUE / TECHNOLOGIE*

http://www.cepv.ch/annuaire/profs/fumey/glossaire.htm
http://ressources.techno.free.fr/glossaires/Glossaire/index.html (*Technologie avec illustrations*)
http://www.excem.fr/eurexcem.fr/lexique.htm (*Biométrie*)
http://www.afdt.ch/index.html (*Décolletage *+ *taillage*)
http://www.baumerelectric.com/fr/40.asp (*Détecteurs*)
http://www.plasmareview.fr/lexique.php3?id_rubrique=104 (*Écrans plasma*)
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/elecfram.htm (Composants *électroniques*)
http://www.cea.fr/lexique (*Énergie*/ *santé*/ *défense */ *sécurité*)
http://www.recy.net/frame.php?url=ht...et/dicoeco.php(technologie de l'*environnement*)
http://www.lawperationnel.com/Equipt_sp/glossaire_nresp1.htm (*Équipements sous pression*)
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/fibro/index.htm (*Fibre optique*)
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/co...ues/high-tech/ (*High-tech*)
http://www.worldtempus.com/wt/1/339/5/1 (*Horlogerie*)
http://www.baume-et-mercier.com/lexi...que.aspx?ln=fr (*Horlogerie*)
http://timeuhren.free.fr/dictionnairefr.htm (*Horlogerie*)
http://www.hautehorlogerie.org/fr/encyclopedie/lexique/consultation-par-abecedaire/?lettre=A (*Haute horlogerie*)
http://www.sears.ca/gp/node/n/43197011 (*Machine à coudre*)
http://www.cndp.fr/archivage/valid/b...061/c061cc.pdf (*Maintenance industrielle*. PDF)
http://www.moulins-de-martinique.asso.fr/lexique-aram-martinique.html (*Moulins *de la Martinique)
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource..._francais.html (Glossaire de *nanotechnologie*. (Page du gouv. québécois)
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publ.../100termes.pdf (*Néologismes*)
http://www.droit-ntic.com/glossaire/ (*Nouvelles technologies*)
http://www.optique-fluide.org/lexique.htm (*Optique fluide*)
http://www.copacel.fr/francais.htm (*Papier*)
http://www.telesatellite.com/lexique/ (*Satelite*)


*TÉLÉCOMMUNICATIONS*

http://www.rad-france.fr/12/Glossaire_Telecommunications/9116/ 
*http://www.rad-france.fr/12/Glossaire_Telecommunications/9116/
*
http://www2.cfwb.be/franca/bd/tcoframe.htm
http://www.pabx-fr.com/glossaire/
http://www.volle.com/rapports/lexique.htm
http://www.portablefrance.com/glossaire/
http://membres.lycos.fr/pmolinie/bct/
http://www.art-telecom.fr/index.php?id=2146&tx_gsartglossary_pi1%5Btoutes_initiales%5D=1&tx_gsartglossary_pi1%5Btoutes_langues%5D=0&cHash=1848bfa1c8
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publ...visuel1205.pdf (*Audio-visuel* et *communication*)
http://www.bepub.com/fr/lexique-communication.php (*Métiers de la télécommunication*)
http://www.satoliver.ch/terme.htm (*Réception satellite*)
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publ..._comm05%20.pdf (*Techniques d'information et communication*)
http://www-crc.u-strasbg.fr/telulp/m...glossaire.html (*Téléphone*)
http://www.vivat.be/00-00.asp?articleID=1572 (*Téléphonie mobile*)
http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/m221220/portfolio/apprentissages/lexique.htm (*Télévision*)
http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/epic/site/sp_dgse-ps_dggs.nsf/fr/gg00061f.html (*Télévision numérique de haute définition*. Canada)
http://www.serietele.com/lexique.html (*Télévision*: *sitcom*)


RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *T
**
TEXTILE
*

http://www.textiles-mtl.com/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=54 
http://www.lrmh.fr/lrmh/telechargeme...re_textile.pdf 
http://nontisses.estit.fr/glossaire/glossaire.htm 
http://lesfilsdutemps.free.fr/glossaire.htm 
http://www.clubtissus.com/fra/glossaire.htm 
http://www.happywash.com/index.php?pg=lexique 
http://www.ifth.org/innovation-textile/IFTH-pagesHTML/lexiqueA.htm 
http://fdehaie.free.fr/glossaire.php  
http://k.1asphost.com/plejarre/tissage/nomenclature.html  (*Nomenclature des étoffes*) 
http://www.trieris.com/cfsj/artisan/ar-tech-jacquard.html (*Tissus*) 
*Broderie / Couture
*

http://www.anniecicatelli.com/ 
http://fr.texsite.info/Accueil 
http://www.trieris.com/cfsj/artisan/ar-tech-bro-a-intro.html 
http://www.petitcitron.com/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=275 
http://www.alienor.org/Articles/broderie/index.htm (Les *points de broderie*) 
http://www.pcbdijon.com/dossiers/pdf/outilsabroder.pdf (*Outils à broderie*. PDF) 
http://www.coupecouture.fr/lexique/ (*Couture*) 
http://bespoke.blog.lemonde.fr/glossaire-du-tailleur/ (*Tailleur sur mesure*) 
*Chapeaux
 *

http://www.thomasmodiste.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1 
http://www.thomasmodiste.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=2#artb 
http://www.thomasmodiste.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=2  (*Points de couture*) 
*Chaussures
*

http://www.finances.gouv.fr/fonds_documentaire/daj/guide/gpem/cuir/glossair.pdf 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource..._chaussure.pdf 
http://www.markowski-chausseur.fr/glossaire.php 
http://www.mec.ca/Main/content_text....bmLocale=fr_CA 
http://www.camaralicante.com/simplebrowser/file/dicionarioCalzadoFrances.pdf 
http://zpag.net/Noeuds/lacet/glossaire_chaussure.htm 
*Costume
*

http://www.mda.org.uk/costume/vbt00f.htm (Vocabulaire de base sur les *vêtements*. Avec dessins, très complet) 
http://lecostumeatraverslessiecles.c.../glossaire.htm  (*costume à travers les âges*) 
http://epe.lac-bac.gc.ca/100/205/301/ic/cdc/costume/default.htm  (*Costume de théâtre*) 
*Étoffes
*

http://www.hyper-undies.com/materials.php 
http://www.henitex.fr/charte/fr/lexique.html  (*+ **fil*s) 
http://www.roadbook.travel/voyage/co...page-glossaire (*tissus d'équipement* sport et voyage) 


*Laine / tricot / crochet
*

http://www.phildar.fr/conseils-trico...re-tricot.aspx 
http://www.artdutricot.info/Cursus/glossaire.php?sel=A 
http://abracadafil.free.fr/index.php?page=A 
http://www.bergeredefrance.fr/document/upload/tricotheque/rubrique/10.pdf 
http://crochetetcompagnie.free.fr/sub3.htm  (*crochet*) 
http://www.artdutricot.info/crochet/ABC.php  (*crochet*) 
http://asso.artefact.free.fr/images/crochet/le_crochet.htm#points_de_base  (*crochet*) 
http://www.trieris.com/cfsj/artisan/ar-tech-jacquard.html (*Jacquard*) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/siubhan/tricot/tricsorte.htm (*Métiers à tricoter*) 
http://www.trieris.com/cfsj/artisan/ar-tech-tricotaig_av_vocab.html (*Tricot à l'aiguille*) 
http://www.trieris.com/cfsj/artisan/ar-tech-crochet_av_vocab.html (*Tricot au crochet*) 
*
Lingerie
*

http://www.polimoda.com/glossario2/glossaryfrancais.htm 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/connaissance-d...mC=959146.html (Dans l'*histoire*) 
*Mode*


http://www.lilia-henon.net/cgi-bin/c...ique_index.htm 
http://www.sasked.gov.sk.ca/docs/fra...glossaire.html 
http://www.arte.tv/fr/connaissance-d...C=1702892.html (*dans l'histoire*) 
*Soierie
*

http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/webdocs/df1_silk.pdf
http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/webdocs/df1_slk2.pdf  (II) 
* 
Tapisserie
*

http://www.canadiantapestry.ca/fr/glo.html 
*Vêtements
*

http://www.infovisual.info/06/pano_fr.html (Dictionnaire visuel) 
http://www.lahalle.com/glossaire 
*Divers*

http://aida.ineris.fr/bref/bref_text.../Glossaire.htm (*Fibres*+*acronymes*) 
http://www.noeud-de-cravate.com/ (*Nœuds de cravate*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​
​
​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *T*​
*TOURISME*

http://www.var-provence.com/lexique-tourisme.htm 
http://www.bourse-des-voyages.com/gl...-tourisme.html 
http://www.ustboniface.mb.ca/cusb/De...glossaireG.htm 
http://www.tourmag.com/index.php?action=glossaire 
http://www.poraqui.net/diccionario/index.php/list/Glosario+de+turismo+y+hostelería/,A.xhtml 
http://www.lescoursparso.net/Les définitions.htm (*Code de la route*) 
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publ...s_tourisme.pdf (+ *transports*) 
http://www.russie.net/russie/glossaire.htm (*Russie*) 


*TRANSPORTS*


http://www.cargohub.com/fr/glossaire/index.php 
http://www.lepur.geo.ulg.ac.be/Cpdt/...Glossaire.html 
http://www.stif.info/lexique/ 
http://www.infovisual.info/05/pano_fr.html (Dictionnaire visuel) 
http://www.mtq.gouv.qc.ca/portal/pag...on/lexique.pdf (Canada) 
http://www.dem.transcausse.com/fr/trdeglos.html 
http://www.gart.org/TPenFrance/tpf-lex.htm (*T. Publics*) 
http://routes.wallonie.be/entreprise/cctrw99/cct/doc/chapitre_b.pdf (*T. publics : construction des routes*) 
*Automobile*


http://rsiauto.free.fr/glossaire.php 
http://www.recherche-auto.com/lexique-automobile/
http://www.ccfa.fr/IMG/pdf/Mots_autos_avril_2009-3.pdf 
http://www.dglf.culture.gouv.fr/publ...obile_2004.pdf 
http://actucar.free.fr/glossaire/glossaire.htm 
http://www.auto-innovations.com/site...ossaire-a.html 
http://www.maroc-automobile.com/glos...e-auto-moto-13 
http://www.net-truck.com/glossaire/ (*Camions */ *Poids-lourds*) 
http://www.debette.fr/lexique.htm  (*Carrosserie*) 
http://jcfressaix.free.fr/intro4.htm (*Défauts de la peinture automobile*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/f...e/index.htm#FR (*Freinage*) 
http://www.tqs.ca/auto/les-pneus/not...-des-pneus.php (*Pneus*) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/s...i/index.htm#fr (*Suspension*) 
*Aviation*


http://www.airfranceklm-finance.com/...onautique.html 
*Moto*


http://www.motoservices.com/glossaire/glossaire.htm 
*Navégation*


http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/vergues/index.htm (*Navégation*: entrées en plusieurs langues) 
http://projetbabel.org/fluvial/lexique.htm (*Fluviale*) 
http://www.sogetra.fr/glossaire.htm (*Affrètement*) 
http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/enseign/transportslp/PDF/lexique maritime.pdf (*Maritime*. PDF) 
*Poste*


http://www.laposte.fr/chp/pages/glossaire.php?lettre=A (Histoire) 
*Train /Métro*


http://www.infolignes.com/glossaire.php?letter=a (*SNCF*) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/florent.brisou/lexique.htm 
http://www.rff.fr/fr/mediatheque/te...ence/horaire-de-service-2011-424/annexes-427/  (Cliquer sur Annexes 2) 
http://trains.wikia.com/wiki/Cat%C3%...eictionnaire (WIKI) 
http://lwdr.free.fr/jargon.html 
http://pacificvapeurclub.free.fr/glossaire.htm 
http://www.voisin.ch/dlok/lexikonframe_f.html (*Locomotive à vapeur*) 
http://christophe.lachenal.free.fr/f...on_lexique.htm 
http://www.metrodemontreal.com/index-f.html (*Métro*. Canada) 
http://geillon.pagesperso-orange.fr/trains/signaux/index.html  (*Signalisation*) 
*Divers*

http://www.tarif-colis.com/1-14-Dico-du-colis.php  (Transport de *colis*) 
http://www.faq-logistique.com/Glossaire.htm (*Logistique*) 
http://www.cat-logistique.com/vocabulaire.htm  (*Logistique*) 
http://www.logistiqueconseil.org/Fiches/Transport-routier/Lexique-transport-routier.pdf (*Logistique*) 
http://www.lexiqueducheval.net/lexique_attelage.html (*Attelage *et *voitures hippomobiles*) 
http://www.sofrigam.com/index2.php?goto=glossaire&cat=1 (*Chaîne du froid*) 
http://www.pompiers.fr/index.php?id=24 (*Pompiers*) 
http://www.ffct.org/securite/charte/19.htm (Les *voies*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS: *T*​


*TRAVAIL / MÉTIERS*


http://www.letudiant.fr/metiers/secteur.html 
http://www.letudiant.fr/futurs-metiers.html 
http://www.arts-et-metiers.net/musee.php?P=212&lang=fra&flash=f  (*Arts et métiers*) 
http://www.ilo.org/public/french/bureau/stat/isco/isco88/major.htm  (*Classification Internationale Type de Professions*) 
http://dico.monemploi.com/ 
http://www.cv.com/fiches-metiers/  (fiches métier, description) 
http://www.educatel.fr/plan-du-site 
http://www.informetiers.info/accueil.php 
http://www.mondial-metiers.com/fr/rubriques-annexes/lexique.html 
http://www.cncp.gouv.fr/contenus/supp/supp_glossaire.htm (*Certification professionnelle*) 
http://www.fmpcisme.org/LesFichesMetier.asp (*Fiches métiers*. Description et données médico-professionnel) 
http://www.horeca.tm.fr/Find.asp?cm...d+32+37+3d+46+4b+4f+54+&hc=2239&req=m%E9tiers  (*Hôtellerie*) 
http://www.jobfutures.ca/fr/glossaire.shtml (*Immigration*.Canada) 
*Bois*


http://www.site-en-bois.net/fr/res/lex-metiers.phtml 
http://www.tradicharpente.fr/vocabulaire-du-charpentier.html (*Charpentier*) 
*Boucherie*


http://www.boucherie-france.org/technique/lexique.html 
*Chapellier*


http://www.thomasmodiste.com/index.p...&Itemid=2#artf 
*Fonction publique*


http://www.fonction-publique.gouv.fr...me_metiers.pdf 
http://dom-extra.ucanss.fr/ucanss/public/prod/eRDM.nsf/wmRechercheRDM?openform (*Sécurité Sociale*) 
http://www.fonction-publique.retraites.gouv.fr/data/Public/lexique/10512826661227.html (*Retraites*) 
*Horlogerie / Joaillerie* /*Bijouterie*


http://www.worldtempus.com/encyclopedie/index-encyclopedique/ 
http://www.fhs.ch/fr/glossary.php 
http://www.lesartsdecoratifs.fr/fra...entaires-208/bijoux/lexique-de-la-bijouterie/ (*Bijouterie*) 
http://www.intellego.fr/soutien-sco...ire-arts-appliques/la-taille-des-gemmes/32829  (*Taille des gemmes*) 
http://www.infovisual.info/06/093_fr.html  (*Taille des gemmes*) 
*Maroquinerie*


http://www.ctc.fr/faq/bd/decouverte_de_la_maroquinerie/1_decouverte_de_la_maroquinerie.php3 


*Menuiserie / Ébénisterie*


http://www.mandragore2.net/dico/char...menuiserie.php (*Bateaux)* 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/cepah/vocabulaire.htm 
http://www.crdp.ac-caen.fr/visite-au...glossaire.html (*Moulin à vent* *+* *meunier*) 
*
Mine
**

http://ecole.bayard.free.fr/lewarde/OUTPUT/HTML/page023.html 
http://ruedeslumieres.morkitu.org/apprendre/outils_carrier/index.html  (Carriers) 
 Vannerie*

http://maurelili.chez-alice.fr/paniers.html 
*Viticulture*

http://www.onivins.fr/Vin/Informations/Lexique.asp 
http://www.revue.inventaire.culture....rticle=d10-868 
*Divers*

http://stielec.ac-aix-marseille.fr/cours/abati/habilitation.htm(*Électriciens*) 
http://granit.jouy.inra.fr/Internet/Hebergement/OPIE-Insectes/nomencl.htm#outils (*Entomologiste*. Outils) 
http://www.amagalerie.com/glossaire.php (*Artisans d'Art*) 
http://www.metiers-industries-alimen....php?p=22&sp=1 (Métiers de l'*industrie alimentaire*) 
http://www.fabrice-muller.be/sj/vitr...e-metiers.html (Vieux métiers et leurs outils à Liège) 
http://www.frenchlines.com/metiers/metiers.php(*Marine marchande : métiers*) 
http://site.voila.fr/proussel/pages/pg_glossaire.htm (*Métiers anciens*) 
http://metiers.free.fr/mdicoa.html  (*Métiers anciens*) 
http://www.france-pittoresque.com/metiers/40.htm (*Métiers anciens*)
http://memchau.free.fr/  (*Métiers anciens*) 
http://www.geneawiki.com/index.php/Lexique_des_métiers_anciens_-_lettre_A (*Métiers anciens*) 
http://www.ramonagemeunier.com/lexique.html (*Ramoneur*) 
http://www.axsane.fr/Glossaire,115.html (*Sidérurgie*+*métallurgie*) 
http://mediatheque.cite-musique.fr/m...00_default.htm (Métiers du *son*) 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS *U-V

** URBANISME et AMÉNAGEMENT DU TERRITOIRE*


http://www.villes-en-france.org/politicvil/lexique.htm 
http://www.muleta.org/muleta2/accueil.do  (Accessible en plusieurs langues) 
http://www.paris.fr/portail/accueil...ossary_directory_id=1&glossary_alpha_letter=A (de la Ville de Paris) 
http://www.insee.fr/fr/methodes/nomenclatures/zonages/zonage_def/NZ1.pdf (*Aire urbaine*) 
http://hydroweb2.free.fr/hydroweb/hydroweb.html (*Barrages*) 
http://www.dgemp.minefi.gouv.fr/energie/hydro/glossair.htm (*Barrages*) 
http://www.mairie-marseille.fr/vdm/cms/accueil/urbanisme/pid/571 (*Démarches*) 
http://www.lepur.geo.ulg.ac.be/Cpdt/...Glossaire.html (*Développement territorial*) 
http://portail.documentation.equipe...005/Dtrf-0005365/DT5365.pdf?openerPage=notice (*Entretien routier*) 
http://www.bevoelkerungsschutz.admi...nloadList.00011.DownloadFile.tmp/brunnenf.pdf (*Fontaines*) 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossaire_de_l'immobilier (*Immobilier*) 
http://www.sareco.fr/glossaire.htm (*Stacionnement*)  
RETOUR À LA LISTE​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FRANÇAIS *W-X-Y-Z*

*WEB*

http://www.cnil.fr/index.php?id=18 (CNIL) 
http://www.afnic.fr/doc/lexique/a#afnic (AFNIC) 
http://mozinet.free.fr/dico/lxq.html 
http://www.vector.ch/vector/f/glossaire.html 
 http://www.ecranbureau.com/dictionna...hp?req=brouter 
http://www.etudes-francaises.net/dico/final.htm 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...dex/index.html (Page canadienne) 
http://www.cjl.qc.ca/iabdd/iabdd2000/glossaire.htm 
http://www-03.ibm.com/ondemand/ca/fr...onnaire_b.html 
http://www.presse-francophone.org/ap...ue/lexique.htm 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...s/internet.htm 
http://www.chu-rouen.fr/dsii/html/glossaire.html 
http://www.etnoka.fr/static/page/pra...b/dicowebintro 
http://www.monassistance.info/DDN/definitions/a.php 
http://www.learnthenet.com/french/glossary/glossary.htm 
http://www.dicoweb.dalloz.fr/ 
http://defiant.afnet.fr:9080/afnet/a...oss/index_html 
http://www.journaliste.com/glossaire.html 
http://www.francepronet.com/lexique-web/lexique-a.php 
http://www.atoute.org/lexique_internet.htm (*Internet pour débutants*) 
http://www.amoks.com/rep-lexique/ido-123/accordeon.html  (*Internet* et *communication visuelle*) 
http://www.inria.fr/publications/arc...exique.fr.html (*Archives*) 
http://www.ruses.com/Pages/000110.htm (*Construction de site*) 
http://www.definitions-webmarketing.com/-rubrique2-  (*Marketing*) 
*Blogs
*

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource.../indexfra.html (Canada) 
http://www.rsf.org/article.php3?id_article=14968 (RSF) 
http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/blogosphere/glossaire_blogosphere.php 
*Courier électronique
*

http://www.arobase.org/glossaire/ 
*Domaines / Adresses IP*


http://toulinfo.free.fr/francais/ext...dreextadip.htm 
*Fournisseur d'accès
*

http://www.celeste.fr/glossaire.php 
*Multimédia*


http://www.abc.ntic.org/alphabetique.php 
http://www.belek.fr/Lexique (*Création multimédia*) 
http://www.starzik.com/dictionnaire.html (*Téléchargement musique*) 
*Néologismes 
*

http://www-rocq.inria.fr/qui/Philippe.Deschamp/RETIF/ 
http://www.humains-associes.org/Lexique/Lexique.html 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/dglf/ressources/lexiques/flexique.htm (1997) 
 http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affichTexte.do?cidTexte=JORFTEXT000029461191&dateTexte=&categorieLien=id   (*Vocabulaire de l'informatique et de l'internet. *Journal officiel 2014*) * 
*Publicité
*

http://www.post.be/site/fr/commercia...ings/glossary/ 
*Réseaux
*

http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/d...xiques/abc.htm 
http://www.sos-informatique.qc.ca/reseaux.htm 
http://www.ybet.be/hardware/definition_hard2.htm 
http://www.lincoste.com/ebooks/pdf/informatique/Glossaire_protocoles_reseau.pdf    (*Protocoles*) 
*Virus
*

http://www.viruslist.com/fr/viruses/glossary 
RETOUR À LA LISTE​​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones:

*araceli*, *Adardea*, *Domtom*, *Isis34, jazyk,* *joelle, **KaRiNe_Fr*, *lavecilla, **Lili-greg, **Lisory, **lpfr, **Maikel*, *Marie3933, **McHack, Nicomon*, *Paquit&*, *Raygirl*,   *readymade, Sebalo,* *Soy-yo*, *swift*, *Tina Iglesia, **Tximeleta123*, *Totor**, traduttoretraditore,* *ulala_eu*, *valerie, Vergari*, *Yserien*, *Zopita*.


----------

